# Pakistan Railway Projects.



## ghazi52

*.
Pakistan Railway Projects.*

*Sahiwal Railway Station upgradtion
*























*Narrowal Railway Station upgradtion
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Railway Projects assigned to NESPAK*



























*Doubling of Railway Track Khanewal*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyRaju

ghazi52 said:


> *.
> Pakistan Railway Projects.*
> 
> *Sahiwal Railway Station upgradtion
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Narrowal Railway Station upgradtion
> *



wow seriously they are constructing pillars right on the surface of the earth


----------



## ghazi52

*DOUBLE LINE TRACK*

*Karachi Peshawar Main Line 1*
Kiamari-Lodhran = 843 KM (0-843)
Lodhran-Sher Shah = 72 KM (0-72)
Sher Shah-Multan Cantt = 15 KM (72-87)
Multan Cantt-Khanewal = 49 KM (87-136)
Khanewal-Sahiwal = 119 KM (934-1053)
Sahiwal-Okara = 103 KM (1053-1156)
Bhoe Asal-Raiwind = 23 KM (1156-1179)
Raiwind-Shahdara Bagh = 46 KM (1180-1226)
Chaklala-Golra Sharif = 19 KM (1503-1522)

*Lahore-Wagah Branch Line*
Lahore-Wagah = 23 KM

*Rohri-Chaman Main Line 3*
Ab-i-Gum-Kolpur = 37 KM (306-343)
Gulistan-Chaman = 60 KM (466-526)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Railway tracks to be upgraded countrywide under CPEC

ISLAMABAD: The Ministry of Railways will upgrade its existing tracks besides installing new railway tracks from Gwadar-Quetta-Jacobabad via Besima Tehsil in Balochistan, under China-Pak-Economic Corridor (CPEC).

*Under the project, a total 560 kilometres track from Bostan-Kotla Jam on the main line-II via Zhob and Dera Ismail Khan and another 682 kilometres track from Havelian to Khunjerab will be laid, a source in the Ministry of Railways told APP.*

The upgradation of 1,872 kilometres track from Karachi to Peshawar via Kotri, Multan, Lahore and Rawalpindi (including Taxila-Havelian) – along with dualization of the track from Shahdara to Peshawar will also be carried out.

To enhance connectivity and improve transportation facilities, 1,254 kilometres of railway track from Kotri to Attock City via Dadu, Larkana, Jacobabad, Dera Ghazi Khan, Bhakkar and Kundian will be upgraded.

The CPEC is a 3,000-kilometer network of roads, railways and pipelines to transport oil and gas from Gwadar Port to Kashgar city, Northwestern China’s Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region.

An official agreement on the corridor was signed between the two countries in May last year during Chinese President’s historic visit to Pakistan.

The project links China’s strategy to develop its western region with Pakistan’s focus on boosting its economy, including the infrastructure construction of Gwadar Port, together with some energy cooperation and investment programmes.

It also involves road and railway construction including the upgradation of 1,300-km Karakoram Highway, the highest paved international road in the world which connects China and Pakistan across the Karakoram mountains.

The CPEC will reduce China’s routes of oil and gas imports from Africa and the Middle East by thousands of kilometers, making Gwadar a potentially vital link in China’s supply chain. –APP

http://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2016/09/railway-tracks-to-be-upgraded-countrywide-under-cpec/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viper0011.

CrazyRaju said:


> wow seriously they are constructing pillars right on the surface of the earth



How much Civil engineering do you know? These are Tier II pillars. The Tier I is below the surface, pretty deep in the ground, forming the first level of support foundation. Than, there is the concrete foundation poured and mud put on. What you see here, goes underneath by like 10 feet to avoid damage from even Earthquake. This is the same process they use in China and Japan for heavy commercial building construction, able to withhold earthquakes.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi to Peshawar Main Line upgradation under CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Rehabilitated Three Thousand Horse Power HGMU 30 Locomotive








Locally manufactured High Capacity Wagons














*Lahore-Peshawar railway track under CPEC
*






*PESHAWAR:* The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would sponsor a railway track for bridging Lahore and Peshawar. A Chinese company has completed the survey for a 411-kilometre long Lahore to Peshawar railway line. This was stated by an official of the railway sources on Sunday. Speaking to reporters in Peshawar, Muhammad Javed Anwar, chief executive officer and senior general manager Pakistan Railways said that the double track of railway would be under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project. He further said that the Chinese engineers and workers were already busy in surveys for the proposed project. Muhammad Javed Anwar added that Pakistan Railways provided an important mode of safe transportation in the farthest corners of the country and it brought such areas closer for business, adventure and education. He added Pakistan Railways has been a great integrating force and forms the life line of the country by catering to the needs of a large scale movement of people and freight to different places of the country. Sources in the Tourism Corporation Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (TCKP) told Daily Times that the department was playing its part to make the largest mean of transportation regain its business spot. The tourism ministry had arranged different trips to different stations of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in collaboration with the Pakistan Railways to relive the stock of the railway ministry and enable the railway department to stand on its feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

http://www.dawn.com/news/1310150/encroachments-major-obstacle-to-kcr-revival?preview
Similar to Indian cities.


----------



## ghazi52

*First consignment of seven US locomotives reach Karachi port.*


*




 

KARACHI: The first consignment of seven modern locomotives out of 55 locomotives imported from the United States America (USA) reached Karachi port on Sunday.

These are modern General Electric diesel locomotives with 676 mm gauge, which are supplied fully assembled. A senior official of Pakistan Railways said these locomotives will be handed over to Railways on Monday.

To transport the imported coal from Karachi's Port Qasim to Sahiwal Power Plant in Punjab and Jamshoro Power Plant in Sindh, Pakistan Railways signed an agreement with USA on June 20 2015. Under the agreement, out of the total 55 General Electric diesel locomotives, 40 would be used to haul imported coal from Karachi to the Sahiwal and Jamshoro power stations, and 15 would be used on general freight services.

According to Pakistan Railways officials, these locomotives are 4000 horsepower and will be used to deliver coal to the power stations. The remaining 48 locomotives are expected to be handed over to the Pakistan Railways by June 2017.

This is ever first consignment of Evolution Series locomotives to anywhere South Asia, which Pakistan has received ever first time.

According to the contract, USA based Corys Electric Company has to supply a full-scope simulator for driver training.

These are modern General Electric diesel locomotives, with each one has 12-cylinder of 563 horse power engine, and would help to cope with the harsh operating conditions in Pakistan the design features additional cooling capacity and an air-conditioned cab suitable for bidirectional operation.

The 137 tonne six-axle locomotives are designed for a maximum speed of 120 km/h, and are expected to provide better fuel efficiency and longer maintenance intervals than Pakistan Railways' current fleet.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Railways Under construction Canal Bridge & Railway terminal near 1320 MW Coal Power Plant...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

New Okara Railway Station, Under Construction....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Okara Railway Station U/C*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways is planning to renovate and rehabilitate 31 more railway stations across the country for providing better facilities to the passengers.*

According to official sources, reconstruction of Bahawalpur, Okara, Sahiwal, Raiwind, Narowal, Nankana Sahib and Hassanabdal stations is already in progress.







The official said estimated cost of the re-signalling project is over seventeen billion rupees covering 31 stations.

“Pakistan Railways had spent Rs 451.256 million on account of repairs, renovation and reconstruction of railway stations during the tenure of the present government,” the official said.






He said the present government initiated the project of up-gradation of rehabilitation of signaling system from Lodhran to Kotri section by getting PC-I approved, amounting to Rs 38,262.991 million.

The official said the work however, was deferred as the same was included in China-Pak Economic Corridor (CPEC).






In addition, he said the two projects of railway signaling from Lodhran to Shahdara and from Mirpur Mathelo to Shahadpur were inherited by the present government, termed as ‘sick projects’.

He said the estimated cost of the re-signaling project is Rs 17.464 billion covering 31 stations over a section of 433 kilo meters from Lodhran to Shahdara Bagh including installation of ATP system.






The cost of signal rehabilitation project from Mirpur Mathelo to Shahdapur (315 KMs) is Rs 7.855 billion for 23 stations, he added.

He said the present status was that 30 stations out of 54 stations have been completed and opened for traffic while work was in progress on remaining 24 stations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

i hope one day our railway became world class like it ised to be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hopefully .........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Chaklala has the best railway station . beautiful & maintained.


----------



## ghazi52

Expression of Interest (EOI) For Railway Tracks Upgradation on BOT Basis .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Railways adds first batch of modern freight locomotives to its fleet*

LAHORE: The freight service of Pakistan Railways (PR) has received a boost with the addition of the first batch of ‘heavyweight’ locomotives to its fleet.

Equipped with the latest technology, these fully computerised locomotives of 4,000 horsepower (HP) each can haul up to 3,400 tonnes of load, use less fuel and are environment-friendly.

An agreement to procure 55 diesel-electric locomotives had been signed between PR and GE Transportation Diesel Locomotives in Lahore on June 20, 2015. The first batch of seven locomotives had reached Karachi port in the last week of January this year, put to trial run and inducted into the PR fleet on Sunday.

“After arrival of all the 55 locomotives of 4,000 HP each by July this year, railways will be able to transport double the freight it is carrying at present,” Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique told the media at a ceremony at Lahore Railway Station on Sunday.

He said that 41 of these locomotives would be dedicated to transporting coal from Karachi port to the Sahiwal and Jamshoro power plants, while the remaining 15 would be used for general freight services.

“It is the first procurement for railways during the present regime. It is the first time that the best available machine in the world has been added to the PR fleet through a transparent process,” said the minister, adding that a new business plan for freight service was being formulated to increase the PR income.

To a question, the minister said that a thorough probe being conducted into the recent accident at Nabi Pur level crossing near Hiran Minar station in Sheikhupura would soon be completed.

“Initial reports suggest that the gatekeeper did not act wisely. Had the gatekeeper not wasted time in arguing with the tanker driver and informed the cabin man on time, the accident would have been averted. Examination of the burnt locomotive suggests that locomotive driver Muhammad Latif and his assistant Abdul Hameed had tried their best to apply emergency breaks till the last moment, which helped in reducing the intensity of the collision and saving the lives of passengers,” he said.

Rafique said that the heirs of Muhammad Latif would get financial assistance of Rs7.7 million and those of Abdul Hameed Rs7.4 million. He also announced a compensation of Rs1.2 million and Rs900,000 for the heirs of Latif and Hameed, respectively, besides a plot each worth Rs5 million and job for one person of each bereaved family.

Freight service is the major source of income for railways worldwide and the Pakistan Railways used to earn at least Rs6 billion annually from the operation of eight to 10 freight trains from Karachi to various upcountry destinations daily.

An acute shortage of locomotives in May 2011 had forced the railways administration to suspend all cargo trains from Karachi. Suspension of passenger trains and availability of locomotives resulted in restoration of freight service of four trains daily in December the same year.

However, the freight service witnessed several ups and downs primarily due to locomotive shortage, and the number of freight trains leaving Karachi remained one or two daily.

After about three years, Pakistan Railways got a boost in December 2013 when five freight trains started leaving Karachi for upcountry destinations. At present, this number is around a dozen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese Fortune 500 company among bidders for Railways upgrade*

BEIJING: After a marked improvement in the country’s security situation, top companies in China that have a proven record of quality and safety are eying to clinch multibillion contracts to upgrade Pakistan’s dilapidated railways infrastructure under the $8-billion ML-I project of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The China Railways Group – a Fortune 500 company known as CREC – and China Communications Construction Company (CCCC), the largest international Engineering Procurement and Construction (EPC) contractor of Asia, are among the four Chinese companies competing for the $8 billion ML-I project.

Pakistan would pick one of them to complete the project in two phases.

During a visit to their headquarters in Beijing, officials from these two companies briefed a group of journalists from South Asia about their future investment plans under the One-Belt One-Road Strategic Initiative. The companies also arranged visits to projects they have completed in China. These include the world’s largest bridges, tunnels, roads and bullet trains.

“We are interested to invest in Pakistan and are looking for appropriate opportunities,” said Xu Meng, Deputy General Manager of Marketing Department of CCCC International. He said that CCCC was one of the four Chinese companies competing for the ML-I project.

“The CCCC is fully capable of building sound railways infrastructure in Pakistan,” said Xu.

“The security is no more a big challenge in Pakistan and the company has not experienced any major accident during its past two years of work,” said Xu. He thanked Pakistani authorities for providing foolproof security to Chinese nationals working on CPEC projects in Pakistan.

“The financing agreement for ML-I project can be signed next month on the sidelines of the OBOR Summit being held in Beijing,” said Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reform Ahsan Iqbal, on Monday while talking to _The Express Tribune._

In September last year, Iqbal had said that China would provide $5.5 billion in a concessionary loan for the expansion and renovation of Pakistan’s main rail link that connects north to south as part of its investment under CPEC. The Asian Development Bank (ADB) would provide $2.5 billion to cover the remaining cost of the project, he had said.

The CCCC was in negotiations with Pakistani authorities on financing and construction model of the ML-I project, said the Deputy GM of CCCC. The CCCC is one of the world’s largest infrastructure companies. It is also the largest international EPC contractor in Asia. In 2016, CCCC was awarded 108 projects worth $16.4 billion under the OBOR initiative, said Li Qingwei, Executive Vice President, CCCC International.

The company is also working on Karakoram Highway-II project of the CPEC and intends to complete it in March 2020.

Pakistan is a central part of China’s transition from a regional to global power. In its vast network of ports, pipelines, roads and railways, Pakistan and its strategic deep-sea port of Gwadar serve as a staging post for China’s economic rise as a global player. The port will extend China’s reach from the Indian Ocean to a number of regions.

The CREC of China Railway Group is one of the world’s largest construction and engineering contractors. It is one of the world’s top 500 enterprises, standing at 57 among Fortune World Top 500 companies in 2016.

The CREC has been pushing forward ML-I Railway Upgrading and Reconstruction Project in Pakistan, said the company’s officials during visit to its headquarter in Beijing. They said that South Asia was one of the most important marketing areas for the CREC.

The company official said that ML-1 Railway Upgrading and Reconstruction project is 1,872 km in length. It is composed of five subprojects, which is ML-1 line and 1,872 km upgrade of Harvey connection line, new line 2, new Harvey land connecting harbour, station comprehensive development and the renovation of railway institute training centre, respectively.

The early stage of the projects is the soft soil treatment, rail replacement, the reconstruction of the bridge culvert tunnel, reconstruction of crossing and vehicles, new lines construction and signal renovation, etc.

The company official said that project would comprise two phases – the short-term to be completed by 2020 and long-term by 2030. The short-term planning is further divided into two stages, which is Phase I to be finished in 2018 and Phase II, to be finished in 2020. The long-term planning is Phase III, with an expected completion from 2025 to 2030, said the company official.

The CREC has set up a Preparatory Group of Pakistan ML-1 railway project that is in charge of the project promoting. At present, the official said, the company is in close collaboration with relevant state ministries and commissions in China and Pakistan to prepare the upcoming video meeting.

At the same time, it has arranged a setting for all contractors to optimise the construction organisation design and exchanged ideas deeply with project design team to learn the progress.

In addition, to be better prepared for the project, our company is negotiating related issues with Pakistan office in a timely manner, said the official.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


> Expression of Interest (EOI) For Railway Tracks Upgradation on BOT Basis .


----------



## ghazi52

National Bank of Pakistan (NBP) and Pakistan Railways have agreed on installing the Auto Teller Machine (ATM) at Railway Stations as well as in trains.

The areas of cooperation between NBP and Pakistan Railways can be described as cooperation in various development projects, including development of Railways lands as well.

In the first phase ATM would be installed in Express Trains, besides the number of ATMs would be increased at all Railways Stations.

The existing cash collection by NBP, from passenger and freight trains will become more efficient and better. In this regard another meeting will happen between Pakistan Railways and NBP in third week of April, 2017.

The NBP, being the nation’s bank, since its inception has been providing podium for government initiated programs and services. It has played a lead role in embarking on a number of projects initiated by various federal ministries. The bank underscores significance to endless services and promotes use of technology to serve its customers better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Shalimar Express contract goes for Rs 1.8b*

LAHORE - The Pakistan Railways (PR) has awarded a two-year contract to S Jamil and Company to run Shalimar Express on highest bidding of Rs1.8 billion.

An agreement signing ceremony in this regard was held at Railways headquarters in presence of Railway Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique. The contract has been awarded for two years on total amount of Rs1.8 billion while an amount of Rs1.9 million will be submitted to the Pakistan Railways in advance. Moreover, the company will make payment of Rs30.43 million weekly.

Around 12 companies had shown interest in running Shalimar Express including Daewoo, Al Baraka, Mazari Group and others but they could not win the project during the bidding. According to the privatisation agreement, the Pakistan Railways will hold trains operational system while private sector will hold train management.

Pakistan Railways was earning Rs660 million annually from privatisation of Shalimar Express train during the last five years. The train that runs between Lahore and Karachi daily was given to private sector in 2012.

Later talking to media, Railways Minister Saad Rafique said that now the losses of the department have been reduced to Rs27 billion which were Rs33 billion in 2013. He said that after upgradation of railway track, trains will run at the speed of 160 kilometre per hour. He claimed that the condition of railways was much better than in 2013. He said Pakistan Railways had introduced e-ticketing system for 40 trains to facilitate passengers in booking their seats from anywhere across the country.

The minister said that with the passage of time the condition of all trains would improve, adding that criticism was good but positive steps should also be appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

11 new General Electri GEU-40 Locomotives for Pakistan Railways. Leaving USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Islamabad spur line was recently upgraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, China sign agreement for upgradation of Karachi-Peshawar railway track*






Beijing: Pakistan and China on Monday signed a framework agreement for upgradation of Karachi-Peshawar Railway Line (ML-1), according to the Radio Pakistan.

The agreement was signed by National Railway Administration of China and Ministry of Railways Pakistan Chinese capital.

Commercial Contract for preliminary design for upgradation of ML-1 Project was also signed on this occasion.

Chinese Minister of Transport Li Xiaopeng and Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique were present during the signing of the agreement .


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Railways to Get 20 more Diesel Electric Trains*

Pakistan Railways has finalized a tender for the procurement of 20 diesel-electric (D.E.) locomotives. It has issued a Letter of Intent (LOI) in favor of M/s. General Electric, USA to further improve its service.

Parliamentary Secretary for Railways Syed Muhammad Ashiq Hussain Shah informed the National Assembly that Pakistan Railways recently imported 55 D.E locomotives of 4000 HP from General Electric (G.E), USA. 32 locomotives have been received in Pakistan while the remaining 23 are in transit and expected to reach Karachi by end of July, 2017. Additionally, about 5 D.E locomotives of 3000 HP have been manufactured/assembled by Risalpur Locomotive Factory during the last five years.

The Parliamentary Secretary said that main track from Karachi to Peshawar will be upgraded under CPEC.

The double line track on Karachi-Peshawar main line existed only between Karachi-Lodhran (843 Km) and Raiwind-Lahore (47 Km) at the time of independence.

The track between Lodhran¬ Raiwind has now been dualized and formally opened for traffic on 09-01-2016. The dualization of track from Shandra to Peshawar (455 Km) is included in up-gradation of Main Line-I (ML-I) project under the CPEC.

The following important cities fall on the track being dualized under this project:

Gujranwala,
Wazirabad,
Gujrat,
Lala Musa,
Jhelum,
Rawalpindi,
Attock City,
Nowshera and
Peshawar.
The completion period of the project is five (05) years (2017 to 2021) subject to signing of Inter-governmental Framework Agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ADB agrees to finance dualisation of rail lines*

LAHORE - Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique has said the Asian Development Bank has agreed to give loan to the Pakistan Railway for the upgradation of railway lines. He said that efforts are underway to enhance the revenue of the railways up to 41 billion rupees.

He said the government is spending all available resources on the development and modernization of Pakistan Railways. He was talking to the media at railways headquarters on Thursday.

The minister said that a modern signal system will be installed and fence will be placed along with the railway tracks near the populated areas to avert accidents. He said Railways would complete double railway track project from Lahore to Peshawar under Early Harvest Projects of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The dualization of track from Shandra to Peshawar (455 Km) was included in upgradation of Main Line-I (ML-I) project under the CPEC, he added.

He said important cities that fall on the track are being dualized under the project and include Gujranwala, Wazirabad, Gujrat, Lala Musa, Jhelum, Rawalpindi, Attock City, Nowshera and Peshawar.

The track between Lodhran and Raiwind had now been dualized in two phases, from Lodhran to Khanewal (121 Km) and Khanewal to Raiwind (246 Km), he said, adding that the Sahiwal-Raiwind section was opened for traffic on January 09, 2016. There were 1,290 labourers working on contract in Pakistan Railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Railways online reservation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Railways orders 20 GE locomotives*

PAKISTAN: GE Transportation announced an agreement to supply 20 FDL C20EMP diesel locomotives to Pakistan Railways on June 7.

The 1 676 mm gauge C20EMP locomotives are to be supplied from Erie in the USA by the end of 2018. They will be a *lightweight 2 000 hp mixed traffic design* suitable for use on mountainous routes in the north of the country. They will initially be used between Karachi and Lahore and on coal and oil trains to Faisalabad and Multan, before being deployed on the routes to Peshawar and Quetta.

The order has been placed as part of a government strategy to increase rail’s share of the transport market from 4% to 20% within 10 years. ‘We continue to make great strides towards reaching the transportation goal as part of the country’s Vision 2025 plan’, said Minister of Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique when the agreement was announced. ‘Modernising rail transportation and improving regional connectivity are critical components of the government’s plan, and we are confident that our relationship with GE will help achieve these goals.’

The order builds on a 2015 contract for the supply of 55 Evolution Series ES43ACi locomotives, 32 of which have now been delivered.

The latest order is ‘a testament to our reliability and innovation’, said Sarim Sheikh, President & CEO of GE Pakistan. ‘We look forward to delivering strong locomotives that help the country reach its goals in improving rail infrastructure across the country, improving the quality of services to citizens and supporting the nation’s economy.’

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Railways to develop green corridor*


LAHORE: The Pakistan Railways has devised a plan to develop green corridor in collaboration with the provincial government.

A patch nearly 40 kilometres in length between Shahdara and Raiwind will be used to develop a green corridor on either side of the track.

According to the PR official, PR Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique was taking keen interest in the development of greenbelt where play areas, jogging tracks, cafeterias, gymnasiums, cycling track and beautiful sitting areas for common citizens would be set up.

The minister was also given a briefing on Saturday on Shahdara-Raiwind Railway Green Corridor project, he said.

International standard swings and slides for children would be installed and the Punjab Horticulture Authority had been directed by the minister in this regard.

These play areas will be made on 33 different points on the greenbelt along the track from Shahdara to Raiwind, which would be 80 kilometer long altogether on both sides of the track, he said.



http://dailytimes.com.pk/pakistan/12...green-corridor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD (APP): The government has allocated Rs474 million for feasibility study for 682 km railway link from Havellian to Pak-China Border (Khunjrab) under Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) 2017-18. 

The project is part of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and its construction would start during second phase of CPEC (2018-2022). According to official data, out of total allocated funds for the feasibility study of the project, only Rs1 million would be spent during the upcoming fiscal year 2017-18. 

Similarly, the government has also earmarked Rs198 million for feasibility study for up-gradation and extension of ML-3 in connection with CPEC. For rehabilitation and up-gradation of ML-1 including acquisition of land for new dry-port at Buldhair, District Haripur, an amount of Rs432 million have been earmarked and the whole amount would be spent during the upcoming fiscal year.

Sources said work on the project of up-gradation of ML-1 railway line from Karachi to Peshawar, which is also part of CPEC, would be started by December 2017 and is scheduled to be completed by 2021.


----------



## Clutch

*Railway network being upgraded, overhauled at cost of over $11b under CPEC*
Sharing is caring!

0shares
Under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the railway network is being upgraded and overhauled at the cost of over eleven billion dollars.

Our Karachi correspondent Altaf Pirzado reports that under the plan, the 1687 kilometers long Karachi-Peshawar Railway Line is being completely overhauled at a cost of 3.65 billion dollars.

With the upgradation of this railway, the train speed will be boosted to 160 kilometers per hour as compared to the present 60 to 105 kilometers per hour.

Other railway tracks are also being upgraded under CPEC while Pakistan’s railway network will be connected with China’s southern Xinjiang railway network.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

Clutch said:


> *Railway network being upgraded, overhauled at cost of over $11b under CPEC*
> Sharing is caring!
> 
> 0shares
> Under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the railway network is being upgraded and overhauled at the cost of over eleven billion dollars.
> 
> Our Karachi correspondent Altaf Pirzado reports that under the plan, the 1687 kilometers long Karachi-Peshawar Railway Line is being completely overhauled at a cost of 3.65 billion dollars.
> 
> With the upgradation of this railway, the train speed will be boosted to 160 kilometers per hour as compared to the present 60 to 105 kilometers per hour.
> 
> Other railway tracks are also being upgraded under CPEC while Pakistan’s railway network will be connected with China’s southern Xinjiang railway network.



That can't be correct as the project for upgradation of ML-1 hasn't started yet. Check the below thread which is started by you.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/work-on-8b-cpec-railway-project-to-start-this-year.503285/


----------



## ghazi52

A visiting high level Chinese Railway Delegation was treated to a luncheon train safari by Pakistan Railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CDWP clears Rs 37 billion plan for purchase of railway coaches*







ISLAMABAD: *The federal government on Monday cleared over a dozen development projects with an investment of Rs 102 billion including schemes for investment in Pakistan Railways and Greater Karachi Sewerage Plan.*

The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) cleared these schemes during a meeting chaired by Planning Minister Ahsan Iqbal. The CDWP recommended a Rs 36.9-billion project for procurement of 830 high-capacity bogie freight wagons and 250 passenger coaches for final approval of the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec).

*These passenger coaches fitted with modern bogies will be able to run at a speed of 160 kilometers per hour. With an investment of $8 billion, to be made with the cooperation of China, Pakistan is in the process of rehabilitating the obsolete railway infrastructure that will double existing rail speed to 160 km per hour.*

The CDWP approved construction of staff quarters for Pakistan Railways at a cost of Rs 788 million. It approved the construction of Sustainable Development Goals (SDGs) Unit in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa with a cost of Rs 600 million. The project will translate the SDGs framework into concrete plans and interventions at provincial and district-level planning by establishing short and medium-term goals rather than only having end targets.


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Okara Railway station.


----------



## ghazi52

*New Narowal Railway Station*

Render
















Progress June 15th





Progress July 22nd


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pic of 1967 showing the arrival of ‪‎Pakistan Railway Bogies at ‪Karachi‬ Harbor from Germany:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Railways adds 55 computerised locomotives to its fleet*

ISLAMABAD - The Ministry of Railway has announced that the US-made 55 computerised locomotives, with 4,000 horsepower, have become part of fleet of Pakistan Railways locomotives.

Railway Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique congratulated Pakistan Railways CEO Javed Anwar, AGM Mechanical Nasarullah Babar, administration and employees on this occasion and said that these up-to-date engines are earning hands of Pakistan Railways, said a press release issued here on Thursday.

The minister further said that in second phase 20 special engines will be bought for passenger train in Bolan section. They will help in accumulating profit of emerging contemporary Pakistan Railways, he said. This national organisation will serve industrial and business sector in a better way and will play its role in improving the country’s economy, he said.

Saad said that procurement of dynamics brake engines for mountainous areas will be completed in the end of next year. He said that Pakistan Railways very much understands the requirements of locomotives in future and in this concern proper planning has been done.

For fulfilling the requirements of modern engines till 2025, PC-I for procurement of 300 engines has been sent to the Planning Commission. He said that after World War-II, for the first time revolutionary changes have been brought in Pakistan Railways. The foundation for modern railways has been laid down, he added.

http://nation.com.pk/business/18-Aug...s-to-its-fleet


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 100 locomotives added to Pakistan Railways*

ISLAMABAD – Pakistan Railways has added 113 locomotives to its fleet after their complete overhauling since 2013, which is ensuring smooth and efficient operations of passengers and freight services.

“Dedicated efforts of Pakistan Railways management and increased spending on the repair and maintenance have ensured availability of operational locomotives from 180 in May, 2013 to 293 at present,” official sources told the local media.

Pakistan Railways has a fleet of 448 diesel electric locomotives, out of which 293 D.E locomotives are operating on railway tracks at present in the country they added.

However, the sources said, during May 2013, only 74 locomotives (41 per cent) were on full complements i.e. six (06) traction motors while remaining were with 2 to 4 traction motors and could not pull the requisite trailing load, resulting in 11 failures per working loco during the year.

Regarding amount incurred on maintenance/repair of DE locomotives, the sources said during last five years 13413.039 million were spent for the purpose.

The year-wise details showed that during 2011-12, an amount of Rs. 1220.684 million was spent on maintenance/repair of DE locomotives, Rs. 2223.875 million during 2012-13, Rs. 2643.806 million during 2013-14, Rs. 4159.057 million during 2014-15 and Rs. 3165.617 were incurred during 2015-16.

The sources said it is evident that the expenditure on maintenance/repair of locomotives substantially increased during last three-year which is reflected in their increased availability and reliability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Railways to Get 300 Trains*

Pakistan Railways (PR) has submitted PC-1 to Planning Commission for the procurement of 300 locomotives to fulfill its requirements, it is learnt.

Official sources revealed that the 300 locomotives would be added to the system till 2025. Currently PR has a fleet of 468 locomotives out of which around 311 are operational including 80 locally rehabilitated and 75 procured during last four years while around 157 locomotives are non-operational.

About 55 locomotives are in pipeline from GE Electric (12 are under trail), while an agreement for procuring 20 new locomotives from GE Electric is under process.

PR is facing a locomotives shortage and for this reason the government has earmarked Rs15.77 billion for the procurement / manufacture of 75 locomotive engines under the Public Sector Development Program (PSDP) 2017-18.

Further Rs 529 million were earmarked for procurement / manufacturing of 58 diesel electric locomotives and Rs 43.678 million for rehabilitation of 27 HGMU-3-class diesel electric locomotives.

Freight train was the main source of income and the government is focusing on increasing the number of freight trains, the official said, adding that earlier 4 freight trains were operating on daily basis; however the number has now gone up to 15 per day. About 25 locomotives were available for freight services in 2015 but now that number has increased to 100. To further increase freight trains and improve trains punctuality, PR needs additional locomotives, sources added.

The freight sector of PR generated around Rs 1.5 billion in 2012-13, which increased to Rs 12 billion in last fiscal year and is expected to touch Rs 15 billion by the end of current fiscal year, sources added.

The government has added 55 US manufactured computerized locomotives of 4000 horsepower in the system recently and considered earning hands of PR. Sources said that PR is planning to procure 20 special engines for passenger train in Bolan section.

PR has submitted another PC-I to Planning Commission for procurement of 250 coaches. Railway Carriage Factory Islamabad (RCFI) has the capacity to produce 120 coaches annually; however this was 150 coaches per annum in 1970.

Railways have currently around 1800 passenger coaches against the requirement of around 1200. However, average age of these coaches have been reduced to the lowest level.

The government has earmarked Rs.4.5 billion in the PSPD 2017-18 for the procurement / manufacturing of 830 high capacity bogie freight wagons and 250 passenger coaches.

PR has set itself a revenue target of Rs 53 billion for the current fiscal year (2017-18). Railways revenue remained Rs 36 billion during 2015-16 and generated around Rs 40 billion by the end of last fiscal year. Railways revenue was Rs 18 billion in 2012-13. Sources attributed the increase in revenue to the availability of locomotives and boost in freight services.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Pakistan Railways to make 1600 Goods Coaches for #CPEC #Pakistan #Railways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Pakistan China agree to doped up the construction of upgradation of Main Line 1 from Peshawar to Karachi.*
*



*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Pakistan Railways privatize four major Trains*
*






https://t.co/4qF6hQXmiT*

*Pakistan #Railways plans to procure 300 more Locomotives Recently Pakistan Railways added 55 4500HP locomotive from USA 20 more on order*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Under construction Okara Railway Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Train Approaching Warning System & Train Collision Avoiding System in locomotives are being installed on experimental basis across country.*
*











Sibbi #Harnai Section is being restored after it was closed in 2006 Train operation on restored section will start early 2018 #Balochistan
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Narrowal Railway Station Upgradation Underway *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*The revenue from passenger trains and freight service of #Pakistan Railways has increased by record 55% and 31% respectively.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Danish saleem

Good to saw Railway on right Track!
and credit goes to Government.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Okara Railway Station Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Green Line train fares discounted significantly*
*





For more info click the link below...

https://timesofislamabad.com/green-line-train-fares-discounted-significantly/2017/11/06/*


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Really need to standardize all station across country

This should be a simple basic design applied across country and all the stations from 1900 british time need to be converted into a modern stations

CPEC can only succeed with well thought of Train / Freight train system across all pakistan not just Lahore and Karachi





How is it possible that British Raj time stations are still active , that is almost 100-150 years ago built stations. 

Need new stations and jobs need to be created to make this conversion 

Goods/ People when they move in numbers on Train system is how nations make massive gains in economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

New track machine working near Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Shahid Khakan Abbasi has granted approval for inclusion of a dozen fresh projects as part of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), including much-awaited Karachi *Circular Railway (KCR)* with an estimated cost of $2.07 billion.

He said that Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) and Mainline-1 (ML-1) were strategic projects and finalisation of implementation plan for dualisation/ up-gradation of rail line from Peshawar to Karachi (ML-1).


----------



## ghazi52

Railway Station Under Construction at Qadirabad near Sahiwal....


----------



## ghazi52

Sahiwal Railway station revamping and Upgradation underway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma_

ghazi52 said:


> Sahiwal Railway station revamping and Upgradation underway.


Bloody hell it certainly needs it going by those pictures.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

All set to start Kohat Express later this month. Coaches are ready. Train Route: #Rawalpindi -- #Kohat. After this Pakistan Railways to start or 2 other routes as well #Sibi – #Khost #Karachi – Mirpur Khas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sibbi Railway Station U/C.*

Finishing work underway. PR plans to open Sibbi - Harnai Section in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat Railway station before and after revamping and restoration. More than 3 million people of region will get benefited.







After.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Railway Import Tmno *GWS75* Plasser & Theurer Machine From Australia for sleeper tamping.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat Cantonment station under renovation and track rebuilt. Taken back in November. You can still see the narrow gauge line...this went from Kohat all the way to Thal via Hangu.


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi-Peshawar Railway Line to Be Upgraded* 

In the latest development on the mainline renovation agreement between Pakistan and China, the Karachi-Peshawar linkages will be modernized, starting from March 2018.

At present, the design of the project is undergoing evaluation and is expected to be finalized within a month.

Director General for Railway Ministry, Mazhar Ali Shah, has declared the project to be “ambitious”. He also added that Pakistan will work hard to meet its target.

Other Projects
The Asian Development Bank (ADB) originally intended improvements for railways in individual provinces under the Central Asia Regional Economic Cooperation Plan (CAREC).

In this regard, the Lahore-Peshawar linkage on the Main Line 1 (ML-1) was identified as a priority area and $2.5 billion was provided for its renovation.

In April 2017, Chinese investment worth $8 billion was announced for this line. By May, the Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique had announced his hopes for “a positive image of the country at an international level” based on the One Belt One Road (OBOR) initiative.

Modernization Schemes
Some of the modernization schemes mentioned include automated pension systems, train punctuality improvement, 20-day fuel stock and deployment of technicians for computerized monitoring of the mainline.

In November, the Rawalpindi-Havelian section of this linkage was announced as a priority area under CPEC by the Pakistan Railway.

On the whole, previous railway developments under CPEC have been beneficial for Pakistan, and the latest announcement can, therefore, to be looked upon with optimism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PR completes feasibility study of Karachi-Peshawar track*

ISLAMABAD - Pakistan Railways has completed the feasibility study and preliminary design for the upgradation of Main Line-I from Peshawar to Karachi under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

“It is top priority of Pakistan Railways to upgrade the ML-I,” an official in the Ministry of Railways told APP. He said that groundwork on project is likely to be initiated by March. “Although Pakistan Railways has set an ambitious target for starting the groundwork, it is working hard to meet this target,” he added.

He said that ML-I should be completed in five years and by theup gradation of the project, the speed of trains will be increased. “In 2012-13, only 92 passenger and 8 freight trains had run on system with pathetic condition but now over 100 passengers and around 55 freight trains are running on the system,” he added.

Regarding the availability of locomotives, he said that in 2013 only 160 locomotives were functional out of 465 but now with the concentrate effort of the government 324 locomotives are functional out of 473. “During the current tenure of the government as many as 140 locomotives of different horse powers had been added in the fleet and contract of 20 locomotives has already been awarded to General Electric,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 6/1/2018.*

Narowal Railway Station U/C. Taking final shape.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat. KPK
Renovation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sahiwal Railway Station New Building U/C.*


----------



## ghazi52

*New racks of train to be opened today*

LAHORE: Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique will inaugurate new state-of-the-art upgraded racks of 9-Up/10-Down Allama Iqbal Express train, which runs between Sialkot and Karachi, at Lahore Railway Station on Saturday. According to the PR spokesperson, all three racks of the train have been equipped with modern facilities and value addition. Each rack of the train comprises of 16 passenger coaches, the spokesman said. Up-gradation of the train was part of revival of the railways under which several trains have been upgraded so far. As many as 44 rakes with 636 coaches of Karakoram Express, GreenLine, Khushhal Khan Khattak Express, Hazara Express, Musa Pak Express, Fareed Express, Pakistan Express and rakes of all four railcars that run between Lahore and Rawalpindi, have so far been modernised with over Rs1.5 billion. According to Pakistan Railways, up-gradation of 10 more rakes of Mehran Express, Khyber Mail, Zakaria Express and Akbar Bugti Express is under way at the PR workshops.


----------



## ghazi52

*Newly constructed Okara Railway Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kohat Express Inaugurated today. New look for station.*













*After 7 years. Railways Minister Saad Rafique has inaugurated upgraded Kohat Express today (Wednesday) at Kohat Railway Station.*
Almost Rs. 35 crore have been spent for resuming of rail car and up gradation of entire system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

New ZNRV Break Vans manufactured at Carriage Factory Islamabad


























ZBKH manufactured by Pakistan Railway in Risalpur Factory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> New ZNRV Break Vans manufactured at Carriage Factory Islamabad




Looks to be of good quality, the ZBKH and break vans, I initially thought there is only one facility at Risalpur, never heard of Islamabad carriage factory...thnx.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> ZBKH manufactured by Pakistan Railway in Risalpur Factory





Just to add ZBKH has specially designed and manufactured for coal transportation to Sahiwal coal plant, now in operation(1320 MW, one unit operative) from the Karachi port.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Carriage Factory, is a manufacturer of rolling stock, located in I-11, Islamabad, Pakistan. The company was established in 1970. A total of 2830 coaches have been manufactured at CFI since 1971. The factory has also rehabilitated (overhauled) coaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD, ( 15th Feb, 2018 ): The Ministry of Railways would soon submit PC-1 for linking new railway tracks after completion of feasibility report on various routes of Pakistan Railway.

The new tracks included *Gwadar to Mastung via Basima and from Basima to Jacobabad via Khuzdar*, a long term project envisaged for 2025-30. Sources in the Ministry of Railway said a feasibility study of both routes is being conducted.

"The study is at advance stages and upon the completion of feasibility study, PC-I will be prepared for approval from the competent forum", they added. Various land parcels required for the implementation of said project have been identified under the aforesaid feasibility study, they said. They said that at present, *acquisition of land at Gwadar is in progress*. In this regard 285 acres for Railway Container Yard and 73.68 acres for Right of Way (ROW) have since acquired under approved PC-I (Rs 1332.502 million).

The sources said approximately, 200 acres additional land for Railway Station and Container Yard besides 27. 350 acres ROW are being acquired under another PC-I submitted to Ministry of Railways for which Rs 5 million have been allocated by the Planning Commission during the current financial year, 2017-18.

Regarding acquisition of land from Gwadar to Mastung via Basima and from Basima to Jacobabad via Khuzdar, they said a PC-I amounting tentatively Rs 5.000 million is being submitted for approval by the Planning Commission and Rs 400 million have also been allocated by the Planning Commission during the financial year, 2017-18 for project activities.

*They said that the existing railway line from Rohri to Koh-i-Taftan via Quetta including the realignment of Sibi-Spezand section (1022 kilometers) and rail link from Quetta to Kotla Jam (538 kilometers) is also being upgraded.* *The line is called as ML-III *which will be used for exploitation of full capacity of Gwadar Port and anticipated traffic from China after establishment of China-Pak Economic Corridor (CPEC), they said.


----------



## ghazi52

*Railway Modernisation: ADB expresses interest in cooperation*

ISLAMABAD: The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has shown interest in mutual cooperation with Pakistan Railways to modernise its infrastructure. This was discussed during a meeting between ADB Central and West Asia Department Director General Werner E Liepach and Ministry of Railways Chairperson Parveen Agha. The ADB representative shared that despite recent developments, the railway sector needed to improve its infrastructure to provide affordable transport services and recover the market share lost to roads. The projects of Risalpur Locomotive factory upgrade; procurement of new locomotives and freight company were also discussed in the meeting. The development bank also showed interest in co-financing. This funding will be done through public-private partnership, Liepach added.


----------



## Maxpane

Beauty ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺


----------



## ghazi52

*Companies offer over Rs3b to run three trains privately*


LAHORE - The local companies have submitted financial bids, offering over Rs.3 billion to Pakistan Railways to get the commercial management of three passenger trains to run them privately .

The private firms included S Jamil and Company, Daewoo Express and KK Enterprises, offering the highest bids of Rs1.32 billion, Rs1.45 billion and Rs230.6 million for the privatization of Karachi Express, Night Coach and Musa Pak respectively.

PR officials said that Pakistan Railways have received the bidding offers of more than its bench mark, as Karachi Express bench mark was set at Rs1.28 billion, Night Coach at Rs1.31 billion and Musa Pak at Rs214 million, hoping the companies will likely to win the bidding.

They said that a total of five private firms submitted the technical and financial bids for the trains outsourcing during the auction held by the Railways.


----------



## Maxpane

Great


----------



## Danish saleem

Good to saw turn around of Pakistan railways after very very long time!


----------



## ghazi52

Bahawalpur Railway Station Under Construction and Track rehabilitation underway


----------



## ghazi52

*Railways upgradation work to start next month*

LAHORE: Work on the first phase under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project for upgradation of Pakistan Railways will start in April with the investment of US$3.2 billion.

PR sources told APP on Sunday that track of four sections would be upgraded under the first phase of CPEC for railways. The PR sections, including Lahore-Rawalpindi, Lahore-Multan, Kaluwal-Pindora and Rohari-Nawab Shah will be upgraded in this phase.

The upgradation of the track between Lahore and Rawalpindi will cut the duration of journey between the two destinations by two hours, while sharp curves at Kaluwal-Pindora track would be straightened for reduction of duration, sources added. The sources said that dual tracks would be laid on these sections while the signaling system on these tracks will also be improved.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahawalpur Railway Station U/C.*

*8/4/2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mehran Express Inauguration.*

Karachi Mirpur Khas Section operational again after ~10 years.






















*Sahiwal Railway Station*

New building getting final touches.







*Sibbi Junction Railway Rehabilitation.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Raiwind Junction Railway Station U/C (March, 2018).*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Newly Fabricated Vans for goods trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under the new schemes which are in pipeline,* Railway would spend Rs 400 million for acquiring land for Gwadar connectivity, Rs 4546 million for acquisition of land for Railway Corridor from sea port from 5.25 km to 9 km and Railway Operational Land from 12 to 14 km at Gwadar*.

For carrying feasibility study(PC-II) for construction of new rail link from Havelian to Pak-China border measuring 682 km under CPEC an amount of Rs 1 million have been earmarked. Installation of escalators and elevators at major railway stations is also on the cards of this sector on which Rs 225 million would be spend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*The upgraded station "Yousaf Wala" near Sahiwal Coal Power Plant having vast yard for coal trains.*

From this station line separates from ML-1 and run parallel to it for few kms before turning towards coal plant. This railway station has its own fuel storage and loco shed U/C. Its only for coal trains.


----------



## ghazi52

Upgradation of Narowal Railway Station


----------



## ghazi52

Upgraded Okara Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi–Peshawar Railway Line (ML-1) Renovation APPROVED
*
ISLAMABAD: The last meeting of the Central Development Working Party (CDWP) under the current government has been called on Thursday to clear Rs451 billion worth of Karachi to Peshawar railway track under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. To be presided over by Deputy Chairman Planning Commission Sartaj Aziz, the meeting would *t*ake up a total of 33 projects involving a total estimated cost of about Rs632bn.

Informed sources said the initial total cost of the Mainline-1 (Karachi to Peshawar) was estimated about $8.172bn but the project will be taken up in *two phases*, most probably through financing from Chinese government concessional loan for which final agreements were being worked out. 

The first phase of the project worth Rs451 billion would be awarded through engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contract on the basis of open bidding among selective Chinese companies for completion in 2020, followed by second phase completion by 2022.

On completion of both phases, the project is expected to almost double the speed of the railway transport on the mainline from existing 60-70 kilometre per hour to 120-140. The sources said the first phase would spread between Karachi and Hassan Abdal and even though Pakistan had certain reservations over its costing by China at $ 4 billion, almost $ 600 million higher that estimates of the Pakistan Railways, these matters had to be settled at a different level while project design and PC-1 had to be cleared on technical parameters worth Rs451bn.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Railways Carriage Factory Islamabad*

Pakistan Railways Carriage Factory, Islamabad was set up in 1970 under the technical collaboration of LHB, Germany for manufacture of passenger carriages. The Factory is spread over the area of 58 Acres including 13 acres covered area. Most of the plants machinery and tools are of West Germany origin. The capacity of the Factory is 150 passenger coaches per year on single shift basis. Latest machines have also been installed at Carriage Factory for manufacturing of latest design high speed Chinese design coaches.

223 passenger coaches have been manufactured and exported to Bangladesh and 20 rehabilitated Meter Gauge coaches were exported to Senegal during 2002. Carriage Factory from start of its production belt has manufactured 2246 new coaches besides rehabilitation of 1809 coaches has also been done.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Railway Train Driving Simulator Complete HD Tutorial 2018*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Raiwind Railway station*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Impressive construction of new stations , the red brick stations look beautiful


----------



## ghazi52

Upgradation of Sahiwal Railway Station underway........


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC’s investment share for Pakistan Railways was $8.2 billion, which was to be utilised for upgrading Main Line-1 (ML-1) a colonial-era line stretching 1,872 km from Karachi to Peshawar.

Rasheed announced that he is going to start a standard gauge track in between Karachi and Peshawar junctions. The existing track is a *broad-gauge track* and is due to be rehabilitated and upgraded under the CPEC.

1. The Broad Gauge Track is 5 ft 6 in i.e. 1676 mm 

2. The Standard Gauge Track is 4 ft 8 1⁄2 in i.e. 1,435 mm

This means that the Standard Gauge Section of Pakistan Railways will have to be provided with a Brand New Track as well as Locomotives, Passenger Coaches and Railway Wagons as the following Railway Stock will not be able to be used :

*PAKISTAN RAILWAYS YEAR BOOK 2017-2017*

PLANT & EQUIPMENT Unit.===2016-2017
Route - Kilometres Kms.=====07,791
Track - Kilometres Kms.=====11,881 
Locomotives. Nos.=========00,455
Coaching Vehicles No.======01,466
Other Coaching Vehicles No==00,270
Freight Wagons===========16.086

As such Pakistan - having such a large number of Locomotives, Carriages and Wagons will have to buy a Full New Rail Stock for the Standard Gauge Section of its Railways.

In addition a further Standard Gauge Track will be built from Peshawar to the Southernmost Railway Terminal in Xinjiang.


----------



## ghazi52

The upgraded Railway station "Yousaf Wala" near Sahiwal Coal Power Plant having vast yard for coal trains.

From this station line separates from ML-1 and run parallel to it for few kms before turning towards coal plant. This railway station has its own fuel storage and loco shed Its only for coal trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

ghazi52 said:


> The upgraded Railway station "Yousaf Wala" near Sahiwal Coal Power Plant having vast yard for coal trains.
> 
> From this station line separates from ML-1 and run parallel to it for few kms before turning towards coal plant. This railway station has its own fuel storage and loco shed Its only for coal trains.



Why all these building have 1980s look?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiraa

jupiter2007 said:


> Why all these building have 1980s look?


Hopefully the interior is modern.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Introduction of GPS system on Trains and Locomotives was long overdue and it can help avoid Accidents as well


----------



## ghazi52

*President Alvi to inaugurate local express train service for Karachi on Oct 31*

President Arif Alvi will inaugurate an express train service for Karachi on Oct 31 as Pakistan Railways (PR) sets its sights on developing railways in Sindh.

Railways Minister Sheikh Rashid, without specifying the name of the train, said it would begin operating on Nov 1 and would run between Dhabeji, Landhi and Karachi.

After the express train is up and running, Rashid said that a shuttle train running between Karachi and Hyderabad would be launched.

The railways minister said the new express train service would be their sixth launch in 60 days.

Rashid, while speaking to the media, said that Prime Minister Imran Khan had promised a local train for labourers in Karachi and that promise would now be fulfilled.

He said that after developing railways in Mianwali and Lahore, and work on the Sukkur Express, Pakistan Railways was now turning its attention to Sindh.

Rashid said that the target of providing 10 trains and 15 freight trains within 100 days would be achieved, and that 10,000 unemployed individuals would also be given jobs on the basis of merit.

He added that the Pakistan Railways deficit would be eliminated within a year.


----------



## Imran Khan

ghazi52 said:


> *Raiwind Railway station*


still stone age designs


----------



## FuturePAF

Imran Khan said:


> still stone age designs



Agreed. The design of each station should reflect something of the local culture, so that you know when you are in Lahore or Peshawar or Multan. In Multan we have the mausoleums with their tile work that should inspire a unique look. Design elements to shambles doorways, hallways, and window with stucco and marble can do wonders for the look of the place. In fact the inside of the dome of the Taj Mahal is all brick, with Marble on top.

I hope the stations, at least on the inside, can adopt modernist design elements such as the Brightline stations in Florida. Also adopting catering at the stations will help adopt the Chinese "just in time" meal ordering, that is delivered to the passengers seat when they reach the next station. (This can also increases tourism as each station will cater the best local dishes of their respective cities.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Proposed design for Khuzdar Railway station ..................


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan and China sign agreement to double the entire ML-1 railway track*

Pakistan Railways (PR) and the National Railways Administration (NRA) of China have signed an agreement to upgrade and double the entire ML-1 railway track from Karachi to Peshawar, as part of the infrastructure development under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). The up-gradation also includes increase of speed, signalling and control systems. The China Railways Rolling Corporation (CRRC) Tangshen has also shown interest in investing in CPEC, for the improvement of Pakistan Railways.


LAHORE: Pakistan Railways (PR) and the National Railway Administration (NRA) of China on Tuesday signed an agreement pertaining to the ML-1 [Main Line-1] project at the PR Headquarters here.

PR Chief Executive Officer (CEO) Aftab Akbar and NRA Deputy Administrator An Lusheng signed the agreement pertaining to doubling of the entire ML-1 track from Karachi to Peshawar, up-gradation of the speed of passenger trains, freight trains, computer-based signalling, control system and others, local media reported.

Speaking on the occasion, Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid Ahmed said that the project was the backbone of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

“All matters related to ML-1 have been settled, whereas a complete report on its design and infrastructure will be submitted by *December 25.”*

The minister said that ML-2 and ML-3 were also important for CPEC, adding that Chinese companies should give a lesser amount of interest rate in order to complete PR uplift projects.

Meanwhile, China Railway Rolling Corporation (CRRC), Tangshan, has shown interest to invest in Pakistan Railways under the umbrella of CPEC project by providing products and services to Pakistan Railways.

This initiative is revealed by Hu Rui, the director of Overseas Targeted Publicity Corporate Culture Department.

The Director, Hu Rui briefed in detail to the delegation of South Asian and South East Asian countries, that CRRC has a immense potential and it is only emphasising on various prospects to augment its operations in different countries getting Chinese investment under Belt and Road Initiative (BRI).

Furthermore, she added that CRRC has already nominated the bid for supplying almost *230 modern coaches to Pakistan,* which will be a helping hand for improvisation of Pakistan’s railway.

Hu Rui also said, “CRRC is based on the erudition from international first-class projects for their latest management thoughts and techniques, due to which CRRC Tangshan takes equivalent construction as the foundation and adopt five implement approaches consisting, business arrangement optimization, huge technical system, large quality system, standardized factory and information conception

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Pakistan Railways (PR) will begin a "grand operation" from Monday for the removal of encroachments along both tracks of the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR), officials said.

The decision was taken after Justice Gulzar Ahmed of the Supreme Court ordered authorities to immediately removed encroachments from railway lines and revive the KCR.

Justice Ahmed, who was chairing a meeting at the apex court’s Karachi registry, said time should no longer be wasted in the revival of the KCR, which was abandoned around two decades ago.

Railways officials told that they have already started the implementation of SC's orders and that they "will ensure the end of all encroachments".

Justice Ahmed, who is the acting Chief Justice of Pakistan in the absence of Justice Mian Saqib Nisar, had last week directed the city's deputy commissioners to remove encroachments to clear the route of the KCR as well as the land in their respective areas after the divisional superintendent of PR said that most of its land was encroached upon.

The KCR was commissioned in 1964, originally to help employees of the Pakistan Railways travel between their jobs — at and around the City and Cantonment railway stations — and their residences in Karachi’s eastern neighbourhoods. The service became a full circle of 44 km in 1970 and connected Karachi’s four main work areas: the port, the Sindh Industrial Trading Estate (SITE), the city’s central commercial areas such as Saddar and the Landhi Industrial Area.

The KCR remained the public transport of choice for the people of Karachi till 1984 when the number of its trains was reduced. Reasons for the move included lack of maintenance and repair, a yawning gap between rising expenditure due to higher fuel and operational costs and decreasing revenue due to subsidised tickets and the government’s inability to spend money on the improvement of tracks and stations.

According to the Karachi Mass Transit Cell, the number of level crossings — points where a railway line crosses a road or any other thoroughfare — also increased in the city, causing KCR trains to take longer to complete their journey. At one stage, there were 34 level crossings on the KCR route.

The KCR finally shut down in 1999, forcing thousands of its daily users to travel by buses.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Long over due ......

KCR was money maker for city of Karachi

The tracks existed the stations existed all they had to do was buy locomotives build enhance the passenger cabins and $$$ count the money from ticket sales

In 70 years could not gather 100,000 labourers to lay new tracks in a country which does all contruction work in middle east


























Illlegal construction around tracks






























Tracks in Japan, they take Train as a representation of their Nation's ambitions since 60's and 70's









































Local interior train 
Simple but functional and effective

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pics Taken Outside General Electric Plant in Erie PA USA
*Expected Arrival Of GEU-20 Is January 2019*
These Locomotives are of 2000 HP Pakistan ordered 20 of these Locomotives in June 2017.


----------



## ghazi52

*Recently Inducted Track Maintenance / Ballast Tamping Machines of Pakistan Railways
*


----------



## ghazi52

*South Korean Investors Show Interest to Invest in Pakistan Railways*

Federal Minister for Railways Sheikh Rasheed Ahmad, on Monday, invited a delegation from South Korea to seek business and investment opportunities in Pakistan Railways.

While chairing a meeting with the Korean delegation on investment opportunities in Pakistan Railways at the Ministry of Railways, he asked the delegation to look at the possibility of upgrading Main Line-I, II and III projects, which are bound to turn the railways into a modern network.

The delegation of the Korea Rail Network Authority (KRNA), led by South Korean Ambassador Kwak Sung-Kyu, visited Pakistan Railways to explore investment and business opportunities, according to a press release.

KRNA is a subsidiary of the Transport Department of the Government of South Korea.

Sheikh Rashid said that Pakistan Railways is open to investment from all countries and the present government is committed to upgrading the Main Line-I and Main Line-II.

The upgrade of Main Line-I is a lifeline for China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The minister said that Pakistan values its important ties with South Korea and both KRNA and Pakistan Railways are interested in mutual cooperation.

He pointed out that Main Line-II and Main Line-III is also important for CPEC, hence, the South Korean government should also give importance to these networks as well


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi-Lahore route: Railways, private sector to launch new cargo train


Pakistan Railways, in collaboration with the private sector, is set to launch a new cargo train service on the Karachi-Lahore route next week which will improve supply chain management in cross-border trade, cut freight cost and transportation time significantly.


“We are set to (initially) operate five cargo trains a week from December 25,” Marine Group of Companies Managing Director Aasim A Siddiqui, who represents the private sector in a joint venture with Pakistan Railways, told The Express Tribune on Saturday.

“This will be the first scheduled cargo train service in Pakistan,” he claimed, elaborating that the key to success of the new service would be its punctuality, accuracy and pre-defined timings for departure and arrival.

“This will be a win-win situation for public-private partnership,” said Siddiqui. “The new train service will generate billions of rupees in annual revenues for the state-owned Pakistan Railways, cut cost and time for transporting import and export cargo between Karachi and factories in upcountry. Besides, the service will also ensure better supply chain management in cross-border trade.”

Each cargo train would have a capacity of carrying 75-80 containers of 20 feet each and would generate revenue of around Rs2.4 million, he estimated.

The new train service will reduce freight charges by 15-20% per container and reduce transportation time to around two days compared to three days through roads between Karachi and Lahore.

The number of cargo trains will be doubled to 10 by the end of next month (January 25). Later, a maximum of 20 trains will be run in a week in March.

Initially, the train would run between Karachi (Karachi Port and Port Qasim) and Lahore (Prem Nagar Dry Port) and would later also make a stopover at dry ports in Sialkot, Multan and Faisalabad, he said.

“The first cargo train has been fully booked. Railways Minister Sheikh Rasheed Ahmad will inaugurate the new service at Cantt Station, Karachi,” he said.

The service is being started with the help of surplus engines and wagons. It will help cut losses of Pakistan Railways as well.

The managing director said the reduced transportation time would address growing cargo congestion at seaports, ease traffic on roads, cut cost of road maintenance and control pollution.

On average, Pakistan transports 3.5 million import and export containers per year. The number shows there is unlimited potential for the transport of containers through railways.

The Marine Group of Companies won a five-year contract through a tender floated under PPRA rules, he said, adding Premier Mercantile Services, one of the group companies, would manage the new train service.


----------



## ghazi52

*First-ever dedicated freight train launched*

December 26, 2018






KARACHI: The freight train is leaving on Tuesday for Lahore. According to World Bank statistics, more than 95pc of Pakistan’s freight traffic is carried on road networks.

KARACHI: First ever dedicated freight train loaded with 75 cargo containers commenced its journey from Karachi Cantonment Railway Station to Lahore.

The freight train is being launched under public-private partnership with the expected journey time of 48 hours.

The Federal Minister for Railways Sheikh Rasheed Ahmed while inaugurating the service said he was optimistic about the dedicated and regular freight train service for cargo transport.

He vowed to launch two more dedicated freight daily trains for containers from Karachi to Lahore from Jan 25. He also announced that scheduled freight trains from Karachi to Faisalabad and Sialkot would be launched in near future.

Moreover, he went on to say that non-container trains for other cargoes would also be launched to help country’s ports to operate efficiently as quick movement of cargoes from port areas will remove unnecessary congestions.

“Unfortunately, when I took over the Pakistan Railways after a lapse of 14 years, I did not witness any change and there was a loss of Rs5 billion with mammoth salary bill of Rs30bn, whooping fuel oil bill of Rs18bn and loans worth Rs25bn,” said Sheikh Rasheed while speaking at the inauguration ceremony.

The minister also said that dedicated and scheduled cargo train services will help reduce cost of doing business, improve global competitiveness and reduce pollution.

Highlighting the financial feasibility of the freight service, he said that Pakistan Railways would earn Rs3.5bn annually from this service whereas launching three more daily freight trains would increase the Pakistan Railways’ annual revenue by 14bn.

Multiple attempts to start a dedicated freight train from Karachi to upcountry have failed in the past.

The minister said that about two months back he met Managing Director, Marine Group of Companies Aasim Siddiqui and entire idea of private-public partnership came up and today service has started.

The minister said that the PR is going to develop Karachi-Peshawar double railway track or ML-1 and presently exploring investment including Chinese, built-operate-transfer and joint venture. However, the final decision would be taken by the Prime Minister Imran Khan before March 23, 2019.

He was grateful to the Chief Justice of Pakistan Saqib Nisar for taking abrupt and decisive action against land grabbers.

The minister said that there is huge demand from the increasing passenger traffic; however, due to shortage of rolling assets at Pakistan Railways, the demand cannot be fulfilled at the existing infrastructure. He regretted the failure of Dhabeji train service and lamented that Sukkur Express is already overloaded as passengers have to travel over rooftop.

Over the decades, the PR has fallen prey to corruption and pilferages resulting in ill-equipped railway system.

The minister assured to bring the over loaded trains to normal occupancy by adding up rolling stocks and improving tracks.

However, he said that it would only be possible after Pakistan Railway manages to develop ML-1 from Karachi to Peshawar having 1,760km double track which will help activate Pakistan Steel Mills and other foundries of the country for providing railways track.

The minister announced that once the financial constraints of Pakistan Railways are reduced, he would upgrade the scales of all railway workers. Sindh Governor Imran Ismail and Aleem Adil Sheikh were also present at the occasion.

Speaking at the occasion Aasim A Siddiqui said that the up to 50 per cent of the cargo around the world is hauled by railways, whereas in Pakistan the percentage is as low as 5pc.


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079602020171042816


----------



## ghazi52

*With ‘five-star’ facilities, 20 new trains to be launched this year
*






LAHORE: Railways Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmad Saturday said that 20 new trains will be launched during the current year including two VVIP trains with food supplies from any ‘five-star hotel’.

These VVIP trains will be launched within next six months, said Sheikh Rashid at a press conference, held at the PR headquarters here. He said that the Railways would also try to operate 20 freight trains during 2019, five more than the target of 15.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Railways has immense potential to steer connectivity in the region to gain development opportunities and explore new avenues of economic progress, said Minister for Railways Sheikh Rasheed Ahmad.

Addressing an eight-member delegation of Turkish state railway companies, Talamsas and Raymisas, on Monday, he welcomed Turkish firms for investment in railways.

During the meeting, Ministry of Railways Secretary Sikandar Sultan Raja briefed the delegation regarding the functioning of different sections.

“Both countries are enjoying deep cordial relations and Pakistan Railways is all set to benefit from these ties,” the minister added. “Pakistan Railways will utilise Turkish experience and expertise in Railway Carriage Factory and Risalpur Locomotives Factory.”

The minister shared that the entity is widening its network and advancing with international joint ventures. He welcomed the proposal of Turkish partnership.

Expressing keen interest in investing and executing joint ventures with Pakistan Railways, Turkish companies invited Ahmad to visit Turkey to explore country’s railway system.

The companies will visit different organisations of Pakistan Railways and meet with concerned heads to search investment opportunities. 

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 15th, 2019._


----------



## ghazi52

*Railway announces to launch freight train on Jan 25*
January 19, 2019



Railways Minister Sheikh Rasheed Ahmad has said that a freight train is going to be launched on 25th of this month to facilitate business community and earn more revenue.

He was addressing a news conference at Railways Headquarters in Lahore on Saturday.

He said that reconstruction and renovation of seven major railways station will also be done.

He said that all measures to raise Railways income are being taken while remaining within our own resources.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM to inaugurate rail tracking system next week*

LAHORE - Railways Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmed has said that experiment of installation of tracking system in locomotives had been completed and the next week, Prime Minister Imran Khan would inaugurate the tracking system in trains after which citizens would be able to track location of any train during travelling. He said that this system had been presented by an engineer Mudassar without any cost.

While addressing a press conference here at Pakistan Railways Headquarters, he said that an online Railways Complaint Centre would be set up in Islamabad from February 15 for addressing the complaints of passengers regarding railways immediately.

He said that citizens would be able to lodge their complaints round the clock regarding any issue of the railways like misbehave of railways staff or about cleanliness through phone or website.


----------



## Maxpane

hope railway would ve able to stand on its foot


----------



## Chishty4

#Faisalabad-#Gwadar rail track upgrading demanded

Upgradation of railway track from Faisalabad to Gwadar is imperative to run maximum cargo and passenger trains to ensure speedy transportation of exportable surplus from the first special economic zone (SEZ) established under the #China-#Pakistan Economic Corridor (#CPEC) at M-3 industrial Estate. 
Chairing a meeting of the Faisalabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FCCI) Standing Committee on Railway here on Friday, chairman Mirza Hadiyat Ullah said that after the sale of 90 per cent land in M3 Industrial Estate, Allama Iqbal Industrial city - sprawling over 3,000 acres land - is also being developed. The Punjab government has also sanctioned funds for the purchase of private land for this proposed industrial estate.

He said that Faisalabad will emerge as the main industrial hub of the country. “In this connection rehabilitation and upgradation of the existing railway track is vital.” He stressed that in the first phase, the track between Faisalabad-Lahore, Khanewal, Wazirabad and Sargodha sections should be upgraded and be made double to run the high-speed trains without any interruption.

This track could also be further expanded to link Faisalabad with other major business cities of the country in the later phase. He said Faisalabad was a blessed city in terms of motorways which pass on its right and left. However, for the transportation of luggage, the train is the most efficien and cheapest mode of communication


----------



## Chishty4

پشاور سے اٹک اور تخت بھائی تک اسٹیم ٹرین سفاری کی منظوری دے دی گئی

پشاور سے طورخم خیبر ٹرین سفاری کی تخمینہ لاگت اور ٹریک مرمت کے بعد اس کے چلانے کا فیصلہ کیا جائے گا

* ‎#KPKUpdates #KP #Pakistan #Railways #Peshawar #Attock





 https://www.facebook.com/




*


----------



## ghazi52

*Second freight train launched*
January 26, 2019








KARACHI: The second freight train carrying 75 containers is leaving for Lahore on Friday.

KARACHI: Pakistan Railways (PR) on Friday started the second dedicated freight train service for Lahore under the public-private partnership.

Inaugurating the train service, a joint project of PR and Marine Group of Companies, Federal Minister for Railways Sheikh Rasheed Ahmed announced running of 20 freight and passenger trains by the end of the current year.

According to the minister, the National Logistics Cell along with two Dubai-based firms and a company from Karachi have shown keen interest in running freight trains.

In addition, two VIP trains will also be introduced, with the first train starting from Mar 23, he said. He further announced that PR’s freight head office will be shifted to Karachi from Lahore.

The minister disclosed that investment worth billions of dollars was coming to railways soon. There would be a revolution through Main Line-1 (ML-1) project which is meant to replace existing tracks from Karachi to Peshawar, he said, adding: “After the completion of ML-1, trains would be run on that track at a speed of 160 per kilometre.”

The minister said Railways saved one million litres of diesel and recorded a growth of eight per cent in passenger traffic during the last four months.

He said that new tracks would be laid down across Sindh as major train services are running overcapacity by up to 160pc.

The minister went on to add that all steel mills could be engaged into useful production activity if all tracks were manufactured locally.

Expressing apprehensions over the pace of work on Karachi Circular Railways, the minister said that he was keen to see the project through to facilitate the people of Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Railway New GEU-20-45xx Locomotives being imported From GE , USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

This shows the mentality of punjab and its hold on federal govt nothing for sindh apart from karachi station 
Kotri
Hyderabad
Rohri
Sukkur
Larkana 

These stations are mire older than sahiwal etc but sindh is not importantonly important too liot its taxes and pay for punjab


----------



## ghazi52

*PR to upgrade 31 railway stations across country*

Ministry of Railways will upgrade and renovate as many as 31 railways stations at an estimated cost of Rs 2972.95 million across the country for provision of better facilities to the passengers. “In this regard, Pakistan Railways has submitted PC-I for approval for rehabilitation and up-gradation of the railway stations,” an official in the Ministry of Railways told APP. Giving details of the railway stations, he said that Pakistan Railways will upgrade nine railway stations in Punjab province, 12 in Sindh, five in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, three in Balochistan and one in Federal Capital. The official said that Pakistan Railways will spend Rs 977.32 million on up-gradation of railway in Punjab, Rs1242.93 million in Sindh, Rs 442.71 million in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Rs 243.49 million in Balochistan and Rs66.5 million in Federal Capital. He said that Pakistan Railways has incurred Rs 144.605 million on the repair, renovation and re-construction of railway stations across the country during the period 1-1-2012 to 31-12-2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Train tracking system to improve travel experience*

February 9, 2019

LAHORE: People who frequently commute by trains won’t have to wait at the stations for hours as the Pakistan Railways has completed the installation of a tracker system which will be inaugurated on February 12. The developer of the system donated it free of cost to PR.

The tracker systems were installed in train engines across the country in order to update their systems. Through the GPRS tracker system, passengers will be able to get information about their train’s timings on their mobile phones before they reach the railway station.

The passenger will receive all the information, including the train’s timings, in the Urdu and English languages. They will also get information during travel on engine failures and replacements. Passengers, governmental and nongovernmental employees and students, who travel on a daily basis by train, will be able to take advantage of the tracking system.

The tracker has been installed in all trains that go to Karachi, Peshawar, Rawalpindi, Faisalabad, Multan, Sargodha and Kasur. According to the source, the speed of the train and record of the last two weeks can also be obtained through the software.

In this regard, the tracking system would also be linked to the Lahore Central Control Room Office. The staff will also be able to monitor the position of trains through TV screens.

According to the Railways mechanical department staff members, the tracker system will start working immediately after locomotive engines start. Moreover, through a specific mobile application, passengers can find out the location of any train. The passenger will have to type their train number to get information about the arrival time.

Muhammad Mudassir, who runs a software company, has introduced the tracker system. “My father is a former employee of the Pakistan Railways. We grew up travelling by trains. Many times we waited for hours for trains which were delayed without any information being given to the passengers.

I came up with the idea to work on the tracker system when my family and I faced problems like thousands of other commuters,” he said. The system will ring a bell if the train will be 30 minutes away from the station.

“I could sell this system for Rs 80 million, but I gave it to Pakistan Railways free of charge,” claims Mudassir.

Railways Chairman Dr Raja Jalal Sultan Sikander said the installation of the tracker system will also reduce the rush of people at train stations. “Most importantly, people will save their time by reaching the station a few minutes before the arrival of the train.”

Pakistan Railways Additional General Manager Mohammad Ejaz Abro said that the tracker system will also inform the administration just as the train leaves the engine shed and just as it departs from the station. Moreover, after getting information through the tracker system, an alternate engine will immediately be moved in case of a failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Raiwind Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to manufacture railway passenger coaches from 2020*








ISLAMABAD: Railways Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmad on Friday announced that all passenger bogies would be manufactured indigenously at the Pakistan Railway Carriage Factory (PRCF) from next year.

Addressing workers of the Pakistan Railways Carriage Factory, he said “I promise that no passenger coach will be imported in future from next year and all the passenger bogies will be prepared in Pakistan Railway factory.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Railway New GEU-20-45xx Locomotives being imported From GE , USA


Man that green looks amazing with that white background. Also fraight trains are the way forward, semis destroy road infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Unloading of New General Electric Locomotives GEU-20 4553
Arrived At Karachi Port .
These Locomotives Will Work With Passenger Trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Should learn to start making these engines in Pakistan... it's not rocket science.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

Syed1. said:


> Should learn to start making these engines in Pakistan... it's not rocket science.



Make a deal with Germany, Japan or Spain and get the required technology. Private sector can also be involved in it. 

I think Indonesia also make the train engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

If i am not mistaken a gud 5 yrs back South korea offered us a dozen or so old GE engines which were to be overhauled.. Some in south korea and rest here...
Wud b a gud option for us if we can get some tot from them too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Liquidmetal

Super Falcon said:


> This shows the mentality of punjab and its hold on federal govt nothing for sindh apart from karachi station
> Kotri
> Hyderabad
> Rohri
> Sukkur
> Larkana
> 
> These stations are mire older than sahiwal etc but sindh is not importantonly important too liot its taxes and pay for punjab


You got to get this out of your system, Karachi is a port and hence is a tax collection point and is not the only tax generator, a lot of good sare for other parts of the country and hence the tax being collected was generated or paid for by the people of the other provinces and hence that tax can be allocated to that province. So please stop falling for these divide and rule mantras and let is unite and make Pakistan great.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Syed1. said:


> Should learn to start making these engines in Pakistan... it's not rocket science.


I mean we already know how to make rockets so rocket science is in the bag. This would be peanuts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

AsifIjaz said:


> If i am not mistaken a gud 5 yrs back South korea offered us a dozen or so old GE engines which were to be overhauled.. Some in south korea and rest here...
> Wud b a gud option for us if we can get some tot from them too



We are in love with Chinese refurbished crap.




Syed1. said:


> Should learn to start making these engines in Pakistan... it's not rocket science.



No technical knowledge or skill level to even build motorcycle engine, lazy attitude, miss management, no money in the budget, etc.

We can request Japan to transfer the required technology and training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

New arrival........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The first step is tracks should be clean and pristine
There is no shortage of crushed rocks in Pakistan

A fence should ensure no one is walking on tracks , fence on both sides of track

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Freight trains HQ being shifted to Karachi: Sheikh Rasheed*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid Ahmed on Friday has announced that Railway Headquarters of freight trains is being shifted to Karachi.

Addressing inaugural ceremony of a freight train at Cantt Station here in Karachi today, he said the policy of zero tolerance to corruption will be implemented in the railway and Pakistan Railway will be put on the path of progress.

"Nobody would be allowed to create any obstacle in the way of Karachi Circular Railway," he added.

The minister told that the entire track from Karachi to Peshawar would be upgraded soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Railways has decided to open pharmacies at major railway stations across the country.*

The ministry will set up the pharmacies through inviting bids according to the Public Procurement Regulatory Authority (PPRA) rules.

“The bids will be offered as per single stage two envelope procedure and the technical and financial proposal will be submitted by the bidders,” revealed an official of the Railways.

It needs to be noted here that Pakistan Railways has taken many steps to improve its performance and increase revenue. Recently, it has launched an app ‘Pak Rail Live’ that enables train users to track the exact location of trains across the entire network

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Today's evening
Haripur..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Pakistan Railways is set to launch a VVIP train — Jinnah Express — from Lahore to Karachi on March 30.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan sets up committee to review ML-I project*

March 14, 2019








ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has set up an Implementation Committee for the multibillion dollar Mainline-I (ML-I) project of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) to review the possibility of reducing its scope and cost from the existing $8.2 billion aimed at making it financially viable.

The decision was taken by Cabinet Committee on CPEC, on Wednesday, which was chaired by Federal Minister for Planning and Development Khusro Bakhtyar. It was decided to split the project into more than two phases and also drop some sections that were part of the original plan of constructing 1,872 kilometre long line of Pakistan Railways.

The original plan was to construct the road between Peshawar and Karachi in two phases. The project faces over three years of delay. The cabinet committee discussed the Pakistan Railways ML-1 project in detail, said Bakhtyar while speaking to media-persons after the meeting.

“An implementation committee, headed by the railways minister was constituted to identify financial savings, phasing of the project, scope etc within two weeks in order to fast-track the project,” he added. The minister said that the final decision would be made in light of the committee recommendations.

According to the proposal, the project should be completed in more than two phases besides dropping some sections and reducing the scope of other sections. Due to change in scope, the phase-I of the project could cost around $2 billion as against Pakistan’s earlier estimate of $3.4 billion, according to the Ministry of Planning officials. The Chinese consultants calculated the cost of the first phase at $4.1 billion.

The ML-I project has a total length of 1,872 kilometres.

The previous Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) government had decided to split the project into two due to its high cost and extensive work that requires refurbishment and expansion of the main railway line. The project’s initial cost of $8.2 billion was based on a joint feasibility study, which was not backed by a technical design study.

The cabinet committee also discussed the possibility of financing some parts of the ML-I from the Public Sector Development Programme to lower reliance on Chinese financing.

According to the framework agreement for the ML-I, China was supposed to provide 85% of the project cost as a concessionary loan. The project has been declared strategically important by both the countries.

Bakhtyar said that the proposal to construct the ML-I project on Build Operate Transfer model has been shelved and now it will be completed on government to-government basis, as per the framework agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111709902668468224

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM launches Lahore-Karachi non-stop train*







LAHORE: Prime Minister Imran Khan on Saturday launched the Lahore-Karachi non-stop luxurious train, Jinnah Express. The non-stop train will cover the distance in 15 hours.

Speaking at the inaugural ceremony at the Lahore Railway Station, he said rail tracks are required to reduce pressure on roads. He said: "Across the world, a common man uses train and this actually shows the priority of the countries". The premier said China is a leading country in terms of train technology and its help would be sought in this regard. Imran said he was going to China next month and he would seek Chinese cooperation in up-gradation of Main Line-I from Karachi to Peshawar and railway technology. He regretted that operationalisation of the railway track in Pakistan has only reduced by 2000 kilometres since the British era in the sub continent.

Referring to the basic facility of health, the prime minister said the government has started Insaf Health Card scheme from the poor of the poor which will be extended to other people. He said every salaried person should have health insurance card to have free medical facility. He said everybody should get health insurance in the country and the government is starting health insurance from the lower level. He said health cards would support medical treatment up to Rs720,000. The PM said: "We have to uplift the deprived segments of society.” The premier, while responding to the Railways Minister Sheikh Rashid’s request for health cards for railway labourers, he said, unfortunately, prime ministers considered themselves kings in the past. "Being a responsible prime minister of a democratic government, I will not make any announcement before discussing it with the federal finance minister," the PM added.

The premier said that Main-Line 1 project would bring about a revolution in the railways besides facilitating the people, adding he would direct the Ministry of Petroleum to use trains for freight.

The railways minister said Lahore Railway Station had been renovated at a cost of 25 million rupees. He announced launching Sir Syed train in a month, saying a train would play the upgraded ML-I at a speed of 160-220 km per hour reducing the Lahore-Rawalpindi travel distance to about two-and-a-half hours.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Finally the Train / Freight has started to move in correct direction


----------



## ghazi52

.















*Lahore-Karachi Jinnah Express train*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Interior view of Pakistan's most luxurious train recently launched Jinnah Express. One-way fare from Lahore to Karachi / Karachi to Lahore is 6500/- rupees





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*A sub-committee of Senate on Railways, on Friday, was informed that the Gwadar port would be connected to the railway network after 2025 as the project remained low on the priority list This was said to be due to the fact that at present, there was no trade activities there nor had any ship trading begun.*

However, the Railway officials noted that if the government decided to work on it and provided funds, the project would start soon. They were briefing the sub-committee over Pakistan Railways projects relating to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and other initiatives.

The Committee on Railways was given a detailed briefing on Pakistan Railways projects. It was appraised regarding the upgradation of the Main Line-1 (ML-1) and the establishment of a dry port near Havelian.

The latter was said to be an early harvest project, which was due by 2025. The officials further said that a mid-term project to establish a new rail link between Gwadar to Mastung and Besima to Jacobabad would begin in 2025 and end by 2030. Establishing a new rail link from Havelian to Khunjerab was a long-term project, which would commence in 2030, they maintained.

The meeting was held under the chairmanship of Senator John Kenneth Williams here at the Parliament House. Members of the committee were told that the project to up-grade ML-1 stood at $ 8.2 billion and was a strategic commercial project making use of a loan on favourable terms. The upgradation would enhance speed; reduce travel time; enhance the number of trains per day and, hence, generate more revenue while decreasing the burden on roads.
To be completed in two phases, the up-gradation would determine preferences on the basis of the continuity of operations and the condition of tracks.

ML-1 was said to be the lifeline of Pakistan railways because of the main earning from this route, which connected Peshawar to Karachi. Touching on the scope of the ML-1 project, the officials asserted that it would include upgradation and doubling of the main line-1 from Karachi to Peshawar and Taxila to Havelian (1872 kilometres).


Under this project, the provision of modern signalling and telecom system was said to be introduced along with the conversion of level crossings into underpasses or flyovers with fenced tracks similar to motorways.

After the completion of ML-1 up-gradation, the PR would be able to increase the trains’ speed from the existing 65-105 km/h to 120-160 km/h.

It would also help increase the freight volume from six to 35 million tonnes per annum by 2025. PR officials also claimed that it would help increase the railway share of freight transport volume from less than four per cent to 20 per cent.

The committee was told that the feasibility study and land acquisition for the midterm project (Gwadar rail connectivity) had been done, and Pakistan Railways would be in a position to start the project as early as financing was received.

The PR already acquired 485 acres of land at Gawadar. If funds were provided to PR for the project, the PR would be able to initiate work there quickly.

The long-term project, however, was in its early stages of feasibility. Without proper road and rail connectivity, Gawadar was just a dream, the official of PR told the committee.

The meeting was attended among others by Senator Gianchand, Secretary Ministry of Railways and Pakistan Railways CEO, Aftab Akbar; PR Member Finance; PR Additional Secretary; Chief Engineer Surveys and Construction and officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Bahawalpur Railway Station New Building U/C.*


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan, China sign ML-1 railways agreement

April 28, 2019






Pakistan and China have also signed the ML-1 Railways agreement under which a double track from Peshawar to Karachi will be laid.

The document was signed by Prime Minister Imran Khan and his Chinese counterpart Li Keqiang in Beijing today.

In a statement in Beijing, Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid Ahmed said it is a great day in history of Pakistan Railways.

He said that the speed of the train at the new track will be 160 kilometers per hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Railways PR starts 11 passengers, 4 freight trains in 9 months earned 39 Billion Rupees in first 9 Months of FY 2019.


----------



## ghazi52

Functions of track ballast

In fact, the track ballast serves a number of purposes. First of all, it makes sure that tracks stay in place when super-heavy trains roll by on them. It also plays an instrumental role in keeping any vegetation in check that might grow around the tracks (and make the ground beneath the tracks weaker). Another important aspect of track ballast is that it seals out any water that may be around the tracks to actually reach the tracks on a regular basis. That doesn’t mean the ballast completely insulates the tracks from water, which would be impossible, but it does facilitate water drainage around and beneath the tracks so that water doesn’t stay near the tracks and compromise the solidarity of the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt allocates Rs 4.5 b for upgradation of ML-1*

The federal government has allocated Rs.4.5 billion for upgradation of Pakistan Railways existing Main Line-1 (ML-1) and establishment of dry port near Havelian under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). Another project to prepare preliminary design and engage the services of consultants for said scheme is already underway with total funding of Rs 10.6 billion from which Rs.5.1b has already been spent in last financial year and now an amount of Rs 1.8 billion has also been allocated in PSDP 2019-20. 

The federal government has allocated a total amount of Rs.16b for ongoing and new schemes of Railways Division for the financial years 2019-20 under the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP). The budgetary allocation included Rs 11.37 billion for 23 ongoing projects and Rs4.6 billion for five new schemes, according to budgetary document issued here on Tuesday. Regarding the ongoing schemes, an amount of Rs2.4 billion has been earmarked for procurement and manufacturing of 820 High Capacity Bogie Freight Wagons and 230 Passenger Coaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Railway Workshops Karachi in 1900's:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

خانیوال ریلوے سٹیشن پر ترقیاتی کام تیزی سے جاری
فوٹو کریڈٹ: محمد محسن اقبال چشتی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Railways all set to launch Mianwali Express on Friday








ISLAMABAD: Ministry of Railways has finalized all arrangements to launch another train service between Lahore-Mianwali-Mari Indus namely ‘Mianwali Express’ on July 19 (Friday).

Prime Minister Imran Khan is likely to inaugurate the train, an official in the Ministry of Railways told APP.

He said Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid Ahmed had already visited the 400km Lahore-Mianwali track to review arrangements for the new service.

The official said the train having the facility of air-conditioned coaches would be a significant addition to the services of Pakistan Railways.

He said the one-way fare of the AC coaches would be Rs 800 per person, while economy class charges would be Rs 350 per passenger.

The train would return from Daud Khel and Mari Indus.

The train would have 10 stops including Shahdara Bagh, Qila Sheikhupura, Sangla Hill, Chiniot, Shaheenabad, Sargodha, Khushab, Kundian, Mianwali and Daud Khel.

He said that Pakistan Railways had already launched non-stop train from Rawalpindi to Karachi "Sir Syed Express" on July 3 to facilitate the passengers and earn more revenue for the department.

The official said the government was taking all possible measures to overcome the losses of Pakistan Railways and ensure the provision of comfortable, modern, swift and safe means of transportation to the passengers.


----------



## Syed1.

I like Sheikh Rashid as a politician but I feel he isn't the right man for railways. His entire focus on railways has been to increase number of trains rather than improving service, efficiency and punctuality. We need an educated person to bring wholistic changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Railways Minister inaugurates new freight train in Karachi

October 03, 2019








Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid Ahmed inaugurated new washing yard and a new freight train in Karachi on Thursday. Addressing the inauguration ceremony, he said during the first year of incumbent government, the traffic of freight train has been doubled while the number of passenger of Pakistan Railways has also been increased.

The Minister vowed the speed of the passenger train will also be enhanced to 200 kilometers per hour. He said new signal system on the railways lines is also being launched soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

I hope while they rebuild main line 1 and the other lines, they switch to standard gauge, so that we can send freight via rail through Iran to Europe, and not have to modify Chinese trains. 

If Pakistan does go for 200 kph trains, IMHO it will most likely be the CRH6 Design; top speed 200 kph
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_Railway_CRH6






here is a video of it running

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Yes, Pakistan needs standard gauge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

Syed1. said:


> I like Sheikh Rashid as a politician but I feel he isn't the right man for railways. His entire focus on railways has been to increase number of trains rather than improving service, efficiency and punctuality. We need an educated person to bring wholistic changes.



Agreed. But while he is Railways minister, He would probably be better of focus on revenue earning freight supply chain, and after that on passenger service. Superior passenger satisfaction should be his goal for passenger transportation. His competition is local bus companies for now, and in the future foreign tourist destinations.

Key metrics should be:
Service at the station
Service on and state of the train
ease of booking a ticket
Food on the trains
on time performance
and the transition from train to other modes of transportation (like Buses and planes, but also local taxis and people's personal cars) to maximize efficiency and lower the cost of living so people can spend money on other things in the economy.

If he can improve the railways in these regards, Pakistan can win tourists to visit our country. Foreigners will put up with old trains and the weather, but not a dirty place that is mis-managed. He should commission studies of other nations domestic and international tourists; such as Egypt and Bangkok and India.

For Service Quality, He can commission studies from East Asian countries like China, Japan, and South Korea. On thing China does is allow passengers to order food on the train, and they we get fresh restaurant quality food delivered to them at their next stop. This means better food quality, fresh, hot, and with proper plates and cutlery, but it also means you don't need and entire Bl**dy coach on the train to cook food.






Now here is a more detailed review on How even with modern trains in China, People, especially foreign tourists notice the quality of services. BTW check out the train stations. Pakistan should get Public Private partnerships to rebuild or expand the train stations with the Bus companies. They can move their bus station to or near the train station and then connect them with an express bus service. (also connecting to a near by airport will help for high end or foreign traveler)

Then money can be concentrated to build airport quality stations the buses and trains share. If private companies invest, because it will be like a Mall, then they will get back money from stores, and they will know they will have guaranteed foot traffic. Its win win for all. If we can make these reforms and these quality modernization on the service side, then we can maximize when we get high speed trains and more foreign tourists.






Btw, also watch these two documentaries to see how improvements were made in Britain. Its not world class if you most Brits, but it is a Railway run on some kind of limited budget that is heavily used, and overs most of its cost. Its a model to study.


----------



## ghazi52

ML-1 Railway Project to be completed in Three Phases in the Next Five Years

The hurdles in the path of Pakistan Railway's long-awaited flagship project, Main Line-1, have been apparently been overcome, renewing hopes of revamping the country's dilapidated train infrastructure of the colonial era.

ML-1, which is expected to be executed at a cost of $8.2 billion in five years, has been cleared by the Ministry of Planning and Development, after Railways Minister Shiekh Rashid expressed his reservations over the slow progress of this strategically important project under the China-#akistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

On his recent visit to China, the railways minister announced in Beijing that the ML-1 project had been finalised. Railways Chief Executive Officer Aijaz Ahmad Buriro said he was hopeful that the project would start materialising soon. "The framework of the project has already been signed and we have already sent its PC-1 to the Ministry of Planning and Development," Buriro said told The Express Tribune.

"It is an important project for us as its completion will help us manage train operations smoothly for the next 150 years," he added.


----------



## PakGuns

ghazi52 said:


> ML-1 Railway Project to be completed in Three Phases in the Next Five Years
> 
> The hurdles in the path of Pakistan Railway's long-awaited flagship project, Main Line-1, have been apparently been overcome, renewing hopes of revamping the country's dilapidated train infrastructure of the colonial era.
> 
> ML-1, which is expected to be executed at a cost of $8.2 billion in five years, has been cleared by the Ministry of Planning and Development, after Railways Minister Shiekh Rashid expressed his reservations over the slow progress of this strategically important project under the China-#akistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
> 
> On his recent visit to China, the railways minister announced in Beijing that the ML-1 project had been finalised. Railways Chief Executive Officer Aijaz Ahmad Buriro said he was hopeful that the project would start materialising soon. "The framework of the project has already been signed and we have already sent its PC-1 to the Ministry of Planning and Development," Buriro said told The Express Tribune.
> 
> "It is an important project for us as its completion will help us manage train operations smoothly for the next 150 years," he added.


I hope local steel manufactures get a piece of this project


----------



## ghazi52

The ML-1 project is of significant strategic importance as it will connect all major military centers with dual railway line on which cargo rail will move at 120 km/hour speed!


----------



## ziaulislam

FuturePAF said:


> I hope while they rebuild main line 1 and the other lines, they switch to standard gauge, so that we can send freight via rail through Iran to Europe, and not have to modify Chinese trains.
> 
> If Pakistan does go for 200 kph trains, IMHO it will most likely be the CRH6 Design; top speed 200 kph
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_Railway_CRH6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a video of it running


sheikh sahab wanted to do that but this was refused and alot of resistance happened ultimately it was decided not to go this way


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ziaulislam said:


> sheikh sahab wanted to do that but this was refused and alot of resistance happened ultimately it was decided not to go this way


Why was it refused who are these people that are still slaves of their British masters?.


----------



## ziaulislam

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Why was it refused who are these people that are still slaves of their British masters?.


because of huge stock we have of already existing engines on broad gauage


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ziaulislam said:


> because of huge stock we have of already existing engines on broad gauage


So let me get this straight. They refused to climb on the same stage the rest of the world is on because of a few old tin cans that they call train engines?

High treason, that's what that is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

Hum saari zindagi 19th century mein he rahein gayy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strike X

*24 HOURS TRAIN RIDE IN PAKISTAN (Karachi to Islamabad)*
*REVIEW BY Michael Gerber*


----------



## ghazi52

*ML-I to get back on track as govt removes bottlenecks*

October 20, 2019





Representational image of railway tracks. PHOTO: REUTERS

ISLAMABAD: The multibillion-dollar Main Line-I (ML-I) project of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) may soon be back on track as the federal government has finally decided to take around $9 billion loans on its books, which will address a key bottleneck in securing financing for the much-delayed scheme.

The Pakistani authorities have also decided to approve the project as one umbrella scheme instead of granting phase-wise approval, according to the government sources. The Ministry of Railways will now submit the umbrella PC-I document, having an estimated cost of around $9 billion, by October 31 for consideration of the Ministry of Planning, they added.

The status of the ML-I project was also discussed during a meeting between Prime Minister Imran Khan, Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Bajwa, Railways Minister Shaikh Rashid Ahmad and Chinese President Xi Jinping.

The project was discussed in detail during the Joint Working Group (JWG) on transport infrastructure meeting that was held on October 10 and 11 in Islamabad. Pakistan’s Communication Secretary Jawwad Rafique Malik and the Chinese Ministry of Transport Chief Planner Wang Zhiqing co-chaired the meeting. The JWG meeting was held ahead of the upcoming Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) of the CPEC meeting that will vet these decisions.

The Ministry of Finance and Ministry of Planning and Development have taken decisions about financing modalities and project approval strategy in consultation with the Ministry of Railways after the prime minister fixed October 31 deadline to approve the project. However, an earlier similar deadline by the premier was not honoured by the Ministry of Planning.

Initially estimated to be completed at a cost of $8.2 billion, the ML-I project was part of the early harvest projects of the CPEC. Since the beginning, the project has been facing delays due to a dispute over the nature of Chinese loans.

The ML-I project has been conceived for rehabilitation and upgrade of the Karachi-Lahore-Peshawar railway track, having a total length of 1,872 kilometres. It will double the entire track from Karachi to Peshawar and the speed of passenger trains will be increased from 65-110km per hour to 160km per hour

The freight trains will operate at a speed of 120km per hour after rehabilitation. There will be a computer-based signaling and control system.

The Ministry of Finance desired sovereign loans, which would have shifted the debt servicing and repayment responsibility on the non-existent shoulders of the Ministry of Railways. The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has capped the stock of sovereign guarantees at Rs1.6 trillion besides banning the issuance of new guarantees during this fiscal year, which limited the government choices.

The railway’s ministry was in favour of a central loan that would transfer the debt payment responsibility on the shoulders of the federal government.

The government officials said that a high-level financing committee for the ML-I project has decided to take the central loan. The decision was taken after the debt sustainability analysis of the project showed that it would not have adverse implications for the country’s overall debt position. The analysis was based on the assumption that China would be formally requested to approve a minimum eight-year grace period and around 20 years repayment period for the loan, according to the officials.

Pakistan’s Financing Committee would, “promote the project financing and commencing formal loan negotiations for timely completion of ML-I project and requested constitution of a similar committee by the Chinese side to commence formal loan negotiations,” according to the minutes of the JWG on transport infrastructure meeting.

The minutes further underlined, “Pakistani side expressed that PC-I of this project, as per latest instructions of the Planning Commission, would be submitted by October 31 and would be approved expeditiously as per directives of the prime minister of Pakistan.”

The officials said that now an umbrella PC-I would be submitted to the planning ministry for approval of the Central Development Working Party and Executive Committee of National Economic Council.

The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) government had earlier decided to split the project into three phases besides reducing its scope. The ML-I is the only project of CPEC that has been declared “strategically important” by both China and Pakistan but it has already faced a delay of at least four years. The railway’s ministry had estimated the cost of package-I of the project at $2.4 billion, which will now be merged with the umbrella project.

Planning Secretary Zafar Hasan had told a parliamentary committee a couple of months back that at the time of making PSDP 2019-20, there was a thinking that the ML-I project might not be taken up in this fiscal year. He had also said that there was also a flaw in the ML-I framework agreement, which put financing issues at the end instead of taking it up upfront.

But it now seems that that the government has decided to revive the project after keeping it at backburner for over a year.

The JWG minutes further underlined that both China and Pakistan decided that the Pakistani side will complete the PC-I approval process and formulation of bidding documents at the earliest to lay the foundation for the next step towards financing negotiation. It was also decided that the project financing proposal will be reported to JCC for deliberation that will meet next month.

Once these formalities are fulfilled, the government may begin work on the mainline-I project by January or February next year, they added.

_Published in The Express Tribune, October 20th, 2019._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canuck786

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Central Station (GPO Chowk)*
Courtesy: RANA AAA @ Mehfil-e-Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Canuck786 said:


> *Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Central Station (GPO Chowk)*
> Courtesy: RANA AAA @ Mehfil-e-Pakistan


Shouldve made a damn metro


----------



## ghazi52

*Renovation Work At Lahore Railway Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahawalpur Railway Station Upgradation and Expansion Completed.







































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*A view of Sibi-Harnai Railway track reconstructed by NLC Engineers. The track had been blown by miscreants in 2006*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore-Wagah shuttle train revived after 22 years*
December 15, 2019






— White Star
LAHORE: Pakistan Railways (PR) on Saturday launched Lahore-Wagah shuttle train, reviving its daily operation after 22 years.

The service, which was earlier planned to begin from Dec 7, would provide hassle-free travel facility to hundreds of visitors intending to witness flag hoisting and lowering ceremony at Wagah or visiting Jallo Park.

“We want to start or revive connection of Lahore metropolitan city with its suburbs through rail routes. And Lahore-Wagah is a first step that would be followed by another train from Lahore to Raiwind within next 15 days. And in January, we will launch Lahore-Gujranwala train that would be inaugurated by Prime Minister Imran Khan,” Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid said while talking to media after he inaugurated Lahore-Wagah shuttle train operation.

The train would take an hour to reach Wagah railway station by observing stoppages at Jallo and other local stations. It would complete three round trips daily and provide travelling facility to over 1,000 passengers [in three trips]. The PR refurbished three passenger coaches inscribed with outer pictures of Minar-i-Pakistan, Rangers parade at Wagah border etc. The PR has fixed a fare of Rs30 per passenger.

The minister said the core objective behind running shuttle trains was not to earn revenue but to provide hassle-free travelling to a number of people on a daily basis. “We are presently running 138 trains. And soon we will also inaugurate work on ML-1 (main line) project from Karachi to Peshawar.”

Responding to media queries on the prevailing political situation, Rashid said departure of Nawaz Sharif to London and acceptance of Asif Zardari’s bail petition is temporary. “The release of both Nawaz and Zardari is not permanent,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Government to finalize ML-1 project by June 2020

Pakistan hopes to accomplish all procedural and approval requirements of multi billion dollar project Mainline-1 (ML-1) for modernizing railways line from Peshawar to Karachi before June 2020 under China #Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The groundbreaking of ML-1 is expected to take place in next fiscal year 2020-21 after July 1, 2020. Pakistani authorities say that the work is underway on two fronts, as one side the procedural and approving requirements would be accomplished and on other hand the financing modalities would be finalized with Chinese side.

The ML-1 project, according to officials, had already got delayed, so the government seemed serious to make progress on it for finalizing all details of the project within the ambitious deadline of June 30, 2020.

Pakistan’s top official sources confirmed to this scribe that the Ministry of Railways forwarded its PC-1 (basic document on the basis of which the project is approved by the competent forums) to Planning Commission for due diligence before granting approval to the project. The estimated cost of the ML-1 project stands at $9.2 billion.

Pakistan’s Planning Commission (PC) has decided to hire international consultant to scrutinize detailed feasibility and engineering design of the ML-1 through securing technical assistance from donors’ project. It is hoped that this process would be accomplished till end April or early May 2020.

When contacted Pakistan’s Deputy Chairman Planning Commission Mohammad Jehanzeb Khan, he confirmed that the ML-1 would be on the ground by next financial year 2020-21. In Pakistan the financial year starts from July 1 and ends on June 30. So next fiscal year will commence from July 1, 2020 and will end on June 30, 2021. He further said that the financing modalities with Chinese side would also be done before June 30, 2020 as both sides were committed to move ahead on this project.

However, the official sources said that Pakistan would have to take decision to handover O&M (Operation & Management) to the Chinese side after completion of ML-1, because the existing management of Pakistan Railways cannot handle modernized rail with existing skills of its staff. There is one proposal to build capacity of Project Management Unit (PMU) in next five years and then the O&M would be handed over to PMU of Pakistan Railways. The official sources said that it would be premature to say anything with sure because it will be part of upcoming negotiations on how O&M of modernized railways after completion of ML-1 would be done. The ML-1 is expected to be completed in 6 to 8 years.

On the occasion of last 9th joint cooperation committee (JCC) between Pakistan and China under CPEC framework, both the countries expressed satisfaction with the progress of ML-1 project. The Pakistani side informed that the umbrella PC-1 of the project has been submitted to the Planning Commission and will be approved expeditiously. It was further added that bidding documents are under process and will be finalized.

The Pakistani side proposed that the project financing may be considered through RMB. The JCC expressed satisfaction with the completion of the review of the Preliminary Design Phase I for ML-1 and agreed to expedite the preliminary design and review of the remaining sub projects. Both sides agreed that the Pakistani side shall complete the project approval process (PC-1), formulate the bidding documents.

To facilitate ML-1 financing, Pakistani side has established ML-1 Inter-Departmental Financing Committee. The Chinese side agreed to constitute a high-level financing committee for financing negotiation in the near future. It was also agreed that RMB financing for the project shall be considered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Government to finalize ML-1 project by June 2020
> 
> Pakistan hopes to accomplish all procedural and approval requirements of multi billion dollar project Mainline-1 (ML-1) for modernizing railways line from Peshawar to Karachi before June 2020 under China #Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
> 
> The groundbreaking of ML-1 is expected to take place in next fiscal year 2020-21 after July 1, 2020. Pakistani authorities say that the work is underway on two fronts, as one side the procedural and approving requirements would be accomplished and on other hand the financing modalities would be finalized with Chinese side.
> 
> The ML-1 project, according to officials, had already got delayed, so the government seemed serious to make progress on it for finalizing all details of the project within the ambitious deadline of June 30, 2020.
> 
> Pakistan’s top official sources confirmed to this scribe that the Ministry of Railways forwarded its PC-1 (basic document on the basis of which the project is approved by the competent forums) to Planning Commission for due diligence before granting approval to the project. The estimated cost of the ML-1 project stands at $9.2 billion.
> 
> Pakistan’s Planning Commission (PC) has decided to hire international consultant to scrutinize detailed feasibility and engineering design of the ML-1 through securing technical assistance from donors’ project. It is hoped that this process would be accomplished till end April or early May 2020.
> 
> When contacted Pakistan’s Deputy Chairman Planning Commission Mohammad Jehanzeb Khan, he confirmed that the ML-1 would be on the ground by next financial year 2020-21. In Pakistan the financial year starts from July 1 and ends on June 30. So next fiscal year will commence from July 1, 2020 and will end on June 30, 2021. He further said that the financing modalities with Chinese side would also be done before June 30, 2020 as both sides were committed to move ahead on this project.
> 
> However, the official sources said that Pakistan would have to take decision to handover O&M (Operation & Management) to the Chinese side after completion of ML-1, because the existing management of Pakistan Railways cannot handle modernized rail with existing skills of its staff. There is one proposal to build capacity of Project Management Unit (PMU) in next five years and then the O&M would be handed over to PMU of Pakistan Railways. The official sources said that it would be premature to say anything with sure because it will be part of upcoming negotiations on how O&M of modernized railways after completion of ML-1 would be done. The ML-1 is expected to be completed in 6 to 8 years.
> 
> On the occasion of last 9th joint cooperation committee (JCC) between Pakistan and China under CPEC framework, both the countries expressed satisfaction with the progress of ML-1 project. The Pakistani side informed that the umbrella PC-1 of the project has been submitted to the Planning Commission and will be approved expeditiously. It was further added that bidding documents are under process and will be finalized.
> 
> The Pakistani side proposed that the project financing may be considered through RMB. The JCC expressed satisfaction with the completion of the review of the Preliminary Design Phase I for ML-1 and agreed to expedite the preliminary design and review of the remaining sub projects. Both sides agreed that the Pakistani side shall complete the project approval process (PC-1), formulate the bidding documents.
> 
> To facilitate ML-1 financing, Pakistani side has established ML-1 Inter-Departmental Financing Committee. The Chinese side agreed to constitute a high-level financing committee for financing negotiation in the near future. It was also agreed that RMB financing for the project shall be considered


We need bullet trains from peshawar to karachi and then expanded from chitral to gawadar. It will make travel cheaper and easier for the common man. It's a must for national connectivity.


----------



## ghazi52

That should be next step. Definitely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shela Bagh Railway Station & Tunnel after renovation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

FIEDMC *all set to launch shuttle train service for employees of industrial city*


The workers of the recently launched special economic zone (SEZ)-Allama Iqbal* Industrial City *in Faisalabad will have a special shuttle train service which would run between various nearby areas and the industrial city.

The service is part of providing maximum facilities to the people working in industries of the SEZ, an official of FIEDMC told APP.

The FIEDMC had completed the initial negotiation with the Pakistan Railway to start a shuttle train for laborers and employees who travel from different parts of the city to reach special economic zones.

Allama Iqbal Industrial City is a prioritized SEZ project of Faisalabad Industrial Development and Management Company (FIEDMC) which is also first SEZ of
China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

It has been decided that the FIEDMC will bear the expenditures of buying train for this service whereas Pakistan Railways will lay the railway track at its own expenses, the official added.

He informed that under this project four or five new railway stations would also be constructed for the laborers and employees of Allama Iqbal Industrial City, M-3 Industrial City and Value Addition City.

Meanwhile, he added that FIEDMC had also planned to construct a state of the art hospital having capacity of 500 beds for the medical treatment of laborers and employees of economic zones and besides this, a labor colony with all civic facilities would also be constructed to fulfill the need of labor class.

In this regard, around 10,000 residential units would be constructed at the initial stage.
This project would be completed in four phases with the collaboration of Naya Pakisan Housing Scheme. Later on, a jamia mosque will also be built which will be a master piece of Islamic architecture, he added.

After successful venture of M-3 Industrial City and Value Addition City under FIEDMC, Allama Iqbal Industrial City, a prioritized Special Economic Zone has turned a centre of attraction for investors across the globe.

Approximately, more than Rs 357 billion has been invested here and all investors will enjoy a 10 years tax holiday and plants, machinery, raw material and other equipment will be imported duty-free.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Railways to start a train shuttle between Lahore and Gujranwala on daily basis. Rehabilitation work of the track and Railway Station started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Railways to start a train shuttle between Lahore and Gujranwala on daily basis. Rehabilitation work of the track and Railway Station started.




Excellent concept, world over people live in suburbs or smaller cities and everyday take trains to downtown of large metropolises for work, however, the intercity travel is also easy so that they can get to any part of the city from downtown. The same concept is implemented in New York, London, Toronto, San Fran etc etc....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, China discuss mega railway project ML-1*

May 09, 2020







Chinese Ambassador Yao Jing and a delegation of China Railway group separately called on Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Information and Broadcasting, Asim Saleem Bajwa in Islamabad on Saturday.

In a tweet, the Special Assistant said mega railway project ML-1 was discussed in the meetings.

He said action plans by concerned ministries of both sides were discussed and evaluated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Sibi-Harnai Railway track reconstructed by NLC Engineers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CDWP approves $9.248 bn for ML-1 project tomorrow*

The government is mulling over different options to fix governance issues of cash-bleeding *Pakistan *Railways (PR) while approving modernisation of rail mainline project with an estimated cost of $9.248 billion under the China Pakistan* Economic Corridor (*CPEC).

As the third party evaluator, the World Bank (WB) had raised issue of governance and debt servicing for making the project successful. After deferment of the project a couple of times, the government has once again placed it on the agenda of an important meeting for getting approval tomorrow (Wednesday).

The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) is scheduled to meet on June 3, 2020 just ahead of the Annual Plan Coordination Committee (APCC) because the government wants to make ML-1 as part of the next fiscal year’s Public Sector Development Program (PSDP) for 2020-21.

The government is considering options to hand over Operation & Maintenance (O&M) of Pakistan Railways under this project to a Chinese firm for a certain period so that it could be run on professional lines.

“This project will not be successful without the reform of the railway sector in Pakistan. The implementation of the Pakistan Railways Strategic Plan (PRSP) is a pre-requisite to the success of this Project as well as the improvement of the quality and financial sustainability of the railway sector in general in Pakistan,” the WB in its assessment stated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Chishty4

ghazi52 said:


> *CDWP approves $9.248 bn for ML-1 project tomorrow*
> 
> The government is mulling over different options to fix governance issues of cash-bleeding *Pakistan *Railways (PR) while approving modernisation of rail mainline project with an estimated cost of $9.248 billion under the China Pakistan* Economic Corridor (*CPEC).
> 
> As the third party evaluator, the World Bank (WB) had raised issue of governance and debt servicing for making the project successful. After deferment of the project a couple of times, the government has once again placed it on the agenda of an important meeting for getting approval tomorrow (Wednesday).
> 
> The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) is scheduled to meet on June 3, 2020 just ahead of the Annual Plan Coordination Committee (APCC) because the government wants to make ML-1 as part of the next fiscal year’s Public Sector Development Program (PSDP) for 2020-21.
> 
> The government is considering options to hand over Operation & Maintenance (O&M) of Pakistan Railways under this project to a Chinese firm for a certain period so that it could be run on professional lines.
> 
> “This project will not be successful without the reform of the railway sector in Pakistan. The implementation of the Pakistan Railways Strategic Plan (PRSP) is a pre-requisite to the success of this Project as well as the improvement of the quality and financial sustainability of the railway sector in general in Pakistan,” the WB in its assessment stated


ایم ایل ون پروجیکٹ کے اپروول کا کیا بنا؟ نیوز پیپرز 
اور میڈیا میں بھی کوئی خبر نہیں ہے؟


----------



## ghazi52

Chishty4 said:


> ایم ایل ون پروجیکٹ کے اپروول کا کیا بنا؟ نیوز پیپرز
> اور میڈیا میں بھی کوئی خبر نہیں ہے؟




Central Development Working Party (CDWP) deferred the approval of 10 projects, on the agenda, including ML-I. The approval of 10 projects, including ML-I, and concept clearance of three projects was deferred till Friday, The approval of the projects was deferred because of time constraints as the agenda was consisted of 21 items.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

CDWP Approved & recommended ML1 project to ECNEC with cost US$ 7.2 Billion. Project scope includes dualisation & Upgradation of 1872 km #Railway track from #Peshawar to #Karachi, Upgrade #Walton Academy & build Dry Port at #Havelian. Big milestone for 2nd phase #CPEC #CPECMakingProgress

#China #Pakistan Economic Corridor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

ملکی تاریخ کے سب سے اہم، 7 ارب ڈالرز سے زائد کے ایم ایل 1 منصوبے کی منظوری دے دی گئی، چئیرمین سی پیک اتھارٹی عاصم سلیم باجوہ کا بتانا ہے کہ سی ڈی ڈبلیو پی کی منظوری کے بعد اب منصوبے کو منظوری کیلئے ایکنک کے پاس بھی بھجوا دیا گیا، منصوبے کی لاگت 7 ارب 20 کروڑ ڈالر ہے۔ تفصیلات کے مطابق چئیرمین سی پیک اتھارٹی عاصم سلیم باجوہ کی جانب سے ٹوئٹر پر جاری کیے گئے پیغام میں قوم کو بڑی خوشخبری سنائی گئی ہے۔

عاصم سلیم باجوہ کی جانب سے بتایا گیا ہے کہ سی پیک میں شامل ایم ایل 1 منصوبے کو سی ڈی ڈبلیو پی سے منظوری مل گئی ہے۔ چئیرمین سی پیک اتھارٹی کا کہنا ہے کہ اس منصوبے کی کل لاگت 7 ارب 20 کروڑ ڈالرز ہوگی۔

سی ڈی ڈبلیو پی سے منظوری حاصل کرنے کے بعد اب ایم ایل 1 کو ایکنک سے بھی منظوری کیلئے بھجوایا گیا ہے۔ ان کا بتانا ہے کہ پشاور سے کراچی تک منصوبے میں 1872 کلو میٹر طویل ریلوے ٹریک کی اپ گریڈیشن شامل ہے، پشاور سے کراچی تک ریلوے ٹریک دو رویہ کرنا بھی منصوبے میں شامل ہیں۔


----------



## ali_raza

5 years ago ganju party was stating 8.2 billion just for lines
now we can compare when things are in army hands 
all lines with new production facility and signaling system everything 7.2 
despite 5 years of inflation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maverick1977

ali_raza said:


> 5 years ago ganju party was stating 8.2 billion just for lines
> now we can compare when things are in army hands
> all lines with new production facility and signaling system everything 7.2
> despite 5 years of inflation




Ganju bara kanjar admi tha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

maverick1977 said:


> Ganju bara kanjar admi tha


khata ha to lagata bi ha
but still i couldn’t get an answer to wht will happen to old railway stocks 
that is old british steel of top quality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

ali_raza said:


> khata ha to lagata bi ha
> but still i couldn’t get an answer to wht will happen to old railway stocks
> that is old british steel of top quality


it should be melted and reused by steel mill to make type 54 at karachi docks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

maverick1977 said:


> it should be melted and reused by steel mill to make type 54 at karachi docks


lol do u have any idea how much steel we talking 
millions of tons 
maybe some 5thousand frigates can be made or even more spent for 1 million tanks 
we talking about the whole country covered in railways plus whole old iron made bridges and many many more


----------



## Syed1.

ali_raza said:


> 5 years ago ganju party was stating 8.2 billion just for lines
> now we can compare when things are in army hands
> all lines with new production facility and signaling system everything 7.2
> despite 5 years of inflation


5 years of inflation + (and it is a big plus) 30% depreciation. Leken khata hai tu lagata bhi hai, kyun patwariyon? Bari yaad ati hai saday leader di @Jungibaaz @Xestan @volatile @ejaz007 @BATMAN

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Asim Saleem Bajwa

@AsimSBajwa

CDWP approved & recommended ML-1 project to ECNEC with cost US$ 7.2 Billion.Project scope includes dualisation & Up gradation of 1872 km Railway track from Peshawar to Karachi, Up grade Walton Academy & build Dry Port at Havelian. Big milestone for 2nd phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

ali_raza said:


> lol do u have any idea how much steel we talking
> millions of tons
> maybe some 5thousand frigates can be made or even more spent for 1 million tanks
> we talking about the whole country covered in railways plus whole old iron made bridges and many many more



lol ... are u gonna melt it all in a day?? use it long term.. navy will be built in 5 to 10 years.. 
reuse it and get ToT of high train manufacturing.. i hope there will be room to build 4 lines and barbed fence around.. 2 lines for passangers and goods, two line for high speed connectivity



ghazi52 said:


> Asim Saleem Bajwa
> 
> @AsimSBajwa
> 
> CDWP approved&recommended ML-1 project to ECNEC with cost US$ 7.2 Billion.Project scope includes dualisation &Up gradation of 1872 km Railway track from Peshawar to Karachi, Up grade Walton Academy&build Dry Port at Havelian.Big milestone for 2nd phase.




what is second phase?? havelian kashgar line ? 
what happened to assessment of building line to china? did the report come out?



ghazi52 said:


>



what is NLC train different from PR ?


----------



## ghazi52

maverick1977 said:


> what is NLC train different from PR ?



These engines are refurbished and bought from South Korea. Stocks are taken from PR on rent basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

ghazi52 said:


> These engines are refurbished and bought from South Korea. Stocks are taken from PR on rent basis.



Pakistan should take tech from china to rpeosuce tracks and engines.. Gawadar to quetta and jacobbaad can be another option.. 
taftan quetta and quetta zohb DI khan can be another option..


----------



## ali_raza

maverick1977 said:


> Pakistan should take tech from china to rpeosuce tracks and engines.. Gawadar to quetta and jacobbaad can be another option..
> taftan quetta and quetta zohb DI khan can be another option..


we r still making a huge mistake 
we must go past british wide gauge lines
we need standard gauge
if we ever have plans ti connect to iran turkey europe or even middle east by train.
standard gauge has used equipment rotting away al over the world while for broad gauge we have to order everything from USA or chine custom made

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Feasibility Study for Up-Gradation of ML-1 

-- An Over View A brief description of the results of the above referred feasibility study carried out by the Joint Venture comprising M/s CREEC of China (lead firm), M/s NESPAK and M/s PRACS from Pakistan, for the up-gradation of ML-1 railway line under CPEC, is provided in the forgoing paragraphs, for the information of the prospective bidders intend to provide consultancy services. 1. Project Area of ML-1 The project area pertains to ML -1, which extends from Kiamari (Karachi) in the south to Peshawar in the northwest covering 1,726 kilometres and passing through Hyderabad, Rohri (Sukkur), Multan, Lahore and Rawalpindi stations. ML-1 also includes the 91 km chord line between Lodhran and Khanewal and the 55 km section between Taxila and Havelian. Thus, ML -1 extends over a total route length of 1,872 kilometres. The entire railway track on ML -1 is broad gauge (1,676 mm or 5 feet 6 inches). ML -1 has 196 big and small railway stations. 2. Railway Sections/Segments included in ML -1 For the sake of the feasibility study, the existing railway infrastructure of ML -1 has been divided into the following seven (7) sections/segments: 

S. No. Section / Segment Length (Kms) Existing Track Parameters 1 Kiamari - Hyderabad 182 Double track, designed for speed of 110 km/h and axle load of 23.3 tons 
2 Hyderabad - Multan 748 Double track, designed for speed of 110 km/h and axle load of 23.3 tons 

3 Multan - Lahore 334 Double track, designed for speed of 110 km/h and axle load of 23.3 tons 
4 Lahore - Lalamusa 132 Single track, designed for speed of 105 km/h and axle load of 22.86 tons 
5 Lalamusa - Peshawar 330 Single track, designed for speed of 105/80/65 km/h and axle load of 22.86 M-tons 
6 Lodhran – Khanewal chord line 91 Single track, designed for speed of 110 km/h and axle load of 23.3 tons 

7 Taxila - Havelian 55 Single track, designed for speed of 30 km/h and axle load of 17.24 tons 
8 Establishment of Dry Port Near Havelian 9 Up gradation of Pakistan Railway Academy at Walton Total 1872 

Pakistan Railways - EOI for Pre-Qualification of PMC for ML-1 (27) A sketch showing the railway sections/segments falling in ML -1 is given on the below: 3. Scope of the Consultancy Services for the already Conducted Feasibility Study of ML-1.
The study was to ascertain the existing condition of the infrastructure of ML -1, and submit recommendations for up gradation of the track and its other components so as to facilitate operations of passenger trains at 160 km/h and freight trains at 120 km/h. As far as possible, the up graded track would primarily follow the existing alignment, except where sharp curves are to be eased out or eliminated to allow higher speed. Wherever possible, but without compromising on safety of train operations, the upgradation process should make use of the existing structures and materials. The study was to examine the prospects of construction of a new double railway line between Kiamari and Kotri/Hyderabad. This line, 163 kilometres long, fit for 160 Km/h speed would facilitate the heavy movement of trains from Karachi to up country destinations in the future. Study was to examine the physical and academic up gradation of Pakistan Railways Academy at Walton so as to ensure capacity building of the human resources of Pakistan Railways. The study was to also examine the possibility of integrated commercial development of 8 railway stations along ML -1, namely, Karachi, Hyderabad, Rohri (Sukkur), Multan, Lahore, Rawalpindi, Peshawar and Quetta for commercially exploiting the land near the stations. The passenger facilitation for these stations shall be provided during up gradation of ML -1.
Electrification/electric traction of the entire ML -1 was also to be examined and recommendations submitted for its implementation. Pakistan Railways - EOI for Pre-Qualification of PMC for ML-1 (28) 4. Time frame for the Implementation of Different Projects under CPEC In line with the mutually agreed plan of the two governments (China and Pakistan) under CPEC and as approved in the Joint Cooperation Committees (JCC) meetings, the following time frames was to be followed for construction and train operations: 

1. Short Term (2016 - 2021) Phase I 2018 Phase II 2021 
2. Medium Term (2021 - 2026) 
3. Long Term (2026 - 2031) 
4. Beyond Long Term (2031 +) 
5. Projects to be implemented during the Short and Medium Terms of the Time frame for ML-1 
The projects to be taken up during the above stated timeframes were mutually agreed between the governments of the People‘s Republic of China and the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, and subsequently approved by the JCC meeting on 12th November, 2015 at Karachi. 
However, in January 2016 when considerable data had emerged, PR officials and experts of PIU/PR/CPEC, reviewed the above referred timeframes and took the view that some of the projects included in Phase I of the Short Term and some projects of the Medium and Long Terms need to be modified so as to fulfil the demands of government and also to facilitate smooth train operations during the construction stage in Phase I and II.


https://www.pakrail.gov.pk/images/downloads/PrjMngConsultant.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

Syed1. said:


> 5 years of inflation + (and it is a big plus) 30% depreciation. Leken khata hai tu lagata bhi hai, kyun patwariyon? Bari yaad ati hai saday leader di @Jungibaaz @Xestan @volatile @ejaz007 @BATMAN



It is nice to see GHQ paid idiots still applauding when they themselves do not know what to applaud.

The same were chest thumping PIA going into profit while CEO PIA yesterday told PM that PIA was incurring Rs. 6 billion loss per month.

The only one left supporting the current set up are those who themselves left Pakistan for a second rate citizenship in a foreign country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

ejaz007 said:


> It is nice to see GHQ paid idiots still applauding when they themselves do not know what to applaud.
> 
> The same were chest thumping PIA going into profit while CEO PIA yesterday told PM that PIA was incurring Rs. 6 billion loss per month.
> 
> The only one left supporting the current set up are those who themselves left Pakistan for a second rate citizenship in a foreign country.


why dont u tell us wht to applause?
siri paye in helicopters to murre?
or rehman malik raping someone?
at least in these pressing times we r looking at huge developmental projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Railways witnesses an increase of 8.4% in gross earnings*

June 11, 2020









ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways' witnessed an increase of 8.4% in its gross earnings in the first eight months of the financial year 2020 (July-February) that amounted to Rs 36,916.85 million as compared to Rs34,066.12 million during the same period last year.

According to the Economic Survey 2020 issued on Thursday, during the above mentioned term, the number of carried passengers decreased to 39.4 million against 39.9 million during the corresponding period last year, representing a decline of 1.20%.

The passenger traffic (km million), freight carried (tonnes million), and freight (tonnes km million) declined by 3.54%, 0.56%, and 0.07%, respectively.

The department comprises a total of 474 locomotives including 458 diesel engines and 12 steam engines for the 7,791km length of the route across the country.

Asian Development Bank (ADB) assisted the department to prepare the Pakistan Railways Strategic Plan (PRSP), which has been approved by the Railways Board.

The ADB also gave training to Pakistan Railway staff on route optimisation bringing efficiency in current operations.

PRSP includes suggestions to facilitate the railways in achieving its targets of being efficient and profitable. The policy dialogue was still on-going.

Pakistan Railways has recently submitted a business plan to the Supreme Court of Pakistan that outlines a strategy for turning the railways into a profitable entity.

The 121-page report was prepared in connection with a suo-motu case on the losses incurred by the institution.

It was informed in the report that 50% of its engines were old and needed replacement, meanwhile, a shortage of the required funds was affecting the repair work of engines.

As per the proposed plan, the railways would need to sign international joint venture agreements to become a profitable entity.

Passengers would be provided with secure, comfortable, and affordable travel facilities.

The entity would require the assistance of other departments as well to make itself financially stable.

It would also need political and financial support and effective monitoring of its governance and the Railways board. The entire Railway system would be digitalised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[URL='https://twitter.com/AsimSBajwa']Asim Saleem Bajwa

@AsimSBajwa[/URL]

ML-1 is a revolutionary project to revive&upgrade Pakistan Railway.Two significant things happened;1)Allocation for ML-1 in federal budget,2)PM’s approval to restructure entire Pakistan Railway with special emphasis on capacity building to operate ML-1 #cpec #CPECMakingProgress

10:16 AM · Jun 12, 2020·


----------



## S.Y.A

ghazi52 said:


> Feasibility Study for Up-Gradation of ML-1
> 
> -- An Over View A brief description of the results of the above referred feasibility study carried out by the Joint Venture comprising M/s CREEC of China (lead firm), M/s NESPAK and M/s PRACS from Pakistan, for the up-gradation of ML-1 railway line under CPEC, is provided in the forgoing paragraphs, for the information of the prospective bidders intend to provide consultancy services. 1. Project Area of ML-1 The project area pertains to ML -1, which extends from Kiamari (Karachi) in the south to Peshawar in the northwest covering 1,726 kilometres and passing through Hyderabad, Rohri (Sukkur), Multan, Lahore and Rawalpindi stations. ML-1 also includes the 91 km chord line between Lodhran and Khanewal and the 55 km section between Taxila and Havelian. Thus, ML -1 extends over a total route length of 1,872 kilometres. The entire railway track on ML -1 is broad gauge (1,676 mm or 5 feet 6 inches). ML -1 has 196 big and small railway stations. 2. Railway Sections/Segments included in ML -1 For the sake of the feasibility study, the existing railway infrastructure of ML -1 has been divided into the following seven (7) sections/segments:
> 
> S. No. Section / Segment Length (Kms) Existing Track Parameters 1 Kiamari - Hyderabad 182 Double track, designed for speed of 110 km/h and axle load of 23.3 tons
> 2 Hyderabad - Multan 748 Double track, designed for speed of 110 km/h and axle load of 23.3 tons
> 
> 3 Multan - Lahore 334 Double track, designed for speed of 110 km/h and axle load of 23.3 tons
> 4 Lahore - Lalamusa 132 Single track, designed for speed of 105 km/h and axle load of 22.86 tons
> 5 Lalamusa - Peshawar 330 Single track, designed for speed of 105/80/65 km/h and axle load of 22.86 M-tons
> 6 Lodhran – Khanewal chord line 91 Single track, designed for speed of 110 km/h and axle load of 23.3 tons
> 
> 7 Taxila - Havelian 55 Single track, designed for speed of 30 km/h and axle load of 17.24 tons
> 8 Establishment of Dry Port Near Havelian 9 Up gradation of Pakistan Railway Academy at Walton Total 1872
> 
> Pakistan Railways - EOI for Pre-Qualification of PMC for ML-1 (27) A sketch showing the railway sections/segments falling in ML -1 is given on the below: 3. Scope of the Consultancy Services for the already Conducted Feasibility Study of ML-1.
> The study was to ascertain the existing condition of the infrastructure of ML -1, and submit recommendations for up gradation of the track and its other components so as to facilitate operations of passenger trains at 160 km/h and freight trains at 120 km/h. As far as possible, the up graded track would primarily follow the existing alignment, except where sharp curves are to be eased out or eliminated to allow higher speed. Wherever possible, but without compromising on safety of train operations, the upgradation process should make use of the existing structures and materials. The study was to examine the prospects of construction of a new double railway line between Kiamari and Kotri/Hyderabad. This line, 163 kilometres long, fit for 160 Km/h speed would facilitate the heavy movement of trains from Karachi to up country destinations in the future. Study was to examine the physical and academic up gradation of Pakistan Railways Academy at Walton so as to ensure capacity building of the human resources of Pakistan Railways. The study was to also examine the possibility of integrated commercial development of 8 railway stations along ML -1, namely, Karachi, Hyderabad, Rohri (Sukkur), Multan, Lahore, Rawalpindi, Peshawar and Quetta for commercially exploiting the land near the stations. The passenger facilitation for these stations shall be provided during up gradation of ML -1.
> Electrification/electric traction of the entire ML -1 was also to be examined and recommendations submitted for its implementation. Pakistan Railways - EOI for Pre-Qualification of PMC for ML-1 (28) 4. Time frame for the Implementation of Different Projects under CPEC In line with the mutually agreed plan of the two governments (China and Pakistan) under CPEC and as approved in the Joint Cooperation Committees (JCC) meetings, the following time frames was to be followed for construction and train operations:
> 
> 1. Short Term (2016 - 2021) Phase I 2018 Phase II 2021
> 2. Medium Term (2021 - 2026)
> 3. Long Term (2026 - 2031)
> 4. Beyond Long Term (2031 +)
> 5. Projects to be implemented during the Short and Medium Terms of the Time frame for ML-1
> The projects to be taken up during the above stated timeframes were mutually agreed between the governments of the People‘s Republic of China and the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, and subsequently approved by the JCC meeting on 12th November, 2015 at Karachi.
> However, in January 2016 when considerable data had emerged, PR officials and experts of PIU/PR/CPEC, reviewed the above referred timeframes and took the view that some of the projects included in Phase I of the Short Term and some projects of the Medium and Long Terms need to be modified so as to fulfil the demands of government and also to facilitate smooth train operations during the construction stage in Phase I and II.
> 
> 
> https://www.pakrail.gov.pk/images/downloads/PrjMngConsultant.pdf


110km/hr in this day amd age? Is this a joke? Pathetic.


----------



## ghazi52

S.Y.A said:


> 110km/hr in this day amd age? Is this a joke? Pathetic.




Theses are existing designed speeds.
The study was to ascertain the existing condition of the infrastructure of ML -1, and submit recommendations for up gradation of the track and its other components so as to facilitate operations of passenger trains at 160 km/h and freight trains at 120 km/h.


----------



## S.Y.A

ghazi52 said:


> Theses are existing designed speeds.
> The study was to ascertain the existing condition of the infrastructure of ML -1, and submit recommendations for up gradation of the track and its other components so as to facilitate operations of passenger trains at 160 km/h and freight trains at 120 km/h.


Well, if its 160 then it is good. But still not enough, 200 should have been the target.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

ejaz007 said:


> The same were chest thumping PIA going into profit while CEO PIA yesterday told PM that PIA was incurring Rs. 6 billion loss per month.


interesting, what happened to brand nawaj sharif that your baji tweetni was flaunting some time ago! as some re-birth of PIA? 

brand nawaj sharif was so successful that dar later offered free steel mill to nayone who buys PIA!






There was NO GLOBAL OUTBREAK THEN!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

Path-Finder said:


> interesting, what happened to brand nawaj sharif that your baji tweetni was flaunting some time ago! as some re-birth of PIA?
> 
> brand nawaj sharif was so successful that dar later offered free steel mill to nayone who buys PIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was NO GLOBAL OUTBREAK THEN!


They were giving away free not firing everyone and closing the steel mill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

ejaz007 said:


> They were giving away free not firing everyone and closing the steel mill.


amazing logic, the famed kabaria's, self proclaimed lohar tubbar couldn't run state steel mill but its own bhattian never go extinct!! Why is that? if you are SO UPSET for people getting fired then why didn't tooi hakumat make it work?

begs to question. had 5 bloody years to at least try to run the state owned steel mill!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

S.Y.A said:


> 110km/hr in this day amd age? Is this a joke? Pathetic.


For pakistan this is a miracle.



ejaz007 said:


> They were giving away free not firing everyone and closing the steel mill.


Anyone logical who get it for free. Would fire 80 percent of the politically hired person without any money.
Government atleast is giving golden shake hand which would give 23 lakh to the lowest grade employee and 1caroe to the highest grade. 
All the steel Mills owners having steel Mills larger then Pakistan steel Mills operate with 2000 staff, an our white elephants runs with 8000 staff. 
The very reason for the ruin of steel Mills is described as good thing by you. Try Using your Brian sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This is Tax money, these people did not work for so many several years and doing other jobs, but Pakistan govt is giving billion of rupees just for nothing. People are dying from hunger but they do not have money to feed them. Now everybody is against the lay off.


----------



## ejaz007

Pakistansdefender said:


> For pakistan this is a miracle.
> 
> 
> Anyone logical who get it for free. Would fire 80 percent of the politically hired person without any money.
> Government atleast is giving golden shake hand which would give 23 lakh to the lowest grade employee and 1caroe to the highest grade.
> All the steel Mills owners having steel Mills larger then Pakistan steel Mills operate with 2000 staff, an our white elephants runs with 8000 staff.
> The very reason for the ruin of steel Mills is described as good thing by you. Try Using your Brian sometimes.


If I remember correctly PSM had roughly 15,000 employees. Over the period roughly half have been laid off. The rest shall be laid off this year. It is a continuing process over the period of time.


----------



## ghazi52

The government is considering a railway network plan, linking Pakistan with Middle Eastern countries through the Quetta-Taftan track.

This was revealed by senior railway officials while briefing the Senate Standing committee on railways which met with Muhammad Asad Ali Khan Junejo in the chair.

Senator Dr. Jahanzeb Jamal Dini said that the Quetta Taftan track has already been constructed and the committee should be informed in the next meeting regarding the provision of train service. The committee was informed that a plan to work with Middle Eastern countries on the project is under consideration and consultations are underway. The Standing Committee also sought details of Quetta-Chaman Track.


----------



## ghazi52

*Groundbreaking of ML-I project likely in March next year*

After the Central Development Working Party’s approval regarding the up-gradation of the Karachi-Peshawar Main-Line (ML-1) Project, the government is expecting the groundbreaking of the project around March 2021.
According to the budgetary documents, the concessional financing agreement for the landmark ML-1 Project (estimated to be $7.2 billion) is expected to be finalized in 2020, and subsequently, an arrangement will be made for the commencement of physical work.

The strategic railway project of ML-1 has been planned as part of the second phase of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The implementation period of the project is nine years — to be executed in three phases. The project, which aims to upgrade and dualism of 1,872-km rail track from Peshawar to Karachi, has the potential to create 174,000 direct jobs.

According to documents, “The government has so far remarkable progress on the ML-1 project, with the financing committee, which has participation from both countries, successfully holding several meetings to finalize the concessional financial modalities for the project.”

Meanwhile, the government has allocated a total of Rs6 billion for the ML-1 Project under its Public Sector Development Program (PSDP) 2020-21.

A planning ministry official informed that the project allocation would be increased in the coming years when physical work on the project would start gaining momentum.

He said that 90pc of the total project would be funded by China.

In total, the government has allocated Rs77 billion for various development projects under CPEC for the year 2020-21.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Government to Engage International Consultants for ML-1 Project*

The government has decided to engage international consultants for the preparation of governance, human resource structures, development of business and cash flow models for upgraded Main Line (ML-1) project under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) has recommended the $7.2 billion ML-1 railway project to the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) for approval and Railways Ministry is planning to execute physical work in January 2021.

The Ministry is in the process of hiring consultants to frame terms of references (ToRs) to engage consultants for the preparation of governance, human resource structures & development of business and cash flow models for upgraded ML-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

#Pakistan #Railways Main Line 1 (#ML1) Project. 

#ECNEC has approved the transformational railway project at a cost of $6.806 Bn from #Peshawar to #Karachi (1872 KMs) including #Havelian Dry Port and upgrading #Walton Academy . 

#CPEC #CPECMakingProgress #PakistanMakingProgress

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ziaulislam

Chishty4 said:


> #Pakistan #Railways Main Line 1 (#ML1) Project.
> 
> #ECNEC has approved the transformational railway project at a cost of $6.806 Bn from #Peshawar to #Karachi (1872 KMs) including #Havelian Dry Port and upgrading #Walton Academy .
> 
> #CPEC #CPECMakingProgress #PakistanMakingProgress
> 
> View attachment 659090


i will like to see the detail of cost, how was it brought down to 6.8b $


----------



## Chishty4

‏سی پیک کے سب بڑے اسٹریٹجک ریلوے منصوبے ایم ایل ون کی تفصیلات سامنے آگئیں
ایم ایل ون منصوبہ 6.8 ارب ڈالر کی لاگت سے 9 سال کی مدت میں 2030 میں مکمل ہوگا جبکہ منصوبے ایم ایل ون کی گراؤنڈ بریکنگ اگلے سال 2021 کے دوسرے مہینے فروری میں کرنے کی تیاریاں کی جارہی ہیں

سی پیک کے سب بڑے اسٹریٹجک ریلوے منصوبے ایم ایل ون کی تفصیلات سامنے آگئیں ہیں۔ منظرعام پر آنے والی تفصیلات کے مطابق ایم ایل ون منصوبہ 6.8 ارب ڈالر کی لاگت سے 9 سال کی مدت میں 2030 میں مکمل ہوگا جبکہ منصوبے ایم ایل ون کی گراؤنڈ بریکنگ اگلے سال 2021 کے دوسرے مہینے فروری میں کرنے کی تیاریاں کی جارہی ہیں۔
اس حوالے سے مزید بتایا گیا ہے کہ اس منصوبے کے تحت کراچی سے پشاور اور ٹیکسلا سے حویلیاں تک 1872 کلومیٹر طویل ریلوے ٹریک کواپ گریڈ اور ڈبل کیاجائےگا جب کہ نئے اور بہتر ٹریکس سے مسافر ٹرینوں کی رفتار 110 سے بڑھ کر 160 کلومیٹر فی گھنٹہ ہوجائےگی۔ ذرائع کا کہنا ہے کہ تمام ٹریکس کے ارد گرد خفاظتی باڑا اور راستے میں جدید ٹیلی کام سنگنلز کی تصنیب ہو گی جس کے بعد ہر روز ٹرینوں کی تعداد 34 سے بڑھ کر 171 ہو جائے گی۔


مزید بتایا گیا ہے کہ فریٹ ٹرینوں کے لوڈ میں 1000 ہزار ٹن اضافے سے وزن کپیسٹی 24 سے بڑھ کر 3400 ٹن ہوجائےگی، 2023 میں مکمل ہونے والے منصوبے پر 90 فیصد پاکستانی اور 10 فیصد چینی لیبر کام کرے گی جبکہ ایک سے دو لاکھ مقامی لوگوں کو ایک منصوبے میں نوکری دی جائےگی۔ ذرائع کے مطابق منصوبے کےتحت 174 کلومیٹر ریلوے ٹریک پشاور سے نوشہرہ اور راولپنڈی پہنچے گا، راولپنڈی سے لالہ موسی کا 105 کلومیٹر اور خانیوال سے پنڈورا کا 52 کلومیٹر طویل ڈبل ٹریک بنے گا جب کہ لاہور سے لالہ موسی کا 132کلومیٹر، لاہور سے ملتان 339کلومیٹر کا ڈبل ٹریک بھی مکمل کیاجائےگا۔
ذرائع کا کہنا ہےکہ نواب شاہ سے 183کلومیٹر ٹریک روہڑی سے ملائےگا اور حیدرآباد سےکیماڑی کا 182 کلومیٹر کا ٹریک بنایا جائےگا جب کہ منصوبے کے تحت حیدرآباد ملتان کے درمیان طویل ترین 749 کلومیٹر کا ٹریک بھی ڈبل اور اپ گریڈ ہوگا۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

Pakistan is using broad gauge. The neighboring countries are using standard gauge except India. Any Idea what gauge this project will be? If they convert our lines to standard gauge than trains can run all the way to London.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LimaCharlie

Musalman said:


> Pakistan is using broad gauge. The neighboring countries are using standard gauge except India. Any Idea what gauge this project will be? If they convert our lines to standard gauge than trains can run all the way to London.


Trains to london? Not a good idea, there's a reason why planes and ships exist


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Railways Main Line 1 (ML1) Project.*

ECNEC has approved the transformational railway project at a cost of $6.806 Bn from Peshawar to Karachi (1872 KMs) including Havelian Dry Port and upgrading Walton Academy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*The Pakistan Railway *has decided to rehabilitate 100 locomotives that have either completed their life or are about to complete their functional span, including the 15 top quality “Blue Tigers”, purchased from a leading US firm in 1996

“It is one of the best projects the PR is set to start executing in near future, as the Planning Commission has already approved this. Moreover, the federal government is also set to allocate adequate funds for this project in the annual budget 2020-21 under the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP),”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Project Title:*
*Rehabilitation & Up-gradation of Karachi-Lahore Peshawar (ML-1) Railway Track (1,872 kms)*



*Scope:*


Doubling of entire track from Karachi to Peshawar
Speed of passenger trains to be raise from 65/110km/h to 160 km/h
Freight trains to operate at 120 km/h
Computer based signaling and control system
Grade separation to ensure safety of train operations


*Responsibility:*


Proposing Agency: Ministry of Railways
Implementing Agency: Pakistan Railways
Supervising Agency: Ministry of Communications, Government of Pakistan


Location Karachi to Peshawar via Hyderabad, Nawabshah, Rohri, RahimyarKhan, Bahawalpur, Khanewal, Sahiwal, Lahore, Gujrawala, Rwalpindi, Peshwar

Estimated Cost................. (US $ Million) 6808

Financing Work will be carried out by financing possibly through Chinese Government Concessional Loan (GCL). Work will be awarded through open bidding as per PPRA rules through EPC contract

*Project Progress Update*

*Feasibility completed*
*ML-1 Project declared ‘Strategic’ by 6th JCC in Beijing*
*Framework Agreement on ML-1 signed on 15th May 2017 during PM Visit to China*
*Commercial Contract for Preliminary Design signed on 15th May, 2017*
*Project will be completed in 3 phases*
*PC-1 has been submited to MoPD&SI in October 2019*
*A financing committee has been notified under the Chairmanship of Deputy Chairman, Planning Commission to laision with Chinese to finalize the concessional financing agreement*
*PC-1 of ML-1 project approved by CDWP on 6th June 2020*
*ECNEC approved the project on 5th August 2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

HE Yao Jing,the Chinese Ambassador visited CPEC Authority & conveyed his Govt’s pleasure on ECNEC approval of ML-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Railway Constructions Pakistan Limited (RAILCOP), a subsidiary of Ministry of Railways was incorporated as a Public Limited Company on 9th August, 1980 under Companies Act 1913 (amended by Companies Ordinance 1984).

RAILCOP is registered with Securities & Exchange Commission of Pakistan (SECP). Also registered with Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC) as Category C-A (No Limit Contractor). RAILCOP is a member of Islamabad Chamber of Commerce and Industries (ICCI) and also enlisted with different Government/Semi-Government and Private Organizations in Pakistan for various infrastructure works.

RAILCOP participates through open tendering/bidding within and outside Pakistan Railways. RAILCOP can carry out the infrastructure projects like construction of new railway track, rehailitation/maintenance of old track, deep screening of ballast and construction of building, bridges, flyovers/underpasses, road works, electric works and other related infrastructure projects.

RAILCOP Head Office is situated at Islamabad, whereas its Branch Offices are situated at Lahore, Multan, Sukkur and Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Feasibility study of 523 Km Quetta-Taftan railway track completed: *

Sheikh Rasheed. ..........Quetta-Taftan rail track will be upgraded at a cost of 112 billion rupees and it will increase trade and movement of passengers between Pakistan Iran and Turkey. The Iranian Ambassador stressed the need for expediting efforts regarding Pakistan-Iran-Turkey freight train under Economic Coordination Organization ECO.


.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## ghazi52

Before and After

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*CCECC team briefed about Rawalpindi-Islamabad Circular Railway project*

Rawalpindi Development Authority’s (RDA) Chief Engineer Aamir Rashid and the authority’s focal person for this project Sadoon Basra briefed the Chinese team about the Rawalpindi-Islamabad Circular Railway Project. They informed the team that a total length of Leh Nullah will be about 19 km

A ten-member team of China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) visited various points of Leh Nullah as part of feasibility study of the project along with Leh Expressway Project. Punjab government has already started process of demarcation of area alongside the Leh Nullah. The process of land acquiring will begin shortly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wikki019

ghazi52 said:


> *CCECC team briefed about Rawalpindi-Islamabad Circular Railway project*
> 
> Rawalpindi Development Authority’s (RDA) Chief Engineer Aamir Rashid and the authority’s focal person for this project Sadoon Basra briefed the Chinese team about the Rawalpindi-Islamabad Circular Railway Project. They informed the team that a total length of Leh Nullah will be about 19 km
> 
> A ten-member team of China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) visited various points of Leh Nullah as part of feasibility study of the project along with Leh Expressway Project. Punjab government has already started process of demarcation of area alongside the Leh Nullah. The process of land acquiring will begin shortly.



I wish I can see Isb-RWP circular railway and Nullah lai express in my lifetime


----------



## ghazi52

Before















After

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan** Railways *has 3 Main Lines *ML-1, ML-2, ML-3.* Upgradation of these 3 Main Lines are under CPEC but divided in phases of early upgradation mid term projects

In first phase upgradation and doubling of 1872 kilometres long* ML-1* from Karachi to Peshawar, including 55-km Taxila- Havelian section is being done. Also establishment of Havelian Dry Port.

The *ML-2* is 1254 kilometre long alternate railway line from Kotri to Attock via Dadu- Larkana , Jacobabad , Dera Ghazi Khan, Bhakkar , Kundian, they added.
,
The sources clarified that although upgradation of *ML-2 *was part of the CPEC, it was also included in midterm.

The existing railway line from Rohri to Kohi-Taftan via Quetta and Sibi  Spezand section (1022 km) and rail link from Quetta to Kotla Jam (538 km) were called *ML-3,* which will be used for the exploitation of full capacity of Gwadar Port and anticipated traffic from China after CPEC became operational.

The sources further informed that the feasibility study of the project had been approved by the Planning Commission

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Federal Minister for Railways Sheikh Rasheed Ahmed has said that the government of Pakistan is ready to set up the latest international railway university in Rawalpindi along with China. The federal minister further said that it will be the largest railway university in the subcontinent.


----------



## ghazi52

*Kotla Jam to Quetta (for Gwadar) ML-3 Railway Line Plan*

Kotla Jam Bhakkar will be connected to Quetta by spreading new railway line under Dera Ismail Khan and Zhob ML-3.

Pakistan Railways has 3 main lines ML-1, ML-2, ML-3 The upgrade of these 3 main lines is under CPEC.

In the first phase, 1872 km long ML-1 upgrade from Karachi to Peshawar and ML-2 from Kotri to Attock Dadu-Larkana  Jacobabad Dera Ghazi Khan Bhakkar Kandian .

Rail contact from Rohri to Taftan through Quetta and Sibbi section (1022 km) and Quetta to Kotla Jam (538 km) is called ML-3,



Kotla Jam



Via Dera Ismail Khan, Zhob to Quetta , ML-3 will be linked to Gwadar and the new railway route will be used to deliver equipment from China when Gwadar Port and CPEC are fully active.

The Planning Commission has approved the Facility Study of the Project.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Railways to invite tenders for ML-1 on Sept 12*

Shahram Haq
September 06, 2020



*LAHORE:*The Pakistan Railways is going to invite international tenders for the Main Line-One (ML-1) project on September 12. The ML-I is one of the major projects under the multi-billion dollar China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

“We are going to open the international tenders of the ML-1 on September 12. It is good news for the Pakistan Railways,” Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid said at a press conference in Punjab’s provincial capital on Saturday.

He said the railways management will simultaneously initiate the publicity of this mega project which it believes is the only way to revive the ailing public sector corporation.

The framework agreement for ML-1 was signed on May 15, 2017 during the visit of Pakistani premier to China. Since then the railways management had been eagerly waiting for the project’s final approval which the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) gave on August 5.

The price of the ML-1 project has been downward revised to $6.8 billion. Earlier, the project cost around $8.2 billion. The entire ML-1 covers a 1,872km track and includes laying a new track and upgrading the previous one to ensure 160km per hour speed.

It also includes rehabilitation and construction of bridges, provision of modern signaling and telecom systems, conversion of level crossings into underpasses and flyovers and fencing of the entire track
It is expected that once completed, railways passenger traffic will be doubled which currently stands at 50 million on this track.

“We will do our best to act as per the orders of Chief Justice of Pakistan Justice Gulzar Ahmed who directed the PR to complete this work,” he added.

The KCR project is also included in CPEC mass transit’s section and it is expected that the prime minister will announce complete rehabilitation of the KCR under the Karachi Rehabilitation Project.

The minister said the Pakistan Railways is also ready to dispatch imported wheat. “There are some technical issues which are yet to be resolved soon in executing this particular project. Hopefully those will be resolved and railways will be used as a mode for transporting for imported wheat.”

He said the railways will also provide its services for transporting the newly introduced Euro-5 fuel.

“We do have the containers to transport this new fuel to different parts of the country. Railways infrastructure will be used for this purpose which will be a win-win solution,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Half set-up of railways headquarter will shift to Karachi: Sheikh Rashid*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/online
*Online*
September 06, 2020

Federal Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid has said that Karachi is going to change under the leadership of Prime Minister Imran Khan. We will organize railways across the country, shift the half railways headquarter to Karachi.
In Lahore, Railway Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmed hosted a dinner in Mayo Garden in honor of the outgoing railway officers.
Addressing on the occasion, Sheikh Rashid said that Imran Khan today announced a package of Rs 1100 billion for Karachi.
He said that if the package announced by the Prime Minister was implemented in the true sense of the word, the people of Karachi would breathe a sigh of relief.
He said that people want government to solve their problems, the country's politics and the situation in Karachi is changing.
Sheikh Rashid also said that he would ask the young officers of Railways to come forward, we also have to work on ML-1 and make Lahore, Karachi equal.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311226290926686208

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*12kms trial run to precede KCR revival*

Sindh, Centre discuss strategy for launching circular railway project


October 03, 2020


Only Chinese companies would participate in the bidding for contracts for all civil and engineering work and would earn a profit of up to 20% to 25% on their investments.


*KARACHI: *The federal and Sindh governments have agreed to start trial runs of local trains within 12 kilometres during the next two months and then plan how to synchronize it with the modern circular railways system in the next phase.

The decision was taken in a meeting held between Federal Planning Minister Asad Umar and Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah on Saturday to chalk out a strategy for launching the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) project.

The federal minister was assisted by Federal P&D Secretary Mathar Niaz, Railways Secretary Habibur Rehman, Additional P&D Secretary Rafiq Chandna, KCR Project Director Ameer Mohammad, Railways Planning DG Imran Mishal, and Karachi DC Arshad Salam Khatak.

The chief minister was assisted by Minister Transport Awais Qadir Shah, Chief Secretary Mumtaz Shah, Advocate General Sindh Salman Talibuddin, P&D Chairman M Wasem, Karachi Administrator Iftikhar Shahalwalni, PSCM Sajid Jamal Abro, Karachi Commissioner Sohail Rajput, Finance Secretary Hassan Naqvi, Transport Secretary Sharik and Additional CM Secretary Badaruddin Shaikh.

The KCR was commissioned in 1964 and remained in operation until 1984. It was abandoned in 1999, as it had lost its operational efficiency.

The relaunch of the project was agreed in a recent meeting of the Council of Common Interests (CCI) in order to implement the directive of the Supreme Court.

During the meeting, Chief Minister Murad said that the Sindh government had approved the initial feasibility for the KCR revival in 2006. Then the project was to be undertaken through the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), which revised the feasibility.

Murad said that the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) revised the feasibility of $2.6 billion in 2012, adding that the JICA remained engaged in the project from 2006 to 2012 but the agreed financing arrangements could not materialise.

The matter was taken up with the then prime minister in December 2016, with a request for including the KCR in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework and the issuance of sovereign guarantee for its revitalisation.

According to the chief minister, the prime minister also requested to hand over the Karachi Urban Transport Corporation (KUTC) and the right of way to it to the Sindh government for construction and management of the KCR.

“The prime minister approved all of the requests, and for handover of ROW [right of way], a committee was formed,” the chief minister told the meeting. “I personally followed up at every stage and wrote a dozen letters to the federal government on the matter.”

The KCR loop has an overlapping section of 12 kilometres with the Pakistan Railways’ Mainline (ML)-1 project launched under the CPEC framework. He said that Ecnec approved the project in 2017, at a cost of Rs207.6 billion ($1.97 billion) through Chinese loan.

The total length of the KCR is 43.13, including 14.95 kilometres on the ground and 28.18 kilometres elevated. It will have 24 stations and is expected to ferry around 550,000 passengers every day. Murad said that the project was supposed to be completed within 36 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Circular Railway to be completed in three phases: *
https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/online
October 05, 2020


Minister for Railways Sheikh Rasheed Ahmed has said Karachi Circular Railway will be completed in three phases.

Speaking at a ceremony in Islamabad on Monday, he said Railway Carriage Factory Islamabad will have an important role in ensuring Karachi Circular Railway.

The Minister said Main Line One railway project will prove to be an important milestone in development of railway in the country.


----------



## ghazi52

*The locomotive with 7 coaches for #Karachi Circular Railway is finally ready.*

Coaches will be equipped with charging facilities, Wifi, TV, GPS system, Train stoppage information system and advanced washroom facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Balochistan wants rail-based projects under CPEC*

The Frontier Post
October 11, 2020


QUETTA: Government of Balochistan requests Federal Ministry of Communication, Islamabad for inclusion of Balochistan-based-rail-project in CPEC.

A letter of Planning and Development Department, Government of Balochistan addressed to Secretary, Ministry of Communication, Government of Pakistan, Islamabad states, “The 10th meeting of the Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is likely to be held in the last quarter of 2020. The Government of Balochistan appreciates the progress being made with regards to CPEC projects, especially the inclusion of ML-1 project as a deliverable for the upcoming JCC meeting.

“The Early Harvest Phase of CPEC has come to an end. During this phase, not even a single infrastructure project in Balochistan was completed through financing from CPEC. Construction work on the eastern alignment of CPEC is nearly complete. In contrast, progress on the western alignment of CPEC in Balochistan is negligible.

“According to the Monographic Study on Transport Planning (2015-30)- which was conducted jointly by the Government of Pakistan and approved by the 5th Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) in 2015, the nearly 750-KM long N-50 road from Surab to Dera Ismail Khan via Quetta and Zhob was supposed to be upgraded into a four-lane highway by 2020. 

“Now that the focus is shifting from upgradation of roads to railways and industrial development, the Balochistan province is being ignored again.

“The Pakistan Railway Mainline-I (ML-I) project was recently approved by the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) at a cost of $ 6.806 Billion (equal to rupees 11.44 trillion) for implementation under the umbrella of CPEC.

“According to the Monographic Study on Transport Planning (2015-30), the following rail projects were supposed to be undertaken in Balochistan in the medium and long- term phase (2021-2030 of CPEC (i) Construction of a railway line from Gwadar to Sukkur via Khuzdar and Jacobabad (ii) Construction of a railway line from Gwadar to Quetta via Besima (iii) Construction of a railway line from Quetta to Kotla-Jam via Zhob and Dera Ismail Khan.

“Feasibility studies for these rail projects were conducted by the Federal Ministry of Railways over the past couple of years.

‘The Government of Balochistan sought update on the status of these studies both in the meetings of Joint Working Group on Transport Infrastructure as well as through a formal letter addressed to the Federal Ministry of Planning, Development and Special Initiatives (MPDSI) (Reference No. P&D-CPEC/2018-L-36, dated 31st October, 2019).

“The Government of Balochistan hereby formally proposes the inclusion of the following projects for consideration and approval in the Joint Working Group on Transport Infrastructure; (i) Railway Line from Gwadar to Sukkur via Khuzdar and Jacobabad (ii) Railway Line from Gwadar to Quetta via Besima.

“The Chair of the Joint Working on Transport Infrastructure is kindly requested to recommend inclusion of the above mentioned rail projects in the agenda of the upcoming JCC meeting. These projects will significantly improve connectivity of Gwadar with markets and enhance the port’s commercial viability.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Railways Concrete Sleeper Factory Khanewal*

Dec 13, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Karachi-Gwadar , Coastal Railway Project would be great for Tourism between two cities
Lot of interest in people to travel for 2-3 Days visit to Gwadar area for Cheap Tourism desitination


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Tehran Istanbul freight train to resume operations in 2021. This train will connect Asia with Europe, the total length of the Islamabad-Tehran-Istanbul project is 6500 (km).

*Iran: 2600 km*
*Turkey: 1950 km*
*Pakistan: 1990 km*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Taftan Railway Station*
Entrance to Pakistan


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In light of the impending rise in the use of Electric Vehicles (EVs) across the country, Pakistan Railways has decided to set up electric charging stations on its land across Pakistan.

Industry experts suggest that following the introduction of the EV Policy in Pakistan, there is a possibility of significant developments in the sector.

Pakistan Railways will offer several of its areas across the country to establish EV charging points. For this purpose, its ministry has suggested the use of its entire network and all of its stations


----------



## ghazi52

*China seeks additional guarantees for $6b new loan*

China has sought additional guarantees before sanctioning $6 billion loan for Main Line-1 (ML-1) project due to weakening financial position of Pakistan and also proposed a mix of commercial and concessional loan against Islamabad’s desire to secure the cheapest lending.

The issue of additional guarantees was raised during the third joint ML-1 financing committee meeting, held ten days ago, official documents said.

However, a senior Pakistani official involved in negotiations said that China did raise the additional guarantees issue during meeting but it did not make it part of the draft of the minutes shared with Pakistan.

The ML-1 project includes dualisation and upgrading of the 1,872km railway track from Peshawar to Karachi and is a major milestone for the second phase of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The purpose of raising the additional guarantees issue was getting more clarity after Pakistan availed G-20 countries debt relief initiative, he added. The draft minutes have not yet been signed by both the countries.

The third round of financial negotiations gave further clarity on the Chinese position on $6 billion lending for the $6.8 billion strategically important ML-1 project of Pakistan Railways, sources in the Ministry of Economic Affairs said.

The Chinese authorities asked for additional guarantee mechanism after Islamabad sought debt relief from G-20 countries, which was only meant for poorest nations of the world.

The G-2- nations have also imposed conditions that the poor countries would not secure expensive commercial loans, except those allowed under the IMF-WB framework.

The Chinese authorities have proposed that “keeping in view the financial situation in Pakistan so also the conditions laid down by the G-20 re


----------



## ghazi52

*ML-1 to speed Pakistani exports, increase revenue: PM*


Prime Minister (PM) Imran Khan has said that the CPEC’s Main Line -1 (ML-1) project is set to shape road networks amongst sea ports of Pakistan and expedite exports by reducing at time of delivery, while the speedy delivery of exports to international markets will translate into revenue generation for Pakistan.

Chairing the project’s project survey session in the federal capital on Monday, the premier expressed satisfaction on the progress made so far.

The PM was briefed at length about the project by the Ministry of Railways and CPEC Authority chairman among other authorities concerned while Federal Railways Minister Azam Khan Swati expanded on the integration plan of ML-1.

The premier said that the ML-1 project will lay the foundation of an industry that will guarantee prosperity for Pakistan and employments, adding that it is by far the costliest project of CPEC.


----------



## ghazi52

*Brief History of “Pakistan Railways"*

The idea of a rail network was first thought of in 1847, with the possibility of Karachi becoming a major seaport. Sir Henry Edward Frere, who was appointed as the Commissioner of Sindh, sought permission from Lord Dalhousie to begin a survey for a Karachi Seaport and a survey for a railway line in 1858. The proposed railway line would be laid from Karachi (city) to Kotri. A steamboat service on the Indus and Chenab rivers would connect Kotri to Multan and from there another railway line would be laid to Lahore and beyond.

On 13 May 1861, the first railway line was opened to the public, between Karachi and Kotri, with a total length of 169 kilometres (105 mi). A Lahore-Multan 336 kilometres (209 mi) railway line was opened for traffic on 24 April 1865. On 6 October 1876 three bridges on the Ravi, Chenab and Jhelum rivers were completed and a Lahore-Jhelum railway line opened. On 1 July 1878 a Lodhran-Pano Akil 334 kilometres (208 mi) section was inaugurated.

By 1885, there were four railway companies operating in what would become Pakistan: Scinde (Sindh) Railways, Indian Flotilla Company, Punjab Railway and Delhi Railways. These were amalgamated into the Scinde, Punjab & Delhi Railways Company and purchased by the Secretary of State for India in 1885, and in January 1886 formed the North Western State Railway, which was later on renamed North Western Railway (NWR). It was renamed Pakistan Western Railway in February 1961 and Pakistan Railways in May 1974.


It was the year 1857 when the idea was suggested by William Andrew (Chairman of Scinde, Punjab and Delhi Railway) that the railways to the Bolan Pass would have a strategic role in responding to any threat by Russia. During the second Afghan War (1878–80) between Britain and Afghanistan, there was a new need to construct a railway line up to Quetta in order to get easier access to the frontier. 

On 18 September 1879, under the orders of the Viceroyal council, work began on laying the railway tracks, and after four months the first 215 km of the line from Ruk to Sibi was completed; it became operational in January 1880. Beyond Sibi the terrain was very difficult. After immense difficulties and harsh weather conditions, it was March 1887 when the railway line, over 320 km long, finally reached Quetta.

On 27 October 1878 a Kotri-Sukkur railway line on west bank of Indus river was opened for traffic. The Lansdowne Bridge over the Indus connecting Rohri and Sukkur was inaugurated on 25 March 1889. The completion of this bridge connected Karachi with Peshawar by rail.

By 1898, as the network began to grow, another proposed railway line from Peshawar to Karachi was in the works. It closely followed the route taken by Alexander the Great and his army while marching through the Hindu Kush to the Arabian Sea. During the early 20th century, railway lines were also laid down between Peshawar and Rawalpindi and Rawalpindi to Lahore.

Different sections on the existing mainline from Peshawar and branch lines were constructed in the last quarter of the 19th century and the early 20th century. months the first 215 km of the line from Ruk to Sibi was completed; it became operational in January 1880. Beyond Sibi, the terrain was very difficult.

After immense difficulties and harsh weather conditions, it was March 1887 when the railway line, over 320 km long, finally reached Quetta.tta.

In 1947, at the time of independence, 3,133 route kilometres (1,947 mi) of the North Western Railway were transferred to India, leaving 8,122 route kilometres (5,048 mi) to Pakistan. Of this 6,880 route kilometres (4,280 mi) were 1,676 mm (5 ft 6 in), 506 kilometres (314 mi) were 1,000 mm (3 ft 3 3⁄8 in), and 736 kilometres (457 mi) were 2 ft 6 in (762 mm) narrow gauge.


It was the year 1857 when the idea was suggested by William Andrew (Chairman of Scinde, Punjab and Delhi Railway) that the railways to the Bolan Pass would have a strategic role in responding to any threat by Russia. During the second Afghan War (1878–80) between Britain and Afghanistan, there was a new need to construct a railway line up to Quetta in order to get easier access to the frontier. 

On 18 September 1879, under the orders of the Viceroyal council, work began on laying the railway tracks, and after four months the first 215 km of the line from Ruk to Sibi was completed; it became operational in January 1880. Beyond Sibi, the terrain was very difficult. After immense difficulties and harsh weather conditions, it was March 1887 when the railway line, over 320 km long, finally reached Quetta.tta.nally reached Quetta.
*Brief History of “Pakistan Railways"*

The idea of a rail network was first thought of in 1847, with the possibility of Karachi becoming a major seaport. Sir Henry Edward Frere, who was appointed as the Commissioner of Sindh, sought permission from Lord Dalhousie to begin a survey for a Karachi Seaport and a survey for a railway line in 1858. The proposed railway line would be laid from Karachi (city) to Kotri. A steamboat service on the Indus and Chenab rivers would connect Kotri to Multan and from there another railway line would be laid to Lahore and beyond.

On 13 May 1861, the first railway line was opened to the public, between Karachi and Kotri, with a total length of 169 kilometres (105 mi). A Lahore-Multan 336 kilometres (209 mi) railway line was opened for traffic on 24 April 1865. On 6 October 1876 three bridges on the Ravi, Chenab and Jhelum rivers were completed and a Lahore-Jhelum railway line opened. On 1 July 1878 a Lodhran-Pano Akil 334 kilometres (208 mi) section was inaugurated.

By 1885, there were four railway companies operating in what would become Pakistan: Scinde (Sindh) Railways, Indian Flotilla Company, Punjab Railway and Delhi Railways. These were amalgamated into the Scinde, Punjab & Delhi Railways Company and purchased by the Secretary of State for India in 1885, and in January 1886 formed the North Western State Railway, which was later on renamed North Western Railway (NWR). It was renamed Pakistan Western Railway in February 1961 and Pakistan Railways in May 1974.


It was the year 1857 when the idea was suggested by William Andrew (Chairman of Scinde, Punjab and Delhi Railway) that the railways to the Bolan Pass would have a strategic role in responding to any threat by Russia. During the second Afghan War (1878–80) between Britain and Afghanistan, there was a new need to construct a railway line up to Quetta in order to get easier access to the frontier. 

On 18 September 1879, under the orders of the Viceroyal council, work began on laying the railway tracks, and after four months the first 215 km of the line from Ruk to Sibi was completed; it became operational in January 1880. Beyond Sibi the terrain was very difficult. After immense difficulties and harsh weather conditions, it was March 1887 when the railway line, over 320 km long, finally reached Quetta.

On 27 October 1878 a Kotri-Sukkur railway line on west bank of Indus river was opened for traffic. The Lansdowne Bridge over the Indus connecting Rohri and Sukkur was inaugurated on 25 March 1889. The completion of this bridge connected Karachi with Peshawar by rail.

By 1898, as the network began to grow, another proposed railway line from Peshawar to Karachi was in the works. It closely followed the route taken by Alexander the Great and his army while marching through the Hindu Kush to the Arabian Sea. During the early 20th century, railway lines were also laid down between Peshawar and Rawalpindi and Rawalpindi to Lahore.

Different sections on the existing mainline from Peshawar and branch lines were constructed in the last quarter of the 19th century and the early 20th century. months the first 215 km of the line from Ruk to Sibi was completed; it became operational in January 1880. Beyond Sibi, the terrain was very difficult.

After immense difficulties and harsh weather conditions, it was March 1887 when the railway line, over 320 km long, finally reached Quetta.tta.

In 1947, at the time of independence, 3,133 route kilometres (1,947 mi) of the North Western Railway were transferred to India, leaving 8,122 route kilometres (5,048 mi) to Pakistan. Of this 6,880 route kilometres (4,280 mi) were 1,676 mm (5 ft 6 in), 506 kilometres (314 mi) were 1,000 mm (3 ft 3 3⁄8 in), and 736 kilometres (457 mi) were 2 ft 6 in (762 mm) narrow gauge.


It was the year 1857 when the idea was suggested by William Andrew (Chairman of Scinde, Punjab and Delhi Railway) that the railways to the Bolan Pass would have a strategic role in responding to any threat by Russia. During the second Afghan War (1878–80) between Britain and Afghanistan, there was a new need to construct a railway line up to Quetta in order to get easier access to the frontier. 

On 18 September 1879, under the orders of the Viceroyal council, work began on laying the railway tracks, and after four months the first 215 km of the line from Ruk to Sibi was completed; it became operational in January 1880. Beyond Sibi, the terrain was very difficult. After immense difficulties and harsh weather conditions, it was March 1887 when the railway line, over 320 km long, finally reached Quetta.tta.nally reached Quetta.


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Locomotive Shed Pakistan Railways*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Khanewal Junction Railway Station *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The feasibility study of the proposed railway track of more than 140 km between Peshawar & Jalalabad will be completed at the cost of Rs 67 million by June 2021.

The aim of the feasibility is to get the measure of estimated passenger and freight between Peshawar and Jalalabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*NA Committee recommends financial autonomy for Railway Carriage Factory*


The Frontier Post 
February 10, 2021

RAWALPINDI: The National Assembly’s Standing Committee on Railways on Wednesday recommended financial autonomy to the Railway Carriage Factory to increase its capacity and make it more efficient.

The recommendation was made during a meeting of the Standing Committee at Divisional Superintendent (DS) office, Pakistan Railways under the chairmanship of the Standing Committee Muhammad Moeen Wattoo.

The meeting was briefed by the officers of Pakistan Railways that during nearly 40 days, over 700 kanal of the Railway land were retrieved from the occupation of the encroachers. 

The Railways officers informed the meeting that 4,000 acres of the Railways land was occupied across the country, of which 1,600 acres were under residential encroachments. The officers further said that 88 acres of the Railways land had been retrieved across the country since January 1. 

The committee was also informed about the pensions and arrears of the Railway employees and all pensions and arrears will also be cleared up to June. The committee also reviewed other agenda items including the issue of construction on the Railway land in Quetta and the revenue of the Railways. DS Railway Rawalpindi Division Syed Munawar Shah also briefed the committee about Rawalpindi division and informed that the division had imposed ban on use of electric heaters in the Railway offices and also seized more than 600 electric heaters.

The division saved 200,000 units of electricity worth Rs 55 million.

He further said that the Railway is giving an average subsidy of Rs. 23 per unit to the employees. In terms of the electricity subsidy, the Railways is suffering a great loss, he said adding, it has been decided that big railway colonies would be handed over to WAPDA and digital electric meters would be installed in colonies.

The meeting was told that five buildings were demolished in Quetta city which were illegally constructed on the railways land.

Similarly, 48 acres land was retrieved in Karachi.

Member Committee Muhammad Bashir on the occasion informed that there are encroachments in many places from Nowshera to Dargai.

The Chairman said Pakistan Railways are facing financial problems which will have to be addressed.

He said, a tourist train can be run up to Landi Kotal.

The meeting also discussed implementation of the previous committee meeting agenda items and informed that NLC, FBR, and Railways have agreed on the new map.

Railway officers are also working on the site of Landi Kotal and the railway track would reach up to Chaman. Pakistan and Afghanistan have also contacted the World Bank.

Munawar Shah said that the inspection is being conducted for Takht Bay Railway bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
ECO Freight Train to resume operations after nine years.*

After a gap of nine years or so, the Istanbul Islamabad freight train is likely to resume operations on March 4, connecting goods train business of three countries —*Turkey, Iran and Pakistan.*

“We have been informed by the quarters concerned that the container train would start its journey from Istanbul (Turkey) for Islamabad (Pakistan) via Zahidan on March 4. Though the schedule will be reconfirmed in a day or two, so far March 4 is the final date of departure of the train from Istanbul,” said a senior official of the Pakistan Railways.

Since the train will complete the one-side trip in 12 days, it is expected to reach the Islamabad dry port on March 16. “Pakistan Railways also plans to resume this train operation from 19th, as it is currently booking cargo for Iran and Turkey,” the official added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Railways launches ‘Premium Container Train’ with online booking*

Recorder Report 
12 Mar 2021









KARACHI: In an unprecedented development aimed at modernising its freight service, Pakistan Railways (PR) on Thursday launched a ‘Premium Container Train’ destined between Karachi and Lahore, officials said.

The booking procedure for all of its wagons can be carried out online by open bidding from railways’ website.

Each train comprises 30 wagons and bidding for each wagon starts at Rs125,000. PR hopes that the train’s estimated minimum monthly earning shall be around Rs 22.5 million, if per wagon bidding of all six trains closes at starting value.

Pakistan Railways has scheduled 6 upcountry departures of this premium container train on 1st, 6th, 11th, 16th, 21st and 26th of each month whereas the subsequent down country departures shall take place on 3rd, 8th, 13th, 18th, 23rd and 28th of every month.

The newly introduced container train is expected to cover Karachi-Lahore distance within 32 hours. Punctuality of this premium train shall be under strict observation as refunding provision to the parties has been entailed if the train does not reach its destination within the stipulated time.

While commenting on the departure of the first upcountry Premium Container Train, Divisional Superintendent Pakistan Railways Karachi, Muhammad Hanif Gul said that the introduction of premium container train in the freight battery of Pakistan Railways was a major breakthrough that would serve as precedent in modernising the entire freight service.

“Ensuring transparency, observing punctuality, enhancing the revenue generation and efficient service delivery are the four essential objectives that define this newly-launched premium container train,” remarked the divisional superintendent.


Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Tracks between Groyne Yard, Keamari rehabilitated*


Shazia Hasan
March 17, 2021


 






Pakistan Railways has accomplished track connectivity of Groyne Yard with the old Keamari line. ─ AFP



KARACHI: In a significant development that will ensure marked efficacy in handling the container trains and traffic, Pakistan Railways has accomplished track connectivity of Groyne Yard with the old Keamari line.

In this vein, a light engine trial run has been successfully performed between Groyne Yard and Dawood Kanta and the requisite engineering certificate has also been issued accordingly.

Located on the premises of South Asia Pacific Terminal (SAPT), the rehabilitation of Groyne Yard for container trains was among top priorities of Pakistan Railways.

Divisional Superintendent, Karachi Railways, Mohammad Hanif Gul visited the yard twice in the last month and held extensive discussions with SAPT General Manager Reymond Chen on the revival of the yard.

“All the minor repair and rehabilitation works along with the trial run have been concluded and up-country transhipment from the yard will commence soon,” remarked Mr Gul.

A functional Groyne Yard will be highly beneficial as efficient freight service from the yard would scale up the freight earnings of Pakistan Railways.


_Published in Dawn, March 17th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Railways and FWO have joined hands to start development work on various sections. This venture will not only enhance the train speed and reduce the journey time but also strengthen the national economy.

*1. Samantha - Amruka Section cost Rs. 7.735 Billion*


Rehabilitation of track between Samantha and Bahawalnagar Section.
- Complete track renewal
- Conversion and repair of bridges
- Rehabilitation of 10 Railway Station and 80 level crossings.

*2. Dadu - Habibkot Section. Cost Rs. 2.438 Billion*

Rehabilitation and Upgradation of track from Rehmani Nagar to Bakrani Road
- Complete track renewal
- Overhauling of level crossings

*3. Kundian - Attock City Section. Cost Rs. 2.222 Billion*

Rehabilitation and Upgradation of track from Baruli to Sohan Bridge.
- Complete track renewal
- Overhauling of level crossings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> The feasibility study of the proposed railway track of more than 140 km between Peshawar & Jalalabad will be completed at the cost of Rs 67 million by June 2021.
> 
> The aim of the feasibility is to get the measure of estimated passenger and freight between Peshawar and Jalalabad.
> 
> 
> View attachment 713695



I assume it’s being built on the same rail gauge as the one used in Pakistan. If the tracks are extended up to the Uzbek border with the same rail gauge all the way, then they will need to do a change of gauge transfer of goods. Watching which rail guages are used, and up until what point will be a significant indicator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A hoppers train with NLC locomotive (7176) on the lead, passing Sangla Hill junction.

National Logistics Cell

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Railways to switch 155 Railway stations to Solar Power.*

Pakistan Railways (PR) will shift its 155 railway stations to solar energy under the direction of the government to use alternative environment-friendly energy resources. PR Public Relations Director Nazia Jabeen stated that total cost of the project would be Rs450 million.

She added that the PC-1 of the project ‘Solarisation and Commissioning of 155 railway stations’ had been approved and tender of the project would be presented after the Budget 2021-22.

Giving the details, she further said that 81 railway stations would be equipped with backup of eight hours after solarisation of the entire electric system.

She said that 22 railway stations would be shifted to solar energy where computer based inter-locking system was working.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Railways freight revenue from Karachi hits record Rs18.76bn in FY21*


Shazia Hasan
July 4, 2021









KARACHI: A comparative study of Pakistan Railways (PR) spread over a period of five years shows annual an uptick in freight revenue, with Karachi division generating record freight revenue of Rs18.76 billion in the outgoing fiscal year (FY21).

The study, shared by Railways with _Dawn_, shows that PR’s Karachi division, which has been entrusted with the management of freight trains, generated an all-time high freight revenue of Rs18.76bn in FY21 and surpassed the collection of Rs17.75bn achieved in FY19.

The cumulative tonnage loaded in all freight wagons during FY21 stood at 6.40 million tonnes, which is the highest since FY94, while surpassing the previous best of 6.321m tonnes in FY19. In addition, Karachi division loaded 215,291 freight wagons during FY21 — unmatched since FY94 — against the previous highest of loading 214,792 wagons during FY18.

A comparison of Karachi division’s five-year freight performance kicks off from revenue generation of Rs10.48bn during FY17. The transshipment of coal to two 660 MW coal-fired power plants in Yousufwala from January 2017 kicked a new era for freight service, with burgeoning revenues. During FY18, FY19 and FY20, Pakistan Railways’ Karachi division freight revenue escalated to Rs17.02, 17.2 and 17.75bn, respectively.

Multiple freight performance indicators shone through during March 2021. The loading of 20,000 wagons and revenue generation of Rs2bn plus per month are feats that were attained during the month of March 2021. It was only twice in the last five years that the freight service has generated Rs2bn plus in a month. The all-time monthly highest revenue of Rs2.114bn was generated in March 2021 while surpassing the previous best of Rs2.04bn achieved in October 2019.

The past five-year data reveals loading of 20,000-plus wagons seven times besides highlighting the achievement of this benchmark thrice in FY21 (December 2020, March and April 2021). During March 2021, loading of 22,566 wagons was carried out thereby outshining the previous best of 21,664 achieved in July 2018.

Yousufwala coal trains are the hallmark of freight trains departing the loading terminals from Karachi and they chip in around 55-60 per cent in overall freight revenue generation. Since the inception of this service in January 2017, 4,880 such trains had transported coal to Yousufwala. Each train comprises 40 advanced ZBKH hopper wagons having a cumulative tonnage capacity of 2,400. On average, during the last five years, 3.2 coal-laden trains from Karachi have departed for Yousufwala per day

FY19 depicted promising statistics for Yousufwala freight trains as 97,426 wagons were loaded, maximum number of 1,227 trains were dispatched and an earning of Rs10.68bn was achieved that occupied a significant chunk of 62pc in overall annual freight earnings. July 2018, the first month of FY19, ended in the loading of a maximum number of 12,330 wagons and processing of 155 trains that was followed by the loading of 11,124 wagons and processing of 138 trains during March 2021.

The monthly earning from Yousufwala service hit its climax at Rs1.365bn in March 2021. On March 27, 2021, an unprecedented per-day wagon loading of 392 for Yousufwala trains was achieved.
Apart from coal-laden trains, the ZBFC wagons, flat in shape, carry containers, ZBKC wagons carry coal and rock phosphate and two ZBC cargo trains 501Up and 503Up transport multiple items to upcountry from Karachi.
The highest number of all such wagons was loaded in February 2021 that stood at 13,104 against the previous highest of 12,344 in July 2016. The all-time highest revenue from these services stood at Rs.895m during November 2019.
Federal Minister for Railways Mohammad Azam Khan Swati has twice visited all the loading terminals in Karachi and directed for their upgradation to that of state-of-the art facilities so that all freight-related proceedings including loading can be conducted as per modern standards.
While talking to the media during his first press conference in Karachi on Jan 9, 2021, he vowed for doubling the freight revenue of the department and all efforts are now being made to achieve the minister’s targets in freight service.
_Published in Dawn, July 4th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Railways’ ML-1 on 10th JCC agenda*

The next Joint Coordination Committee (JCC) meeting, which is now being held this Friday (July 16), is expected to deliberate on the multibillion-dollar Main Line (ML)-1 railway project, according to news reports. When approved, the railway line project, which runs from Karachi to Peshawar, will be completed in seven to eight years.

The 10th JCC is scheduled to take place virtually on July 16, 2021, and will cover a wide range of development projects taking place under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) initiative. The ML-1, however, will be discussed on priority as there are some outstanding differences between the two countries on cost estimation of the project.

According to details, the Central Development Working Party (CDWP) and the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) from Pakistan have estimated the total cost of the project to be USD 7.2 billion, while the Chinese side has estimated the total value of the project to be between USD 9.2 and 9.5 billion. The difference in estimated cost is the bone of contention between the two sides

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*
Karachi Circular Railway’s Feasibility Study Will Be Completed By Mid-August 2021: Asad Umar*

Federal Minister for Planning, Development, and Special Initiatives, Asad Umar, chaired a meeting to review the present status of preparation and processing of the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) and Railways Freight Corridor projects here in Islamabad.

In the meeting, important issues related to the freight corridor were discussed and reviewed. The meeting was informed that the feasibility study of the Freight Corridor had been completed. It was decided in the meeting that to gauge the level of the investor’s interest, all relevant and important decisions must be taken within a month by all the concerned departments.

Secretary Railway also informed in the meeting that the Karachi Circular Railway project is on track as per the timelines given by the Ministry. The feasibility study of KCR will be completed by the middle of August.

Keeping in view the importance of this flagship initiative, the meeting decided that a separate project be prepared for the civil structure of KCR for completing the project on a fast track basis.

The PC-1 for civil structures must be brought for processing for approval and subsequent funding through PSDP at the earliest. Simultaneous work on both the components of KCR will result in saving months of time and completion of the project


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, China move forward with ML-1 financing, construction plans*

July 28, 2021





ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has formally asked China for providing loans for construction of the much-awaited Mainline-1 (ML-1) of rail line from Karachi to Peshawar in USD instead of Chinese RMB currency or a combination of both currencies could be acceptable for moving forward.

Top official sources confirmed to The News here on Tuesday that Pakistani authorities have communicated five major points to Beijing officially for evolving consensus on financing agreement for the construction of multi-billion dollar strategically important ML-1 project under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
The Joint Coordination Committee (JCC) was postponed recently between the two sides and it was not yet known when the JCC was going to be rescheduled. However, Pakistan officially conveyed its response to Chinese for finalizing the financing agreement on the ML-1 project.

The Chinese side want to provide a loan for ML-1 in RMB currency but Islamabad conveyed that Pakistan prefers the loan in US dollars or a combination of US dollars and RMB currencies for the convenience of Chinese side.

China has also offered Pakistan a combination of favorable terms and conditions and commercial loans for construction of ML-1 but Pakistani side is insisting upon extending lenient conditions only. The Pakistani side communicated to China that the Framework Agreement for ML-1 stipulates that Beijing will provide financing for the project on softer terms, being a strategic project.

Consistent with this stipulation and the fact that CPEC related projects were provided concessional financing terms, the project is proposed to be financed by Chinese side on concessional terms. Pakistan will accept favorable financing terms which as compared to previous CPEC Infrastructure projects.

There are differences over share of loan from Chinese side for construction of the project as Pakistan had initially proposed 90 percent share of loan from China and 10 percent from Pakistani side. However, Chinese side proposed that its share should be 85 percent and Pakistan should provide the remaining 15 percent resources for construction of the ML-1 project. After hectic negotiations, Pakistani side agreed to the Chinese proposal of its 85 percent loan of the cost of ML-1.

The Chinese team also proposed 15 to 20 years tenure of the project, however, Pakistan argued that the construction of ML-1 might hover around for 10 years and the payback of loan period take another 15 years, so Islamabad proposed a 25 year tenure of the loan including a 10 years grace period. China has asked for repayment of principal and interest in half a year and Pakistani side agreed to it and also accepted that the government would extend the guarantee to the Chinese loan amount.

The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) had approved ML-1 at an estimated cost of $6.8 billion on the 90:10 percent cost sharing basis by the China and Pakistani side. The ECNEC had basically three different component of ML-1 project including package-I of ML-I at the cost of US$ 2.7 billion which include Nawabshah-Rohri Section (183 Km), Multan-Lahore Section (339 Km), Lahore-Lalamusa Section (132 Km), Kaluwal-Pindora Section (52 Km) and upgradation of Walton Railway Academy at Lahore.
Under Package-II, the cost of $2.67 billion was approved for up-gradation of Kiamari-Hyderabad Section (182 Km) and Hyderabad-Multan Section (566 Km) excluding work done on Nawabshah-Rohri Section in Package-I. Under Package-III, the ECNEC approved a cost of $1.42 billion for construction of Lalamusa-Rawalpindi Section (105 Km), Rawalpindi – Peshawar Section (174 Km) and establishment of dry port near Havelian.


----------



## ghazi52

A view of newly constructed 'Hassan Abdal' Railway station.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

So, unfortunately, we are importing tracks from China and our steel mill is closed. Otherwise same tracks would be built at a much lower cost and save foreign exchange.


----------



## ghazi52

*Railways to finalise bidding for outsourcing 17 trains in Sept: CEO*

Safdar Rasheed 
29 Aug 2021








*LAHORE: “The Pakistan Railways (PR) has decided to outsource 34 commercial trains of which 17 trains have received bidding which will be finalized in the first week of the next month. Concessions given to 17 categories on rail travel including journalists will continue in the outsourced trains.”*

Chief Executive Officer of Pakistan Railways, Nisar Ahmad Memon, said this while talking to reporters at Railway Headquarters on Saturday.

He further said the management of commercial outsourced trains would be allowed to increase fares by a maximum of 10 percent but they could reduce it at their own discretion. The service and quality of trains will be improved under new agreement.

Talking about the financial health of Pakistan Railways, he said during the current fiscal year Rs 1.5 billion were saved as compared to last fiscal year but the PR had to pay to 130,000 pensioners due to which financial condition could not improve.

During the last year, the revenue was Rs 50 billion and the expenditure was Rs 95 billion. During the last year, Rs 38 billion was paid in the head of pension and there is an annual deficit of Rs 45 billion.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

𝗧𝙊𝘿𝘼𝙔 𝙄𝙉 𝙃𝙄𝙎𝙏𝙊𝙍𝙔 : 
𝗗𝗨𝗔𝗟𝗜𝗭𝗔𝗧𝗜𝗢𝗡 𝗢𝗙 𝗥𝗔𝗜𝗟𝗪𝗔𝗬 𝗧𝗥𝗔𝗖𝗞 𝗙𝗥𝗢𝗠 𝗞𝗛𝗔𝗡𝗘𝗪𝗔𝗟 𝗧𝗢 𝗥𝗔𝗜𝗪𝗜𝗡𝗗


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## FuturePAF

I hope they start in the areas of worst track (and possibly structural deficient Br, so we can avoid major accidents first and foremost. The area near Sukkir has terrible tracks the last time I heard. It’s these worst places that should be rebuilt first.

The. We can build new signals systems, and then the major ports and stations, and then finally the tracks in between all these.

If there is one thing the government should open up to Overseas Pakistanis investing in its the railways. They have good potential to get ROI especially if a connection to Central Asia can be built, either from Quetta to Turkmenistan, Peshawar to Uzbekistan, or up through Gilgit Baltistan to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The Pakistan Railways (PR) planned to upgrade and rehabilitate the Narowal-Kartarpur track to facilitate Sikh pilgrims visiting Gurdwara Darbar Sahib Kartarpur from across the border, it emerged on Wednesday.*

A feasibility report prepared in this regard is likely to be presented to the Ministry of Railways this week. It takes into account several important features of the prospective track, including its cost, maintenance of station buildings, railway gates, signal system and waiting rooms.

The section has been inactive since 2003 due to its decrepit and faulty lines and had been deemed unsafe for operations. Under the project, a new railway track will be laid at a cost of Rs1 billion.

According to the details, the railway authorities took the decision to provide better facilities and smooth travelling to the pilgrims.

The station masters' rooms, ticket booths, cabins, signal systems, railway gates and waiting rooms for pilgrims will be upgraded.

Meanwhile, special measures will be taken to ensure that the passengers are provided adequate facilities for unloading and loading their luggage from the train as compared to the normal railway stations and for carrying them to and from the station.

According to the sources, PR Chief Executive Officer Nisar Ahmed Memon said that with the resumption of train service, not only the pilgrims would get a decent travel facility, the railways would also generate more revenue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Pakistan Railways cargo service to be Reformed*

Pakistan Railways is determined to upgrade cargo transportation services to facilitate the industry, said Pakistan Railways Secretary Habibur Rehman Gilani.

He also said that the initiative would reduce the cost of doing business for the industry and enable exporters to compete with regional competitors.

He dispelled the impression that cargo handling was not a priority of the entity.

“Cargo handling by Pakistan Railways increased from 0.4 million tons in 2012 to over 5 million tons in 2017,” he revealed.

He expressed the commitment to further improve the cargo handling segment by focusing on cost-effective, expeditious, and state-of-the-art cargo movement.

“Pakistan Railways, being an essential component of economic security of the country, is being upgraded to ensure least human interaction for the provision of quality services,” he said.

“The department has already outsourced its freight handling segment to Pakistan Railways Freight Transportation Company and we are in the process of outsourcing passenger trains as well.”

He announced complete facilitation for businessmen from his organization in terms of logistics and cargo transportation.

The secretary called for forming a joint railways-Aptma committee for the resolution of day-to-day operational issues.

Speaking on the occasion, Aptma Chairman Rahim Nasir highlighted the strengths and potential of the textile industry of Pakistan.

He emphasized that the textile sector was on a growth trajectory with a lofty export target of $21 billion for the current fiscal year.
He pointed out that the sector shipped merchandise worth $15 billion abroad last year.

“The industry is set to receive a new investment of $5 billion, add 100 new plants and create 500,000 extra jobs,” he announced.

He appreciated the government for providing an enabling environment for the growth of the textile industry. “The consequent increase in exports is earning foreign exchange for the country.”

The Aptma chairman proposed a dedicated freight corridor for effective and expeditious transportation of cargo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC’s ML-I is a strategic project of BRI*

November 30, 2021





Upgradation of the Pakistan Railway’s Mainline-I, which runs north to south connecting the country, is envisaged under the multibillion dollar China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) – a flagship project of the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI). The goal is to revamp and modernize the dilapidated railway infrastructure of Pakistan. 

The project has great strategic importance for Pakistan and China, as it would revive the backbone of the railway network. The project was declared a “strategic project” by the Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) of CPEC in 2017. It, thus, reflects a high-level consensus between leadership and policymakers of both countries.

Significance of the ML-I project can be gauged from the fact that Pakistan’s present railway track and allied infrastructure were initiated during the 19th century under the British Raj. In 1947, at the time of independence, Pakistan inherited the same infrastructure and continued to run it. Now population dynamics have changed and along with it the infrastructure has degraded as it is a 150 year old system.

A modern railway network is a strategic requirement of Pakistan’s economy and supply chain systems. It will improve logistics transportation systems, save transportation time, promote connectivity and improve the quality of travel across the country.

The goal of connectivity through CPEC is unachievable without upgrading the ML-1 of Pakistan railways. The upgradation and expansion of ML-1 is, thus, considered as a big milestone in the improvement and modernization of Pakistan railways.

ML-I spans nearly 1,872 kilometers. 
The estimated cost of expansion and reconstruction of the ML-1 projects is $6.8 billion.

In 2015, technical experts from both China and Pakistan undertook a joint feasibility study. It was carried out by China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group Corporation, Ltd, NESPAK and PRACS. The report from the feasibility study was deliberated at the JCC in 2017, and at that time, the committee approved the study and gave a go-ahead for the next stage of the project i.e., realizing financial close and finalizing the design and other technical details.

Under the proposed framework, the ML-I project consists of three packages: first, to upgrade the track between Lala Musa to Lahore, Lahore to Multan, and Nawab Shah to Rohri. The second package will focus on modernization of the track between Lala Musa and Rawalpindi, Nowshera-Peshawar and Hyderabad Karachi section. The third package will focus on upgradation of Multan Khanewal to Sukkur section.

After the upgradation and completion of the project, the entire track will be a modern dual track. 


. The speed of passenger trains will increase from existing 65-110 kilometers per hour to 160 kilometers per hour, while freight trains will be able to run at the speed of 120 kilometer per hour. Moreover, Pakistan railways will have a computer based signaling and control system, reducing inefficiencies and accidents, while grade separation will be implemented to ensure the safety of train operations.

It was in 2017 that JCC agreed to undertake the project and the framework agreement was signed in May, 2017 during the visit to Beijing of then Prime Minister Nawab Sharif. Since then, both sides have remained engaged in talks for financial closure, with work not yet commenced. For three years, both sides have negotiated on the estimated cost of the project and mode of financing.

Earlier, it was suggested that the project would cost more than $8 billion. This was an expensive undertaking for Pakistan, as the federal government had initially approved the project cost of $7.2 billion over eight years. Pakistan sought to reduce the cost. In 2020, both sides agreed to a reduce projected cost of $6.8 billion and the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council approved the project in August 2020.

Next, talks commenced for exploring financing arrangements for the project. Pakistan sought government concessional loan from China on low-interest rates in the USD denomination, as it considers ML-I a strategic project for both sides. China proposed a combination of commercial and concessional loans, with mix of RMB and USD components. The interest rates in Pakistan’s proposed financing facility are lower than the China proposed arrangement.

Given Pakistan’s current economic challenges, partly owing to the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic, it will be a difficult undertaking for Pakistan to make timely payments if it takes commercial loans for the ML-I project. It would also lead to delays in the implementation of the project and possible cost overruns. Already the start of the project has been delayed for over four years. Given ML-I is a strategic project and consensus was reached between the leaders of two countries, it is important that both sides address such issues in a timely manner for early commencement of the construction of the project.

In September, 10th JCC was held virtually and the two sides reviewed progress on CPEC projects. Pakistan and China also reviewed progress on ML-I project and decided to remain engaged on finalizing its financing arrangements. As both countries consider ML-I a strategic project, it would be in their common interest for both to display flexibility and finalize the financing mechanism through a proactive approach.

After its completion ML-I will play a major role in enhancing connectivity and supporting new economic activity. Pakistan has already proposed extension of ML-I to the Torkham border and onwards to Afghanistan. 

The Chinese side has expressed interest in exploring such an extension. When materialized, ML-I it will inevitably enhance connectivity with Afghanistan, Central Asia and directly enhance Pakistan and China’s trade with Iran, Turkey and Central Asia and go on to become a success story of the BRI. Besides, ML-I will be cherished as China’s major contribution toward Pakistan and its people’s well being from an old and time tested friend. Both Pakistan and China still rejoice and take pride in the joint venture construction of the Karakoram Highway; ML-I would be an additional feather in the cap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hutchinson Ports Pakistan commenced testing their freight train operations by sending laden boxes to Lahore from Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Pakistan, Uzbekistan vow to expedite construction work on Trans Afghan Railway project*

Pakistan and Uzbekistan have reaffirmed to expedite work on construction of Trans Afghan Railway between Tashkent, Kabul and Islamabad.

The resolve was expressed during meeting between Minister for Railways Azam Khan Swati and Transport Minister of Uzbekistan in Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Christmas train will take passengers from Karachi to Lahore, Karachi to Sialkot, and vice versa.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

€170 Million investment by Al Furqan Group UAE, for the construction of a new 105km rail track under Thar Coal Rail Track Project.

Railway Constructions Pakistan Limited (RAILCOP) has signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with M/s Al Furqan Holdings Private Ltd and BIL Pakistan (Pvt.) Ltd for the construction of a new 105-kilometer rail track in Thar Coal...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Turkey-Iran-Pakistan cargo train restarts after 10-year halt*

ITI can complete journey between the 3 countries in about 14 days, much faster and less costly than alternate route


Anadolu Agency
December 21, 2021







The Istanbul-Tehran-Islamabad (ITI) cargo train was started in 2009 but suspended in 2011. PHOTO: ANADOLU AGENCY

*KARACHI: *Following a 10-year hiatus, a freight train service between Turkey, Iran, and Pakistan was re-launched on Tuesday in a major boost for trade among the three countries and within the region.

The Istanbul-Tehran-Islamabad (ITI) cargo train was started in 2009 but suspended in 2011 due to several delays in Pakistan.

It can complete the journey between the three countries in about 14 days, much faster and less costly than the alternate sea route.

The train departed from Pakistan’s capital for Europe’s largest city with dozens of containers.
It will cover 1,990 kilometers (1,235 miles) inside Pakistan, before crossing through the Taftan border for a 2,603-kilometer (1,620 miles) stretch in Iran.






The train will travel some 1,850 kilometres (1,150 miles) in Turkey, passing through the capital Ankara before reaching its final stop in Istanbul.

Turkey, Pakistan, and Iran are founders of the Economic Cooperation Organisation (ECO), a 10-member regional cooperation bloc that was established in 1964 as the Regional Cooperation for Development and renamed ECO in 1985.

The decision to resume the ITI cargo train service was taken at a ministerial meeting of ECO member states in 2020.

At Tuesday’s ceremony in Islamabad, Pakistan’s Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi hailed the “historic” development as a step that will open new avenues for trade and business in the region and beyond.

He said an ITI passenger train could also be launched in the future to further enhance regional connectivity and economic integration.

Mustafa Yurdakul, Turkey’s ambassador to Pakistan, said the resumption of the cargo train service is an important move part of the ECO framework and vision.

“This project has been on the agenda for a long time. It is a step that will improve bilateral cooperation and bolster economic and commercial exchanges between our countries,” he said, emphasising that the rail link should be extended further to other parts of Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan-Iran-Turkey cargo train inaugurated in Islamabad, 
It will open new avenues of trade and business in the region & beyond ‼
Train will complete journey in 1️4 days, covering 1235 miles in Pakistan, 1620 miles in Iran, 1150 miles in Turkey, to reach its destination Istanbul ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan-Iran-Turkiye cargo train reaches Ankara, restarting route after 10 years*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
*Anadolu*
8:22 PM | January 05, 2022


A ceremony was held at the Turkish capital on Wednesday to mark the arrival of the first Islamabad-Tehran-Istanbul (ITI) train carrying goods from Pakistan to Turkiye, via Iran after the resumption of its operations.

The ITI cargo train started its journey from Islamabad on Dec. 21, 2021, and arrived in Ankara in around 13 days. Turkey's Transport and Infrastructure Minister Adil Karaismailoglu, Member of Pakistan National Assembly Makhdoom Zain Hussain Qureshi, and Iranian Ambassador to Turkiye Mohammad Farazmand attended the ceremony.

Departing from the Margalla station in Islamabad, the train took a route of 5,981 kilometers (3,666 miles) in 12 days and 21 hours. The cargo train aims to boost trade between Pakistan, Iran, and Turkiye. It comprises eight loaded wagons, 20 feet each with a capacity of 22 tons.

Karaismailoglu in his speech said the new railway will offer new options to the industrialists and businesspeople on the Pakistan-Iran-Turkiye route.

"It will save time and cost compared to sea transportation between Pakistan and Turkiye, which takes 35 days, and will lead to the development of trade between the two countries," he said.

"Thus, with the Islamabad-Tehran-Istanbul train, a new railway corridor will be provided to our exporters in the south of Asia -- having the highest population density globally -- reaching Pakistan, neighboring India, China, Afghanistan, and Iran. In this way, our country will be one step closer to its goals of becoming a bridge and logistics base between Asia and Europe," Karaismailoglu added.

Speaking at the ceremony, Qureshi highlighted that the ITI train would play an important role in enhancing regional connectivity and promotion of economic and commercial activities in the ECO (Economic Cooperation Organization) region. Iran, Pakistan, and Turkiye established the Regional Cooperation for Development organization in 1964 and renamed it ECO in 1985.

Qureshi added that the train would offer Pakistan an opportunity to further increase its exports and strengthen its connectivity with international markets, including in Europe.

"The current government in Pakistan believes in regional connectivity and we feel that to play a role at the national stage we need to be economically reliable. In order to do that, we need to not only have peace in our region but also increase the trade within our neighborhood and this ITI project will become a friendship project.

"We get access to the European markets and Turkey gets access to the central Asian states so it is a mutually beneficial arrangement and I hope it will be sustainable and we can grow from it further," Qureshi told Anadolu Agency in an interview.

Ambassador Farazmand in his speech said the ITI railway project was first launched in 2009 under the economic cooperation organization but remained suspended due to technical issues and restarted after 10 years.

He emphasized that the three countries also plan to launch a passenger train to the same route in the near future.

The first train from Islamabad to Istanbul was inaugurated on Aug. 14, 2009. Since then, eight trains have been dispatched from Pakistan to Turkiye. Turkiye has also dispatched six trains to Pakistan, but the train service was discontinued due to floods in Pakistan in 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan-Iran-Turkiye cargo train reaches Ankara, restarting route after 10 years*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/haber
> *Anadolu*
> 8:22 PM | January 05, 2022
> 
> 
> A ceremony was held at the Turkish capital on Wednesday to mark the arrival of the first Islamabad-Tehran-Istanbul (ITI) train carrying goods from Pakistan to Turkiye, via Iran after the resumption of its operations.
> 
> The ITI cargo train started its journey from Islamabad on Dec. 21, 2021, and arrived in Ankara in around 13 days. Turkey's Transport and Infrastructure Minister Adil Karaismailoglu, Member of Pakistan National Assembly Makhdoom Zain Hussain Qureshi, and Iranian Ambassador to Turkiye Mohammad Farazmand attended the ceremony.
> 
> Departing from the Margalla station in Islamabad, the train took a route of 5,981 kilometers (3,666 miles) in 12 days and 21 hours. The cargo train aims to boost trade between Pakistan, Iran, and Turkiye. It comprises eight loaded wagons, 20 feet each with a capacity of 22 tons.
> 
> Karaismailoglu in his speech said the new railway will offer new options to the industrialists and businesspeople on the Pakistan-Iran-Turkiye route.
> 
> "It will save time and cost compared to sea transportation between Pakistan and Turkiye, which takes 35 days, and will lead to the development of trade between the two countries," he said.
> 
> "Thus, with the Islamabad-Tehran-Istanbul train, a new railway corridor will be provided to our exporters in the south of Asia -- having the highest population density globally -- reaching Pakistan, neighboring India, China, Afghanistan, and Iran. In this way, our country will be one step closer to its goals of becoming a bridge and logistics base between Asia and Europe," Karaismailoglu added.
> 
> Speaking at the ceremony, Qureshi highlighted that the ITI train would play an important role in enhancing regional connectivity and promotion of economic and commercial activities in the ECO (Economic Cooperation Organization) region. Iran, Pakistan, and Turkiye established the Regional Cooperation for Development organization in 1964 and renamed it ECO in 1985.
> 
> Qureshi added that the train would offer Pakistan an opportunity to further increase its exports and strengthen its connectivity with international markets, including in Europe.
> 
> "The current government in Pakistan believes in regional connectivity and we feel that to play a role at the national stage we need to be economically reliable. In order to do that, we need to not only have peace in our region but also increase the trade within our neighborhood and this ITI project will become a friendship project.
> 
> "We get access to the European markets and Turkey gets access to the central Asian states so it is a mutually beneficial arrangement and I hope it will be sustainable and we can grow from it further," Qureshi told Anadolu Agency in an interview.
> 
> Ambassador Farazmand in his speech said the ITI railway project was first launched in 2009 under the economic cooperation organization but remained suspended due to technical issues and restarted after 10 years.
> 
> He emphasized that the three countries also plan to launch a passenger train to the same route in the near future.
> 
> The first train from Islamabad to Istanbul was inaugurated on Aug. 14, 2009. Since then, eight trains have been dispatched from Pakistan to Turkiye. Turkiye has also dispatched six trains to Pakistan, but the train service was discontinued due to floods in Pakistan in 2009.



In light of this project, and hopefully a railway through Gilgit Baltistan to China, should Pakistan switch to the standard gauge? Now, before Mainline 1’s reconstruction has begun, is a chance for Pakistan to better link Europe and Asia through a common rail gauge.

There would not need to be time consuming and costly change of gauge transfer of goods, tourists train could literally start in Beijing and go to London on the same train, so could cargo trains.

Secondly, by switch to the gauge used by at least 60% of the world, Pakistan could buy from any number of companies without having those companies having to adapt their designs to the current colonial era train gauge.

Standard gauge is narrower then the current gauge and could allow for faster speeds while at the same time cutting costs because they would require smaller (narrower) tunnels and narrower viaducts and bridges in key places.

The older track could be repurposed in many parts of the country for commuter trains and existing train sets could be run on current tracks, while the new tracks could take on the national cargo and higher speed passenger rail duties.

Just a thought

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Railways launches Pakistan’s first ever ‘Reefer Freight Train’*


by The Frontier Post






Karachi: As a major breakthrough in national logistics & cargo infrastructure, Pakistan Railways successfully launches country’s first ever Reefer Freight Train aiming to provide more economical and environment friendly freight solutions.

According to details, Marine Group of Companies in collaboration with Pakistan Railways achieved the milestone by operating Pakistan’s first ever containerized refrigerated train in Dec 2021 which departed from dry port of Marine International Container Terminal (MICT) Prem Nagar, Lahore and arrived at Wazir Mansion Karachi.

This intermodal cold chain solution enabled by ‘Pakistan Railways Freight Transportation Company (PRFTC) who facilitates the rail infrastructure operated by ‘Pakistan Intermodal Limited’ (PIL) and CMA CGM Pakistan providing commercial support for this new cold chain corridor.

From the past 05 years Pakistan Intermodal Ltd is playing a pivotal role in operating containerized freight trains in Pakistan and realizing the potential of Reefer containers, operated Pakistan’s first ever reefer block train carrying 24 Units – 40 feet reefers of CMA CGM Pakistan from MICT – Dry port at Prem Nagar – Lahore to Wazir Mansion Karachi and transported the Reefer boxed through PakGo trucking short haul services to Karachi Port completing the journey successfully.

The new operational phase begins with one train a week with plans for this service to operate twelve trains in a month. Freight trains can minimize the delivery time and reduce emissions to the atmosphere of greenhouse gasses. On average, railroads are three to four times more fuel efficient than trucks.

That means moving freight by rail instead of truck lowers greenhouse gas emissions by up to 75%, on average.

As more and more road-based reefer cargo finds its way to more economically and environmentally viable options. Pakistan Intermodal Limited (PIL) reefer block train system can generate billions of rupees annually in revenue for Pakistan Railways if the containerized freight trains are operated on schedule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The huge and powerful dark green locomotive attached to a long line of big and small freight containers awaited the inauguration ceremony to be off on its way at the Hutchison Ports Pakistan, also known as the South Asia Pakistan Terminal, on Monday.

Then as soon as the ribbon was cut, it honked loudly while making the slouching guests sit up straight in their chairs as it chugged away on its new ballastless tracks. Expected to take away the traffic congestion caused by container trucks on roads and highways here, this freight train will reach its destination, Lahore, in up to four days.

The freight train service also coincides with the commissioning of a 3.7km, high-tech train track laid at the Hutchison Ports Pakistan connecting the facility to the rest of the country in a seamless manner through Pakistan Railway’s extensive network spread throughout the country.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Falconless

Is the ML-1 Project dead?


----------



## Maula Jatt

Falconless said:


> Is the ML-1 Project dead?


Nah 
But it should be dead, white elephant


----------



## ghazi52

Attock Kurd.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan government is set to build a dedicated double-track corridor from Karachi Port to a new rail-to-logistics terminal in Pipri Marshalling Yard to tackle port congestion.*

According to sources, around 10,000 containers were parked at Karachi Port, which was a cause of severe congestion.

The matter was referred to the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) but no response came.

Furthermore, the matter of lack of storage space at the West Wharf was still pending resolution.
The Ministry of Railways, in a meeting of the Cabinet Committee on Transport and Logistics, sought its support for executing the plan of building a double-track corridor.

It was pointed out that a rail logistics study, carried out with the assistance of World Bank, had recommended the development of a dedicated double-track corridor from Karachi Port to a new rail-to-logistics terminal in Pipri Marshalling Yard.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Flight of falcon

Sainthood 101 said:


> Nah
> But it should be dead, white elephant




Care to spread your knowledge ?


----------



## ghazi52

This Study therefore takes a holistic approach to the problem. It will result in solution for better transport system management by capitalizing on dysfunctional facilities and rehabilitating the accessibility requirements of Cargo traffic emanating from the Port by using a Multi Modal approach to solve the ills of existing and potential traffic intensity problems and convert into an efficient solution by reducing the traffic demand on existing road space.

The proposal centers around developing a Shuttle Train System to transfer KPT generated cargo including Containers to Pipri Marshalling Yard located east of KPT is about 45 Kms by rail and 48 Kms by road along N-5 highway for further processing of cargo related handling procedures. The Pipri Marshalling yard is spread over around 2000 Acres (810 Hectares) is grossly underutilized with a complex of Rail lines, hump and switching facilities to allow formation of trains for dispatch onwards to up Country.

The project proposes to undertake a condition survey of the Network infrastructure within and around the periphery of KPT and develop a rehabilitation plan to bring about a system of optimal utilization of the Rail Complex with its related components. The connectivity to all shore side facilities of the Berths including the SAPT Stage-I initial and proposed extension plans for the following development and commissioning of planned modules of the multi stages of DWCT as per Master Plan. This plan envisages construction of 11 additional berths ultimately to consist of 5 kms of Quay length. The DWCT projected demand for Cargo will have to be taken into consideration. Implementation of the 4 berths module connectivity with surrounding road network and the circulation of Truck Traffic to gain access from east and western network are already being implemented by KPT.

On the demand side the KPT has forecasted massive future cargo tonnage. Indeed, this has led to consideration for Cross Harbour Bridge (KCH) for which feasibility studies were undertaken and updated. Considering the heavy cost of KHC, the KPT has considered the feasibility of an expressway to be built bypassing all existing traffic bottlenecks and directly facilitating the port related traffic to Northern bypass for ultimate access to M-9 presently being upgraded to Motorway standard. This feasibility study proposes to utilize the existing rail infrastructure to be improved and move port related traffic directly to Pipri Marshalling yard. The trucking industry seeking their share of Cargo loading will take place at the Marshalling yard thus obviating their need to be at KPT to collect the cargo. Similarly, the incoming cargo for loading upto vessels for export could be delivered by the Shuttle Trains from Pipri Marshalling Yard to KPT for their onward loading on vessels.

The need assessment will therefore require a number of surveys both classified counts, OD Surveys, opinion surveys, willingness to pay existing storage capacity surveys including charges and Rail Yards within the port area. Similarly, Railway System Connectivity and condition surveys will be undertaken. There will also be surveys with respect to Vehicular Traffic specifically those that may conflict with the rail alignment.

A cost modal will be developed to allow for testing of various Scenario’s designed to study the cost implications, for example, the TPX yard of Karachi Port Trust a facility spread over 344 Hectare is already connected with the Port Rail Line. If this is included as part of the route to Pipri yard, its terminal costs may have cost implications. Similarly, the yard owned by Pakistan Railways and connected to KPT may also be considered for intermediate cargo handling could have cost implications.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

New Bahawalpur Railway Station...






..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

^^^
*Pakistan and China agreed to execute the much-awaited mega ML-1 Pakistan Railway Up-gradation Project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) on a priority basis.*

The agreement was reached at a virtual held meeting between the CPEC Authority and the National Development and Reforms Commission (NDRC) of China to follow up on the decisions taken during the recent visit of the prime minister to China.

Special Assistant to Prime Minister (SAPM) on CPEC Affairs Khalid Mansoor and Director-General NDRC co-chaired the meeting. The ambassador of Pakistan in China also participated.

The meeting decided that Pakistan Railways would immediately contact the National Railway Administration (NEA) to work out further details of the project.

The meetings also discussed the schedule for holding of meetings of Joint Working Groups (JWG) for various sectors. It was decided that meetings of the Joint Working Groups for Industrial Cooperation, Information Technology, Science and Technology and Agriculture would be held in the near future.

The NDRC director-general said that the relevant Chinese institutions were already taking the necessary actions to implement the understandings reached during the visit.

The SAPM CPEC Affairs stated that the prime minister’s meeting with the Chinese leadership had been extremely fruitful and the relevant institutions of the two countries were fully geared to take the necessary steps to translate the understandings reached at the highest level into actual actions on the ground at the earliest.

The NDRC director general stated that the relevant Chinese institutions were already taking the necessary actions to implement the understandings reached during the visit. He said that the Chinese side attaches the utmost importance to the ML-1 project and several internal meetings between the National Railway Administration and other relevant institutions have been held to work out the modalities and prepare for execution of the first phase of the project.
^^>>>>

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
4


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> *.
> Pakistan Railway Projects.
> 
> Sahiwal Railway Station upgradtion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Narrowal Railway Station upgradtion*



Why is Pakistan railway going for the colonial architecture of the British Raj? The building should have a more modern and green architecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> ^^^
> *Pakistan and China agreed to execute the much-awaited mega ML-1 Pakistan Railway Up-gradation Project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) on a priority basis.*
> 
> The agreement was reached at a virtual held meeting between the CPEC Authority and the National Development and Reforms Commission (NDRC) of China to follow up on the decisions taken during the recent visit of the prime minister to China.
> 
> Special Assistant to Prime Minister (SAPM) on CPEC Affairs Khalid Mansoor and Director-General NDRC co-chaired the meeting. The ambassador of Pakistan in China also participated.
> 
> The meeting decided that Pakistan Railways would immediately contact the National Railway Administration (NEA) to work out further details of the project.
> 
> The meetings also discussed the schedule for holding of meetings of Joint Working Groups (JWG) for various sectors. It was decided that meetings of the Joint Working Groups for Industrial Cooperation, Information Technology, Science and Technology and Agriculture would be held in the near future.
> 
> The NDRC director-general said that the relevant Chinese institutions were already taking the necessary actions to implement the understandings reached during the visit.
> 
> The SAPM CPEC Affairs stated that the prime minister’s meeting with the Chinese leadership had been extremely fruitful and the relevant institutions of the two countries were fully geared to take the necessary steps to translate the understandings reached at the highest level into actual actions on the ground at the earliest.
> 
> The NDRC director general stated that the relevant Chinese institutions were already taking the necessary actions to implement the understandings reached during the visit. He said that the Chinese side attaches the utmost importance to the ML-1 project and several internal meetings between the National Railway Administration and other relevant institutions have been held to work out the modalities and prepare for execution of the first phase of the project.
> ^^>>>>


I hope they keep a focus on building it to prioritize freight traffic so it can pay for itself, and only being secondarily a passenger line. For passengers, there are bus options at all price points, but we can’t afford to create white elephants that need subsidies. We need a revenue generating asset, not another black hole.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

FuturePAF said:


> I hope they keep a focus on building it to prioritize freight traffic so it can pay for itself, and only being secondarily a passenger line. For passengers, there are bus options at all price points, but we can’t afford to create white elephants that need subsidies. We need a revenue generating asset, not another black hole.


You can look at the China-Laos high speed railway, it began operations last year and handles both passenger and freight, big economic boon for both countries with increased efficiency of travel and trade. It's a shame the ML-1 couldn't begin construction years ago so that it could be in operation today

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

,.
Pakistan railways ready to revamp centuries-old ‘coolie system'​From developing application, providing digital armbands, government will register porters to facilitate perks

Anadolu Agency
March 26, 2022


*LAHORE: *Pakistan Railways is set to change the centuries-old traditions of porters being hired by private contractors because the practice was exploitative and extorting contracts in the form of bonded labor.

Coinciding with the World Railways Workers Day, celebrated March 27, the Chief Executive Railways Zafar Zaman Ranjha said: “The proposal that is titled ‘Madadgaars,’ that means a helping hand, is ready and will be presented to the authorities for the approval in coming days. Because the private contractor exploits the wages of the porters through different and difficult contracts.”

The history of the institution of a “coolie,” or porter, on the railways on the subcontinent, is still alive after hundred years.

Their services are extremely pivotal for passengers at railway stations because the trains are designated to certain platforms and due to the old network of stairs and bridges in the stations, passengers cannot carry heavy luggage from one platform to another.

“These railway stations are not upgraded as the railway stations in Europe or West. They have a history. These bridges and stairs are more than a hundred years old. The Lahore Railway station was made shortly after 1857 and was renovated over the period of time but its main skeleton was never changed, that’s why porters are the backbone of our facilitation to the passengers and they also deserve a good wage and better quality of life,” said Zaman.

The proposal to revamp the existing porter system in the railway network is modeled on Alfred Marshall’s renowned “Efficiency Wage Theory” which signifies that higher wages induce better service delivery.

*Digitalization of porter system*

Along with new policies, a web-based mobile application will also be launched that will provide a database of all authorized and registered Madadgaars at a station along with their photographs and a specified file for complaints.

“With all the updated features, people will be able to pre-book the Madadgaar before coming to the station and the approved charges will be paid to the Madadgaars for their services by the passengers that will save them time and also the Madadgaars could keep the track on their earnings,” Zaman told Anadolu agency.

New uniforms and a Madadgaar desk will be set up at stations. A GPS-based armband that could pinpoint the location of Madadgaars will be implemented and it will also record the conversation between the Madadgaar and the passenger.

*Legacy of the porters*

Muhammad Hanif, 85, came to the Lahore Railway station after partition and can still narrate stories of passengers who traveled on trains during the partition in 1947.

“I came to Lahore from district Karnal, Panipat India and I started working as a porter on this railway station when I was 15 years old. I have seen thousands of people reaching their destinations and millions of stories unfolding in front of my eyes. But I always wished that the government should do something for us,” said Hanif.

Welcoming the decision to digitalize the porters, Ashfaq Ahmed, representative of the porter’s union said, “Who does not want to earn a better livelihood? But it is too early to say anything about this digitalization.”

Salman Rashid, Pakistan’s renowned travel writer who traveled throughout his life via train, reminisced about the old and glorious time of railway workers and said: “The station master used to wear a crisp uniform. And the porters were young and vibrant in the 1960s and 1970s. With the passage of time, our quality of rail has decreased and for that, the government is only responsible.”

Railways until the late 2000s had marvelous dine-in bogies in which the staff used to serve freshly cooked food and trained waiters used to exchange trays of food from outside of the windows and doors of the moving trains.

“The government had one task to manage the already established railway system. The glorious Khyber mail even had showers installed in it and we used to dine-in in separate areas, but they did not do it right. We have to see what their new projects will be but cannot comment on them before time. But upgrading the system with the latest technology is the need of the hour,” said Rashid.

;'.;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Pakistan on Tuesday again requested China to consider financing the single largest China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project – the $6.8 billion Mainline-I (ML1) project – after the Railways Ministry disclosed that Beijing was not willing to fund the scheme due to objections over the approved cost.

The request was made by Planning Minister Ahsan Iqbal in a meeting with the Chinese Charge d’ Affairs to Pakistan Miss Pang Chunxue.

Iqbal also assured the Chinese diplomat that his government would resolve issues of a delay in payments of *Rs300 billion to Chinese independent power plants (IPPs), which led to shutting down 1,980 megawatts generation capacity.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Pakistan Railways plans to manufacture passenger coaches in the future through “technology transfer” from China at its Carriage Factory in Islamabad.

"To have its passenger coaches, Pakistan Railways is sending engineers and technical teams to China for world-class training," said Zafar Zaman Ranjha, Chairman Pakistan Railways, in a statement late Friday night, adding that the technology transfer will benefit Pakistan's economy in the future.

The Chairman further said that for the comfortable travel of passengers, Pakistan is purchasing 230 passenger coaches from China.

According to him, the company (CRRC Tangshan) which is supplying the coaches to Pakistan will bear the expenses of Pakistani engineers and the technical team. “The training of officers will not have any financial impact on the revenue budget of Pakistan Railways,” he added.

In November 2021, Pakistan Railways signed a contract with CRRC Tangshan Co., Ltd. to supply 230 high-speed passenger coaches to Pakistan. The passenger trains include 80 economic coaches and 80 air-conditioned standard trains and some lounge-type trains. The trains will run at 180km/h with wide-gauge bogies.

CRRC Tangshan Co., Ltd., which was built in 1881, is the first Chinese railway equipment manufacturing company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
PR team to inspect prototypes of Chinese coaches​Khalid Hasnain
August 7, 2022


LAHORE: The Pakistan Railways (PR), in near future, is all set to inspect prototype models of the state-of-the-art passenger coaches and high-capacity freight wagons it wants to procure from a leading Chinese company.

Several junior and senior officials will also travel to China soon where some of them will inspect the models (as per specifications, designs etc) and some will take part in training being organised by the Chinese firm as a part of two different contracts to transfer technology of manufacturing modern coaches in Pakistan, _Dawn_ has learnt.

“Under $140 million contract (Rs31 billion approximately) awarded by Pakistan Railways, a Chinese company is liable to manufacture 230 state-of-the-art passenger coaches, out of which 46 will be provided to us in the form of completely built unit (CBU) and the remaining 184 will be manufactured here in Pakistan by our engineers and technical staff under supervision of the Chinese,” PR’s Chief Mechanical Engineer (CME) Abdul Haseeb explained while talking to _Dawn_ on Saturday.
*
“The contract of procuring 800 wagons and 20 brake wagons is separate to this contract,” he added.*



> Officials will visit China for training as a part of technology transfer


The manufacturing of 184 coaches in Pakistan, according to him, is a part of the contract called “Transfer of Technology” after which the PR would not require any help from China for manufacturing of such rolling stock.

To a question, Mr Haseeb said, for the coaches planned to be manufactured in Pakistan (The PR Carriage Factory, Islamabad), the Chinese firm would be responsible to provide spare parts and raw material.

He said the officials proceeding to China included 18 for design inspection, 20 for other sorts of inspections and the rest for participating in the training related to transfer of technology.

According to another contract, the PR is set to procure as many as 800 high capacity wagons and 20 brake vans and a letter of credit has already been opened in March, this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> PR team to inspect prototypes of Chinese coaches​Khalid Hasnain
> August 7, 2022
> 
> 
> LAHORE: The Pakistan Railways (PR), in near future, is all set to inspect prototype models of the state-of-the-art passenger coaches and high-capacity freight wagons it wants to procure from a leading Chinese company.
> 
> Several junior and senior officials will also travel to China soon where some of them will inspect the models (as per specifications, designs etc) and some will take part in training being organised by the Chinese firm as a part of two different contracts to transfer technology of manufacturing modern coaches in Pakistan, _Dawn_ has learnt.
> 
> “Under $140 million contract (Rs31 billion approximately) awarded by Pakistan Railways, a Chinese company is liable to manufacture 230 state-of-the-art passenger coaches, out of which 46 will be provided to us in the form of completely built unit (CBU) and the remaining 184 will be manufactured here in Pakistan by our engineers and technical staff under supervision of the Chinese,” PR’s Chief Mechanical Engineer (CME) Abdul Haseeb explained while talking to _Dawn_ on Saturday.
> 
> *“The contract of procuring 800 wagons and 20 brake wagons is separate to this contract,” he added.*
> 
> 
> The manufacturing of 184 coaches in Pakistan, according to him, is a part of the contract called “Transfer of Technology” after which the PR would not require any help from China for manufacturing of such rolling stock.
> 
> To a question, Mr Haseeb said, for the coaches planned to be manufactured in Pakistan (The PR Carriage Factory, Islamabad), the Chinese firm would be responsible to provide spare parts and raw material.
> 
> He said the officials proceeding to China included 18 for design inspection, 20 for other sorts of inspections and the rest for participating in the training related to transfer of technology.
> 
> According to another contract, the PR is set to procure as many as 800 high capacity wagons and 20 brake vans and a letter of credit has already been opened in March, this year.


Any indication what type of passenger coaches they plan to procure and produce? Hopefully it will be coaches in the same category as the Amtrak Venture cars; able to go 200 kmph. If train travel times are shorter then bus travel times, the higher cost could be worth it for passengers and Pakistan railways to attract passengers making connections from airlines as well as domestic and international tourists. Passenger rail should no longer be seen as the cheapest form of transportation for intercity travel (that should be the domain of bus companies that can compete with each other). Rail should be a more premium product, so the railways can focus on freight and remaining profitable so they can self sustain themselves and fund their own expansion. To that end Pakistan Rail will also need land along the tracks to create its own SEZs; to maximize its share of national logistics such as agricultural products and export earning products like textiles.









Siemens Venture - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





But honestly, I hope they go for full train sets of the CR200J, so that once a section has been upgraded the train can full utilize its full speed.

Also, I hope Pakistan switches to standard gauge rail for all main lines. Should the train have a connection to Iran or China, there won’t be a need for change of gauge operations. Also it will prevent Indian forces from utilizing any of our railways in the event of an invasion scenario. Also, with a switch to standard gauge rail, Pakistan can buy from a lot more suppliers without having to adapt the trains to the south Asian rail gauge.

Main line 1 should be built from Karachi Northwards, so that it is prioritizing freight getting to world markets. If built on a business model, it can help the build out of the other main lines such as the one to Faisalabad (a major textile exporter) on a commercial basis. Also, a lot of the accidents over the past few years happened in Sindh and southern Punjab, especially near Rohri. Areas of high accidents should get top priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Investors from Oman have expressed their keen interest in investment in Pakistan’s Railway Infrastructure Development and Power projects.*

A delegation of Omani investors, under the chairmanship of Al Anvwar Asian Investments, Dr. Anwar Al Balushi, met with Minister for Board of Investment Chaudhary Salik Hussain in Islamabad and informed him about their possible investment.

The delegation expressed their interest in the construction of a 1,087-kilometer-long rail track from Gwadar to Jacobabad, Sindh.

Anvwar Asia Investment Company, which is renowned as a top global facilitator in project financing, also signed a memorandum of understanding earlier this year with Pakistan Railways. It was assisted by Railcop, which prepared a feasibility report of the project.

Media reported that after a comprehensive discussion, the Pakistan Railways decided to sign an agreement with an investment company from Oman, this week, under which the firm will provide initial funding of $500 million for the construction of railway tracks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Coaches in China ready to dispatch to Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
*Pakistan Railways would receive first batch of as many as 50 new coaches from China to upgrade current rolling stock and provide modern facilities to the passengers in December.*

"Out of total 230 coaches around 50 will be provided as completely built units and the remaining 184 to be manufactured in the county by the department's engineers and technical staff under the supervision of the Chinese experts," an official told APP on Monday.

He said the coaches would have the capacity to run at the train's speed of 160 kilometers per hour and the teams of Pakistan Railways were in China for the inspection of the prototypes of the coaches as well as the modern high-capacity wagons.

The official said the experts of China were also proving training to the technical staff of Pakistan Railways on manufacturing of such rolling stock.

He said Pakistan Railway was planning to upgrade the dilapidated track as the Khanpur-Kotri section was not fit for high-speed train operation while most of the Main Line-I (ML-I) parts were fit for the 120km per hour train operation..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Pakistan Railways (PR) and Chinese mechanical engineers are in the process of manufacturing 34 locomotive engines worth Rs1.5 billion at the Mughalpura railway workshop in Lahore.*

Instead of importing the engines, which would have come at a cost of Rs15 billion, around three locomotives are being manufactured each month until all of them are set to be rolled out by next year, sources said.

The engines will be in service on the Lahore, Rawalpindi, Karachi, and Quetta sections.

It is estimated that the engines can be used for freight and passenger trains for the next 11 years.

According to the sources, all these locomotive engines were imported from China in 2014 and a contract was signed with the Chinese company for the maintenance of these engines in 2017.

However, due to some reasons, the project was delayed. “But now that the situation has improved, work on the restoration of these engines has started in right earnest”.

They said by August 2023, a total of 34 locomotives will become fully part of the train operations.

“PR mechanical engineers and Chinese engineers are working together with the workshop staff in shifts,” the sources shared and said that the workers are equipped with modern technology which is low-cost and environment-friendly...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

46 Wagons being loaded for Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,
Once signed, the ML-1 project may take about eight years to reach the commercial operations stage​The project aims to increase passenger train speed from 65 to 160km per hour and freight train from 37 to 120km per hour.

Pakistan and China are planning to arrange bidding for $10 billion Mainline-1 — the 1,872km Railway Track along with associated facilities from Karachi to Peshawar — next month (December) and have agreed to have its foreign exchange component of $8.4bn fully financed through Renminbi (RMB) based Chinese loan.

The bidding would be among the leading Chinese companies to be identified and recommended by the Chinese government. During the meeting of Chinese President Xi Jinping and Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif early this month, both sides agreed to immediately activate their respective teams of technical and financial experts to fast-track progress on the much-delayed project.

The Executive Committee approved the project of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) hours before Prime Minister Sharif’s visit to Beijing at a total cost of $9.85bn subject to the recommendation of cost, technical details by the third party consultant and preferably an equity participation financial model.

The project was part of the original $46bn China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework but could not take off in more than eight years while most of its sister energy sector portfolio was up and running a few years back. The fresh push comes at a time Beijing has already become the single largest lender to Pakistan with an over $23bn existing debt portfolio.

The project aims to increase passenger train speed from 65 to 160km per hour and freight train from 37 to 120km per hour

On the basis of bidding results, the financial teams of the two countries would then finalise detailed term sheets of the Chinese loan and financing plan to be spread over eight years of project implementation. This will be carried out in a way that the entire loan portfolio is not booked on Islamabad’s accounts and instead is drawn gradually in line with the project requirements.

During these meetings, the two sides broadly agreed that the entire Chinese loan would be in RMB as pressed by Beijing since most of the foreign exchange has to be utilised for machinery and material imports from China.

Pakistan had been insisting on a Chinese loan mix of US dollars and RMB. It had to give in given the project’s criticality, whose funding significance has increased manifold after recent devastating floods damaged a lot of railway infrastructure and is posing risks of a major tragedy. The Chinese loan is expected to be a mix of a Central Chinese Government loan and a sovereign guaranteed loan.

The two sides are aiming to complete negotiations leading to commercial contract signing that would be followed by financial closure by the Chinese contractors with a target to hit groundbreaking latest by end-March 2023. After signing, the project is expected to take about eight years and six months to reach the commercial operations stage, i.e. by September 30, 2031.

To cover these milestones, the two sides have extended the five-year framework (second) agreement signed on May 5, 2017, and expired six months ago. The two governments signed the first framework agreement on April 20, 2015, for a feasibility study for ML-1 upgradation and modernisation.

The project cost was estimated at $9.2bn in February 2020, with a financing share of 10:90 between Pakistan and China. However, this was revised to $6.8bn in August 2020 through cost rationalisation, but the Chinese side remained unconvinced and hence uninterested.

The project costs have been revised again to $9.85bn, including a Chinese financing of $8.4bn (85pc), with the remainder of $1.48bn or 15pc to be financed through local resources. At an exchange rate of Rs200/dollar, the total project cost is Rs1.97 trillion, including a Chinese share of Rs1.675tr and Pakistan’s Rs296bn.

Considered the country’s logistic backbone, the ML-1 starts from Karachi, passes through Kotri/Hyderabad, Rohri, Multan, Lahore, Rawalpindi, and terminates at Peshawar but is now in dilapidated condition at present. Its freight and passenger traffic crawls between 37km per hour and 65km per hour, respectively. The 1,872 km line includes a 55km Taxila-Havelian section and a 91km Lodhran-Khanewal section.

The project also involves the upgradation of existing ML-1, the establishment of a dry port near Havelian Railway station, the upgradation of Railway Academy Lahore and the improvement of facilities and stations in Karachi, Hyderabad and Rohri in Sindh, Multan, Lahore and Rawalpindi in Punjab and Nowshera and Peshawar in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The project aims to increase passenger train speed to up to 160km per hour and that of a freight train to 120km per hour with increased axle load from 22 tonnes to 25 tonnes and to increase the number of freight trains to 171 per day from less than 34.

Under a recent decision of the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec), the ministry of railways would set up a project implementation unit for monitoring and timely implementation. Moreover, a steering committee would be constituted by the minister for railways with representation from all stakeholders to oversee progress.

Meanwhile, the Ministry of Railways will be required to update its Railway Business Plan and Railway Strategic Plan along with a roadmap for the future transformation of existing systems into electric traction systems.

While the project is of utmost importance to Pakistan’s passenger and freight transport, even upon completion, this would remain an island — unable to meet the country’s requirements in isolation.

In the words of the planning commission, “the railway sector in Pakistan does not have the governance framework, institutional framework, management process or regulatory framework to compete in an increasingly challenging 21st century transport market effectively.”

Published in Dawn, The Business and Finance Weekly, November 14th, 2022


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
46 new coaches consignment exported for Pakistan Railways reached Karachi port. Modern bogies arriving in Pakistan are manufactured in China.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=828941765046976


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Pakistan Railways receives first batch of high-speed rail coaches from China​November 28, 2022





KARACHI: Pakistan Railways on Sunday received the first 46 out of 230 new high-speed passenger coaches from China.

The new rail coaches reached Karachi port and will be transported to Lahore by the Karachi-Lahore main line-1 by end of this month, the authorities said.

Pakistan and China’s CRRC Tangshan Locomotive & Rolling Stock Company inked an agreement in November 2021 for the supply of 230 high-speed coaches to Pakistan Railways as part of a plan to upgrade and enhance long-distance passenger services in the country.

The PR spokesperson said that passenger rail coaches will include 80 compartments each for economy and air-conditioned class, 30 parlour cars, and 20 vans each for luggage and brake.

Two hundred freight vans will be imported, while 620 of such bogies will be prepared at the factory, he added.

Under $140 million contract (Rs31 billion, approximately), the Chinese company is to manufacture 230 state-of-the-art passenger coaches, of which 46 will be provided as completely built units and the remaining 184 will be manufactured in Pakistan by the PR engineers and technical staff under the supervision of the Chinese experts.

It merits mentioning that the PR is working to upgrade the dilapidated track (ML-1) as the Khanpur-Kotri section is not fit for high-speed train operation.


----------



## ghazi52

Test run of new coaches from Karachi to Peshawar....


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.
> Pakistan Railways receives first batch of high-speed rail coaches from China​November 28, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KARACHI: Pakistan Railways on Sunday received the first 46 out of 230 new high-speed passenger coaches from China.
> 
> The new rail coaches reached Karachi port and will be transported to Lahore by the Karachi-Lahore main line-1 by end of this month, the authorities said.
> 
> Pakistan and China’s CRRC Tangshan Locomotive & Rolling Stock Company inked an agreement in November 2021 for the supply of 230 high-speed coaches to Pakistan Railways as part of a plan to upgrade and enhance long-distance passenger services in the country.
> 
> The PR spokesperson said that passenger rail coaches will include 80 compartments each for economy and air-conditioned class, 30 parlour cars, and 20 vans each for luggage and brake.
> 
> Two hundred freight vans will be imported, while 620 of such bogies will be prepared at the factory, he added.
> 
> Under $140 million contract (Rs31 billion, approximately), the Chinese company is to manufacture 230 state-of-the-art passenger coaches, of which 46 will be provided as completely built units and the remaining 184 will be manufactured in Pakistan by the PR engineers and technical staff under the supervision of the Chinese experts.
> 
> It merits mentioning that the PR is working to upgrade the dilapidated track (ML-1) as the Khanpur-Kotri section is not fit for high-speed train operation.


How long do trains wait at each station? How fast are baggage cars loaded and unloaded at each station?



ghazi52 said:


> ,..,


A very good walkthrough and review. These stations should be rebuild so they can start generating more revenue as shopping centers and hotels, which can fund railway operations and maintenance.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
The government has decided to link Thar coal and Port Qasim (PQ) with Pakistan Railways network through Rs 58.240 billion project in order to provide bulk transportation facilities as per requirement of the economy.

The project comprises construction of 105-kilometer long track including 24.58-kilometer loop-line new single line railway track infrastructure from Thar Coal mines to new Chhor Station and;(ii) construction of 18-kilometer long new double line track (9-Kilometer on each side), includes 4.20-kilometer long loop-lines, from Bin Qasim railway station to Port Qasim.

The construction of seven railway stations along the railway route with 14 platforms are in the scope of the work of the project, and of seven stations, two major stations would be established at Thar coal mines and new Chhor station, respectively. And five intermediate stations would be established between two major stations.

The coal demand in Pakistan is mainly driven by two major sectors, i.e., Power Sector and Cement industry. The demand of coal will further increase due to upcoming capacity additions in both Power and Cement sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Upgrading of Mainline 1, if done in the Chinese model, may look like look how Kenyan Standard gauge railway in terms of how the stations will be re-designed and operated as well as how service is probably done on board the train. The Pakistani trains will be faster at a top speed of 160 kmph compared to the Kenyan trains at a top speed of 120 kmph.

Except in Pakistan’s case, a lot of the stations have been recently upgraded, so changes will probably be around ticketing, food service on board, security screening, etc.

Also, building out metro-bus or metro-train connections to the railway stations will ease travel and the station to each city and its airports and bus terminals for ease and affordability of travel, including passengers not paying high prices for taxis.

Btw, there should perhaps be an app that has a QR code so tourist don’t have to fill out forms at each place they go to, including checking in at hotels.

What Pakistan can improve on the SGR, if the trains run on time, is ending the cooking on board and shifting the production of food to each station along the route, with passengers order food from an attendant and having that food be delivered on board when the train passes through the station. It will be a good way to also “up-sell” passengers for better meals and allow the railways to get some of the profit from the food, while maximizing the number of passengers they carry.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## uhuru

FuturePAF said:


> Upgrading of Mainline 1, if done in the Chinese model, may look like look how Kenyan Standard gauge railway in terms of how the stations will be re-designed and operated as well as how service is probably done on board the train. The Pakistani trains will be faster at a top speed of 160 kmph compared to the Kenyan trains at a top speed of 120 kmph.
> 
> Except in Pakistan’s case, a lot of the stations have been recently upgraded, so changes will probably be around ticketing, food service on board, security screening, etc.
> 
> Also, building out metro-bus or metro-train connections to the railway stations will ease travel and the station to each city and its airports and bus terminals for ease and affordability of travel.
> 
> Btw, there should perhaps be an app that has a QR code so tourist don’t have to fill out forms at each place they go to, including checking in at hotels.
> 
> What Pakistan can improve on the SGR, if the trains run on time, is ending the cooking on board and shifting the production of food to each station along the route, with passengers order food from an attendant and having that food be delivered on board when the train arrives in the station. It will be a good way to also “up-sell” passengers for better meals and allow the railways to get some of the profit from the food, while maximizing the number of passengers they carry.


Kenyan model is turned out to be a white elephant. i travelled on it a few times; it is pretty much empty. There was no incentive for the goods to be transported; then a knee jerk reaction to clamp down on trucking so that people would use the train for transportation. SGR has been a disaster for entire region and saddled it with debt.
Here in Tanzania, we are doing the same - instead of upgrading the existing lines - where there was slack capacity, they decided to put a lot of billions into SGR - the concept is good but from ROI and getting all on board is a difficult preposition.


----------



## FuturePAF

uhuru said:


> Kenyan model is turned out to be a white elephant. i travelled on it a few times; it is pretty much empty. There was no incentive for the goods to be transported; then a knee jerk reaction to clamp down on trucking so that people would use the train for transportation. SGR has been a disaster for entire region and saddled it with debt.
> Here in Tanzania, we are doing the same - instead of upgrading the existing lines - where there was slack capacity, they decided to put a lot of billions into SGR - the concept is good but from ROI and getting all on board is a difficult preposition.



That’s why many countries give the railways land around the stations to lease out the land to develop or directly rent out hotels, apartments, restaurants, dry ports, special economic zones, etc. as in Japan. These business subsidies the railways. The railways are always loss leaders, not intended to turn a profit, unless overcoming a major transportation bottleneck.

Perhaps if the railway extended to West Africa, it could outcompete trucking, so that goods and time sensitive items such as food could pay for rail shipping or trucking.

What is the state of road transport between East Africa (Kenya and Tanzania) and West Africa?

I agree that the nation shouldn’t have to bear the costs of the railway, but a private company, that has to convince customers to use their services over trucking, like a private freight railway or publicly traded railway company. The only problem could be that these investors may also not see the ROI within the desired time frame and decide not to invest. That is why government is usually have to invest in the initial section and find a way to make it profitable to get investor interest. Isn’t their a rail safari in Kenya? What are the unique business ventures in Tanzania to try to make the line profitable?


----------



## uhuru

FuturePAF said:


> That’s why many countries give the railways land around the stations to lease out the land to develop or directly rent out hotels, apartments, restaurants, dry ports, special economic zones, etc. as in Japan. These business subsidies the railways. The railways are always loss leaders, not intended to turn a profit, unless overcoming a major transportation bottleneck.
> 
> Perhaps if the railway extended to West Africa, it could outcompete trucking, so that goods and time sensitive items such as food could pay for rail shipping or trucking.
> 
> What is the state of road transport between East Africa (Kenya and Tanzania) and West Africa?
> 
> I agree that the nation shouldn’t have to bear the costs of the railway, but a private company, that has to convince customers to use their services over trucking, like a private freight railway or publicly traded railway company. The only problem could be that these investors may also not see the ROI within the desired time frame and decide not to invest. That is why government is usually have to invest in the initial section and find a way to make it profitable to get investor interest. Isn’t their a rail safari in Kenya? What are the unique business ventures in Tanzania to try to make the line profitable?


Rail transport is non existent; there is now attempt to establish SGR for entire great lakes - connecting Rwanda/Uganda/Kenya/Tanzania. Due to mismanagement and corruption; there was just no interest given to existing railways e.g. Tazara which links Tanzania to Zambia. Once we can upgrade and establish proper values from goods/passenger, there is a lot of opportunity. 

You must remember, the distance and geographical not to mention political nonsense we have between west africa (francophone - who are completely controlled via Paris) and anglophone countries; French will screw any attempt to improve economic situation of their former colonies unless it is from Paris - which means let the status quo remain; this will change as we are seeing in Mali which kicked out the French; similarly in Rwanda where they have abolished French totally and joined the rest of the east african community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Couple things I noticed here. The coaches don't seem air conditioned. I only see ugly fans sticking out. I wonder if that's just for economy class or first class as well. Secondly, its written on these coaches that its capable of running at speeds of upto 160km/h. Currently that's not possible and it only hints that these same coaches will be used once the multi-billion dollar upgrade of tracks are completed which frankly speaking is pretty disappointing because I was hoping they would convert the tracks to standard gauge and electrify the whole system as part of the upgrade


----------



## FuturePAF

uhuru said:


> Rail transport is non existent; there is now attempt to establish SGR for entire great lakes - connecting Rwanda/Uganda/Kenya/Tanzania. Due to mismanagement and corruption; there was just no interest given to existing railways e.g. Tazara which links Tanzania to Zambia. Once we can upgrade and establish proper values from goods/passenger, there is a lot of opportunity.
> 
> You must remember, the distance and geographical not to mention political nonsense we have between west africa (francophone - who are completely controlled via Paris) and anglophone countries; French will screw any attempt to improve economic situation of their former colonies unless it is from Paris - which means let the status quo remain; this will change as we are seeing in Mali which kicked out the French; similarly in Rwanda where they have abolished French totally and joined the rest of the east african community.


What’s the situation in Chad? If a train can go from Sudan through Chad to Nigeria, it can bypass lost of the Francophone countries. The Ethiopian Railway can be then connected with Sudan (it’s already connected with Djibouti and its port) and via Ethiopia go to Kenya and Tanzania.



Edevelop said:


> Couple things I noticed here. The coaches don't seem air conditioned. I only see ugly fans sticking out. I wonder if that's just for economy class or first class as well. Secondly, its written on these coaches that its capable of running at speeds of upto 160km/h. Currently that's not possible and it only hints that these same coaches will be used once the multi-billion dollar upgrade of tracks are completed which frankly speaking is pretty disappointing because I was hoping they would convert the tracks to standard gauge and electrify the whole system as part of the upgrade



The coaches, the stations, the amenities can all be rolled out first to try to recoup that investment, while when the money for the tracks comes in, it can be built. It’s fits and starts to try to get things done without good economic or political management.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.
Pakistan Railways (PR) has been talking about its plans to introduce new, high-tech, and high-speed passenger bogies, but there’s no point in importing them if they don’t even work.

The latest report from Express News reveals that these bogies were imported from China at a cost of $149 million and are unable to run.

The brakes on these bogies have a critical mechanical fault. Due to the lack of pressure, the brakes cannot function properly at any speed.

The report adds that the government had sent 88 Pakistan Railways (PR) officers to China to inspect the bogies. Why the department sent a small army to inspect these trains is anybody’s guess. However, despite a two-week visit, none could point out this critical mechanical fault.

It also stated that each officer that went to China, received $100 per day for their duties, which adds up to $123,200 or nearly Rs. 2.79 crore based on the current exchange rate. Keep in mind this is just a napkin math figure, the actual expenses may be much higher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

It is sad to see Pakistan importing from China. We used to manufacture these wagons in Pakistan. We used to manufacture diesel engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
ISLAMABAD: The upgrade work on two mega projects of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), including Main Line-one (ML-1) and Karachi Circular Railways (KCR), would start from March, a high-level meeting decided in Beijing.

The government sources told The News on Sunday that the two sides would follow the consensus held in October last year in the Chinese capital. Besides, the Chinese ambassador to Pakistan, Nong Rong has said that the China-aided Eastbay Expressway of Gwadar port has begun operation since June, enhancing connectivity of the port, which is now transporting 0.2m tonnes of fertilizer.

He recalled that under the CPEC, 192,000 jobs were created, 6000MW of electricity was generated, 510 km of highway was constructed and 886 km of transmission was set up, which laid a solid foundation for Pakistan’s socio-economic development. “In fact, Pakistan’s trade surplus of agricultural products is expected to exceed a record high of $1 billion in 2022,” the ambassador said.

The Chinese sources said the ML-1 is the largest infrastructure project of CPEC worth $6.86 billion. The project involves the up-gradation and dualization of ML-1 to increase the operating speed from the current 60 km/h and 105 km/h to a proposed 160 km/h. The project also involves the establishment of a dry port near Havelian. ML-1, the Karachi to Peshawar line, is one of four main railway lines in Pakistan, operated and maintained by Pakistan Railways. The line begins from Karachi City Station or Kiamari station and ends at Peshawar Cantonment Station. The total length of this railway line is 1,687 kilometers. There are 184 railway stations from Kiamari to Peshawar Cantonment on this line. The line serves as the main passenger and freight line of the country. 75 percent of the country’s cargo and passenger traffic uses the ML-1. The existing timeline for the completion of ML-1 extends to December 2024. Under the umbrella of this project, level crossing will be converted into flyovers or underpasses so that the speed can be increased by getting rid of the obstacles.

The project could not be started during the PTI government due to China’s concerns over debt repayment plan, the sources pointed out. ML-I railway line project is very important to achieve connectivity between Gwadar (Pakistan) and Kashgar (China) through a train track that will provide the easiest and safest way to transport oil between China and the Middle East, saving China travel costs. The railway line upgrade will provide faster travel facilities to the people of Pakistan and commercial benefits like bringing raw materials to the Special Economic Zone (SEZ) and faster delivery of finished goods to remote areas of the country as well Gwadar port. Another great benefit is that coal will be delivered for fuel to the power plants through the railway track, which will also generate good revenue for the railways. Due to unnecessary delays, the cost of this historic project has increased. The Imran’s PTI government failed to convince the IMF and the Chinese government to start the project. Another reason for the increase is the recent floods in Pakistan, which has destroyed the railway lines of most parts of the country. As soon as the new government was formed in April, 2022, Pakistan’s Minister for Planning Ahsan Iqbal restarted the discussion with the Chinese authorities on revival of the project.

The revived KCR operation is intended to become an inter-regional public transit system in Karachi, with an aim to connect the city centre with several industrial and commercial districts within the city and the outlying localities. In May 2017, the then government approved Rs27.9 billion ($120 million) restoration package for the KCR. However, delays and disputes with the Sindh provincial government ultimately led to cancellation of the funding. KCR would be constructed with the cost of Rs294 billion and used by 500,000 passengers/day, which would increase to 1 million in later years. KCR will have 250 modern driverless electric bullet trains, which would run 17-hours a day throughout a week. The KCR project would be run by the Sindh government through Karachi Urban Transport Corporation (KUTC) and likely to be completed by 2025.


----------

